# Forum About Russia Politics  В Южной Осетии началась война

## Ramil

В 10:00 с Преднульского района грузинская сторона начала массированный обстрел села Убиат (Знаурский район республики) 
... 
Хронология событий за последние сутки  
Напомним, согласно сообщениям от представителей непризнанной республики, накануне днем огонь велся по пяти населенным пунктам. Данные самые противоречивые: заявлялось, что у селения Нул в Южной Осетии произошел ожесточенный бой, и что Грузия даже потеряла бронетехнику. Вечером сообщения об обстрелах возобновились.  
Бои продолжились утром в четверг. По последним данным, с 7 утра Цхинвали обстреливается из всех видов стрелкового оружия, гранатометов и минометов. Огонь ведется со стороны грузинских сел Эркнети, Никози. Огонь ведется по жилым кварталам города, сообщает ИТАР-ТАСС.  
По словам официального представителя правительства и председатель комитета по информации и печати республики Южная Осетия Ирины Гаглоевой, точной информации о количестве раненых еще нет, так как село Дменис ночью подвергалось массированному обстрелу, люди прятались в подвалах домов и "не известно, в каком состоянии они находятся". 
В результате обострения конфликта к южноосетинскому населенному пункту Дменис стягивались дополнительные подразделения грузинских вооруженных сил, сообщил первый заместитель министра обороны Южной Осетии Ибрагим Гассеев в четверг ночью.  
По его данным, "наблюдается подход бронетехники, артиллерии и живой силы с территории Грузии. Помимо Дмениса, обстрелу подвергаются также села Сарабук и Сатикар, а также окраины Цхинвали".  
"Жители села Дменис укрылись в подвалах, поэтому невозможно даже приблизительно определить потери. Сотрудникам силовых структур РЮО приказано адекватно отвечать на грузинский огонь", - добавил собеседник агентства.  http://www.newsru.com/world/07aug2008/zxinval.html

----------


## Cocos

Как только этим грузинам не стыдно! Так ведь и наших туристов задеть можно! Тогда Медведев точно целый месяц с Саакашвили здороваться не будет.    ::

----------


## Scorpio

Пока что наш МИД, кажется, называет это "критическим обострением обстановки". ;(

----------


## Ramil

> Пока что наш МИД, кажется, называет это "критическим обострением обстановки". ;(

 Ну, в Чечне тоже была котртеррористическая операция.

----------


## Leof

Грузинские политики уже давно к этому клонят. Значит Американское правительство платит Саакашвилли зарплату и за это тоже. Уж скорее бы всё это кончилось! Взорвали бы уже его укчёртовой матери ракетой с грузинскими номерами и всем бы сказали: "А чёй-то...эта... нее  - это вы сами этаво - вот, поглядите, написано "сделано в Грузии"  ::

----------


## Cocos

А разве Саакашвили не прав? Подумаем об этом. Смотрит он и видит, что юго-осетины и российские "миротворцы", пытаются одной жопой на двух стульях усидеть.   ::  Ни у тех, ни у других нет никакой определенной позиции, кроме соплежуйства и жалоб в ООН в стиле "обидели юродивых".  ::  
Даже если грузины сровняют все юго-осетинские города с землёй, они имеют на это полное право, ведь, официально, это ИХ территория. А российских "миротворцев" они не приглашали.

----------


## Leof

> А разве Саакашвили не прав? Подумаем об этом. Смотрит он и видит, что юго-осетины и российские "миротворцы", пытаются одной жопой на двух стульях усидеть.   Ни у тех, ни у других нет никакой определенной позиции, кроме соплежуйства и жалоб в ООН в стиле "обидели юродивых".  
> Даже если грузины сровняют все юго-осетинские города с землёй, они имеют на это полное право, ведь, официально, это ИХ территория. А российских "миротворцев" они не приглашали.

 Тбилиси бомбил детей, женщин и стариков. Никаких прав у него на это нет. 
Что же это такое!

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Cocos  А разве Саакашвили не прав? Подумаем об этом. Смотрит он и видит, что юго-осетины и российские "миротворцы", пытаются одной жопой на двух стульях усидеть.   Ни у тех, ни у других нет никакой определенной позиции, кроме соплежуйства и жалоб в ООН в стиле "обидели юродивых".  
> Даже если грузины сровняют все юго-осетинские города с землёй, они имеют на это полное право, ведь, официально, это ИХ территория. А российских "миротворцев" они не приглашали.   Тбилиси бомбил детей, женщин и стариков. Никаких прав у него на это нет. 
> Что же это такое!

 Не всё так просто. В чеченском конфликте российские войска тоже бомбили стариков и детей. Нельзя фигачить по городу из установки "Град" и не задеть никого из мирных жителей. Ситуация с Чечнёй и Южной Осетии весьма похожи. И там и там сепаратизм, и там и там - контр-террористическая операция.
Южная Осетия - территория Грузии. Россия справилась с Чечнёй своими силами, Грузия не смогла совладать с Абхазией и Южной Осетией. В принципе, я согласен, они, конечно, действуют на своей территории, тем не менее, при операции в Чечне не нарушался ни один из пунктов международных соглашений. Миротворческий же контингент (кстати его ошибочно называют чисто российским, на самом деле он смешанный - треть россиян, треть осетин и треть ггрузин) присутствует на  территории Южной Осетии по мандату ООН, т. е. - вполне законно. И цель его, между прочим, заключается в том, чтобы как раз не допустить вооруженных столкновений между грузинами и осетинами, т. е. - предотвратить то, что произошло вчера. 
И именно Грузия в настоящее время выступила агрессором, нарушив действующие соглашения накануне переговоров. 
Другое дело, что мне кажется, что это такой манёвр. Наскоком вторгнуться в Южную Осетию, спровоцировав Россию, затем отойти, а на следующий день уже кричать по всему миру: "Россия - агрессор, вон её танки на нашей территории, регулярная армия, а не миротворческий контингент", это дискредитирует Россию как миротворца, что приведёт к отзыву её мандата и ввода альтернативного миротворческого контингента, например Украины.

----------


## Scorpio

Влезая в Ирак, США вообще плевали на мандаты ООН.

----------


## mishau_

> Влезая в Ирак, США вообще плевали на мандаты ООН.

 Это не значит, что все страны должны поступать также.    p.s. Вон у нас в стране пьяные прокуроры, наплевав на закон могут автомобилями давить детей, но это не значит что все граждане должны быть такими.

----------


## Cocos

России придётся вмешаться во всё это дерьмо, я так думаю. А сукашвилли уже заколупал по всем СМИ брызгать соплями, что Россия развязала войну против Грузии: бредометр уже зашкаливает. Твёрдые руки американских руководителей не дают ему иного выбора.   ::

----------


## Cocos

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Влезая в Ирак, США вообще плевали на мандаты ООН.   Это не значит, что все страны должны поступать также.

 Да, *mishau_*, только великие цивилизованные американцы имеют на это право.   ::  
Все остальные должны курить в сторонке. 
А чего это, кстати, сукашвилли выступает на фоне флага Евросоюза?

----------


## basurero

> This is such a senseless war. If S. Ossetia wishes to be part of Russia..let them! Innocent lives have been lost and inevitably the toll will mount. And for what?! Georgia's "Sovereignty." Asbolutely f$%#ing ridiculous!!

 Yeah, just like Kosovo.   ::

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by zolotojrebenok   This is such a senseless war. If S. Ossetia wishes to be part of Russia..let them! Innocent lives have been lost and inevitably the toll will mount. And for what?! Georgia's "Sovereignty." Asbolutely f$%#ing ridiculous!!    Yeah, just like Kosovo.

 The US says it's completely different case even though I fail to see the difference. 
And the worst of all - Russia will have to stay there.  
P.S. Welcome back by the way.

----------


## Leof

Great to see you again *basurero*! I hope you will stay for long at this time!

----------


## Scorpio

Гоблин о грузинском информационно-пропагандистском вранье:  http://oper.ru/news/read.php?t=1051603307

----------


## Leof

It wish to know do the Americans and the Europeans actually think that it is Russia who is the agressor and that the Georgians (who attacked the sleeping citizens and killed two thousands of them) are the suffering side? Why Mr Saakashvilly does not say about the fact of bombing Tshinval? Why does he only say about the Russian recation? Seems like soon Georgia will just insist that there were no any Georgian attack on Tshinvall and Russia just started its invasion? 
For all the good's sake why nobody says to the Georgian president that he is a complete liar? What is happpening with this world!

----------


## Оля

> It wish to know do the Americans and the Europeans actually think that it is Russia who is the agressor and that the Georgians (who attacked the sleeping citizens and killed two thousands of them) are the suffering side?

 Эх, Лёва, средства массовой информации - страшная вещь...
В конце концов мы с тобой тоже знаем, как оно там всё было *на самом деле*, только из новостей.

----------


## Ramil

> It wish to know do the Americans and the Europeans actually think that it is Russia who is the agressor and that the Georgians (who attacked the sleeping citizens and killed two thousands of them) are the suffering side? Why Mr Saakashvilly does not say about the fact of bombing Tshinval? Why does he only say about the Russian recation? Seems like soon Georgia will just insist that there were no any Georgian attack on Tshinvall and Russia just started its invasion? 
> For all the good's sake why nobody says to the Georgian president that he is a complete liar? What is happpening with this world!

 Leof, there's no such thing as absolute truth. There's no such thing as truth. There are at least two truths exist at any time. Truth cannot be seen on TV or heard on radio or read in newspapers. All you see, hear and read is propaganda. The Americans do propaganda for the Americans, the Russians do propaganda for the Russians, the Gerogians do propaganda for the Georgians. You can only pick whose particular lies you're inclined to believe in. 
And...
Do you *REALLY* believe somebody abroad actually does know or care about what's going on in Georgia? They're sincerely believe that the only Georgia there is the state of USA. Some may even know that the capital of Georgia is Atlanta, but that's all.

----------


## Leof

I know what is the propaganda. But the bombed city and killed citizens are the truth (the facts) and in the second turn they can be anything else (including the argument of some side's propoganda).  
And yes. I do believe. Because they see the news as we do. I doubt but we see the equal information on the two different parts of the Planet. 
What I am the most curious about is that they can't just put the facts in any logical chain. Georgian trups provoce the Russian peacemakers. Bush and NATO approves Georgian deeds. THe US give to Georgia the weapons and war instructors. Then the Georgian spy flies. All of the Saakashvilli's speeches about the peace and then his attack on Osetia. Then the Russian reacton. 
And now they in UN dare to say to Russia that it is not it's business.
And Jugoslavia and Iraq, Afganistan and now Iran - is it the business of the countries like America? US just makes what it needs on any part of planet while Russia got the war near its physical territory. 
Duh! I just can't understand, why the Russian government would not send everyone to huy (like usually does USA and Israel) and make all clean? Why can't we just say - you did it, now we'll do it and bugger off!  ::  
Ask the simple questions about the facts. Mr Saakashvilly, did you ordered to attack Osetia? - Yes. Do you consider the fact of 2000 thousands citizents beeng killed by the Georgian army - No. The number of the victims is uncertain. Will щнг agree that there were killed more than 500 peacefull citizents including women and kids - Yes. and so on. What the fucк he thinks about his as5?! Why Russia just can't kill him making everyone know that Georgian goverment is the part of the World Evel?

----------


## Yazeed

Мало того, что в России ежедневно нападают на грузин, так они ещё и в саму страну вторгнулись.))))))))

----------


## Leof

Язид, do you take in attantion the facts that Georgians killed Osetians (most of whom are the citizens of Russia) and Georgian troops killed the Russian peacemakers? 
The Russians who kill the Georgians in Russia are thу outlaws while the Russian troops in Georgia just defend the Osetians. Whom do you think defends the Georgian army? You just talk about the results but what was the reason of the Russian army's deeds? 
Езид, у тебя очень опасное мнение для человека, который находится в Москве. Представь кого-нибудь, кто на турецком форуме, находясь в Анкаре, скажет, что Ататюрк - это первый Гитлер? 
Уж не турки ли вырезали армян и греков? Странное сочувствие грузинской стороне. Напавшие ночью на спящий город, грузинские войска сейчас имеют большое число сторонников среди гражданского населения. Их позиция - оправдание и полное одобрение убийства осетин. 
Русские солдаты по крайней мере атакуют грузинскую армию, а не спящих в своих домах тысячи грузин. 
Представь, что будет, если Китай станет бомбить Тибет или Тай-Вань? Думаешь все страны так же отвернутся и скажут, что это дело Китая?

----------


## Dogboy182

I think that Yazeed was kidding *Leof*, Calm down. 
As far as the coverage in American news... from what I've seen they most sources seem to agree with the Russian side, that is the Georgians started it by attacking Russian peacekeepers... But, at the same time they find reasons why Russia is still wrong to defend its own citizens. 
The top two excuses I heard was that up till a few months ago there were American troops in Georgia (its not a good excuse cuz who cares? they're not there anymore).
And the second, of course, the Gas pipeline. 
Anyway, I agree with Russia, and I'm confident 99% of American officials do as well, yet they can not, will not admit it because it goes against their agendas.

----------


## Ramil

Спецкор "Известий" Юрий Снегирев:  _Я пишу этот репортаж на табуретке в коридоре у миротворцев. По Цхинвали лупят из гаубиц. А коридор - самое безопасное место в здании. Потому что там нет окон. Зато есть двери. При каждом попадании они распахиваются вовнутрь. Капитан-миротворец меланхолично их прикрывает. Идет третий день войны и второй штурм города грузинской армией. Радиоразведка донесла, что на этот раз грузины поклялись сровнять нашу базу с землей. Впрочем, начнем все по порядку._ 
Дальше здесь:  http://www.izvestia.ru/special/article3119348/

----------


## Scorpio

> Мало того, что в России ежедневно нападают на грузин, так они ещё и в саму страну вторгнулись.))))))))

 1. Нельзя ли привести примеры "ежедневного нападения на грузин"?
2. И, раз уж разговор зашел, хорошо бы объяснить, что тогда эти "жертвы ежедневных нападений" делают в Москве. 
А то, по западным газетам, Грузия добилась больших экономических успехов. Только вот сотни тысяч грузин почему-то никогда не слышали об этих "успехах", и вынуждены работать в России, чтобы выжить.

----------


## ST

Вот тоже неплохо:   

> Я опросил добрый десяток человек – задавал один-единственный вопрос: что изменилось в стране за время правления нелюбимого нами Саакашвили? Я понял, как мало человеку надо для счастья. Самый часто встречающийся ответ звучал так: «по улицам можно ходить спокойно, нет грабежей, людей не крадут за выкуп. Тюрьмы забиты!» - с восторгом говорили мне люди.

  

> Каждая война начинается с большой лжи, и нынешняя бойня – не исключение. Так получилось, что в воюющей Грузии я оказался единственным российским корреспондентом. От того, именно на меня одного вывалился весь припасенный загодя ушат горского коварства. Теймур Якобашвили, министр реинтеграции и Полномочный представитель Президента Грузии по решению межнациональных конфликтов, начал с того, что извинился перед корреспондентом КП: 
> - Нет у меня визитных карточек на русском. Вы редкие гости. 
> Господин министр расположил меня всего одной фразой: 
> - Ну, займем мы Цхвинали. Займем, в этом никто не сомневается, недаром в армию вложили пять миллиардов. Ну а дальше что, после победы?

  http://krig42.livejournal.com

----------


## mishau_

Довольно нейтральная статья  http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/co ... id=topnews  _
Civilians told the reporters that Georgian tanks had fired indiscriminately during the two-day seizure of the city, killing and wounding many city residents._    http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2008/au ... ia.russia3  _
People talked of their bitter ordeal since a sudden invasion by Georgian forces into Tskhinvali, triggering a massive Russian response. Many people had travelled in their nightclothes through the mountains and gave blood-curdling accounts of Georgian atrocities. 
"I came in the boot of a car. Georgian snipers were shooting at us from the wood. Our grandparents' home was totally demolished. We don't know where they are. Nothing is left of their village. It was totally destroyed by rockets and tank fire," a 26 year old teacher Alisa Mamiyeva, in Tskhinvali, said from the safety of Vladikavkaz in North Ossetia._

----------


## Ramil

Всё-таки, мне кажется, что дело в трубе из Азербайджана в Турцию.
Если трубопровод будет серьёзно повреждён, Европа лишится единственного источника получения углеводородов в обход России. 
И ещё интересно, почему наши СМИ не публикуют документальных свидетельств (фотографий, видеоматериалов) о жертвах и пострадавших в результате грузинского нападения. 
Ведь это имеет сильнейший психологический эффект в информационной войне. Весь интернет кишит фотографиями зверств российской армии, и ничего не публикуется в ответ. Какой-то непрофессионализм. Понятно, что жертвы есть с обоих сторон, но пострадавших от действий грузинской армии никто не видит.

----------


## Ramil

Тот же The Guardian: http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree ... ia.russia1  *Plucky little Georgia? No, the cold war reading won't wash It is crudely simplistic to cast Russia as the sole villain in the clashes over South Ossetia. The west would be wise to stay out*  _
...
In the Balkans, the west promoted the disintegration of multiethnic Yugoslavia, climaxing with their recognition of Kosovo's independence in February. If a mafia-dominated microstate like Montenegro can get western recognition, why shouldn't flawed, pro-Russian, unrecognised states aspire to independence, too?
..._

----------


## mishau_

Сны и реальность Михаила Саакашвили. Мультфильм о войне в Южной Осетии. http://life.ru/video/4977

----------


## Cocos

*Ramil*, а разве когда-то в нашей стране было иначе? Вместо того, чтобы чётко и ясно обозначить наши интересы, ведутся какие-то полоумные заигрывания с США, Евросоюзом, НАТО, СНГ. Это не Грузия должна была чего-то требовать от России, а Россия должна была требовать от Грузии, но наши политики не умеют мыслить просто, как американцы, европейцы или другие прагматики: они у нас мыслят "инновационно", по принципу "все дураки, а мы нет". В результате им остаётся в очередной раз тупо бубнить. 
Что это за пляски такие, под американскую дудочку? И Южная Осетия и Абхазия уже давно не часть Грузии, и никогда частью Грузии себя не считали, учитывая, что территории были объединены насильно какими-то пьяницами с двойками по географии. С чего это вдруг Грузия возомнила, что она должна править и решать кому платить налоги, на каком языке разговаривать и вести дела? Вполне можно было бы поддержать их независимость. Но нет, нужно ведь согласие США, Европы. С пингвинами в Арктике можно ещё посоветоваться!  ::

----------


## Юрка

Интеллигенция, хотите испортить себе настроение?
Читайте, что пишут чеченцы о войне в Осетии: http://www.selard.com/807-p1042.html

----------


## Leof

там не только чеченцы, но и литовцы и украинцы. Но подонок не имеет национальности.  
Какое облегчение увидеть, что в западной прессе и в западном общественном мнении существует и позиция поддержки Осетии и России! Есть всё-таки справедливость!  
Отдать бы Саакашвилли Тсхинвальским жителям!

----------


## Scorpio

Хорошие фото с войны.  http://community.livejournal.com/georgi ... 42232.html

----------


## Leof

Всё, вроде кончилось. Теперь нужно наказать виновных по всей строгости. 
Какой же лицедей! Как он бежит якобы от русского истребителя!
И Буш хорош! Россия, мол, напала на демократическое государство! Ни Грузия ни Америка ни разу не упоминули, что сделали грузины! А те, что вышли в поддержку Саакашвилли по всему миру - те грузины - они что поддерживают - расстрел города? Тошно от этой какой-то гнусной лжи!  Буш - урод. Чейни - просто муда*!

----------


## Scorpio

Судя по тому, что Саакашвили несет, он просто шиз.  _Саакашвили:
«Наши вооруженные силы сбили 21 летательный аппарат России, более 400 интервентов уничтожены. ...Грузия уничтожила более 500 единиц танков, бронетехники и орудий противника.»
То есть 121 единица авиа и/или бронетехники были ваще без экипажа, в остальных сидело по одному интервенту _  
Прелестное.

----------


## Ramil

С этим более-менее всё понятно. Конфликт фактически завершился, продолжаются незначительные перестрелки, но, вроде, всё утихло. 
Сейчас вопрос в другом, какими последствиями это всё обернётся для России. Из того, что я знаю, нам грозит следующее:
1. Мы не вступим в ВТО (в общем-то, по моему мнению, это даже хорошая новость)
2. Россию могут исключить из "большой восьмёрки"
3. Сотрудничество Россия - НАТО фактически сведено на нет.
4. Возможны торговые и/или экономические санкции против Росссии 
Для других стран:
1. США и Израиль уже ничего не сдерживает от нападения на Иран
2. Грузию и Украину - таки примут в НАТО
3. Судьба Абхазии и Южной Осетии так и останется "в подвешенном состоянии".

----------


## Dogboy182

> Интеллигенция, хотите испортить себе настроение?
> Читайте, что пишут чеченцы о войне в Осетии: http://www.selard.com/807-p1042.html

 What do you do on the chechen forum anyway ))) ?

----------


## ST

Турки вот неплохо пишут, мне понравилось: http://www.inosmi.ru/translation/243179.html

----------


## Юрка

> What do you do on the chechen forum anyway ))) ?

 О жизни там беседую. С гражданами (бывшими и настоящими) СССР и РФ: чеченцами, грузинами, осетинами, азербайджанцами, татарами, казахами, ингушами и т.д.

----------


## Dogboy182

Well yeah I noticed that the forum is F-ing huge so im sure theres a lot to learn but... I couldn't read the "Русским участникам Форума!" section for more than 2 minutes without being pissed off so, I don't know, I guess I couldn't spend a lot of time there myself )))

----------


## Юрка

> Well yeah I noticed that the forum is F-ing huge so im sure theres a lot to learn but... I couldn't read the "Русским участникам Форума!" section for more than 2 minutes without being pissed off so, I don't know, I guess I couldn't spend a lot of time there myself )))

 Там всякого хватает. Иногда идёт конкретный махач (драчка). Но есть люди, с кем можно дружить.

----------


## Dogboy182

I wasn't even talking about the conversation ))) I was talking about the rules!   *то их близкие, которых убили русские бомбы, снаряды и пули.
Это изувеченные тела казненных русскими братьев и отцов.
Это их матери, каждый день посыпающиеся с надеждой вновь увидеть своих мужей и детей, пропавших без вести после русских "арестов".
Это бесчисленная череда голодных и холодных дней под бомбежками и обстрелами со стороны русских...  
ETC...*  
They forgot "!ПЕРВОЕ!Прежде всего - Это МЫ начали эту дурацкую войну" 
then they can go on babbling. 
But whatever, it's getting off topic now. Sorry.

----------


## Scorpio

Сцена изображает тбилисский кабинет Михаила Саакашвили. Он говорит по прямому проводу с президентом США Джорджем Бушем.  _СААКАШВИЛИ: Георгий? Это я, Саакашвили!
Я вас прошу начать обстрел Москвы!
БУШ (не понимая): Обстрел чего?
СААКАШВИЛИ: Ну, мы же все решили!
Что типа если мы… то сразу вы!
Ну, вспомнили? Когда мы вас встречали?
И я тогда сказал на торжестве,
Что если я стреляю по Цхинвали –
То сразу вы ответно по Москве!
Я подарил вам рог, папаху, вымпел,
И вы сказали: можно на Цхинвал!
БУШ: Не может быть. Я столько бы не выпил.
Я вам такого слова не давал.
СААКАШВИЛИ (раздосадованно):
Ну как же так! Ведь вы под чахохбили
Сказали после пятого куска,
Что если б россияне нас бомбили,
То НАТО бы ввело туда войска!
БУШ: Нет, Михаил. Мы пили только воду!
И я еще заметил, Михаил,
Что мы готовы защитить свободу,
Но про войска я вам не говорил!  
СААКАШВИЛИ: Ну да, свободу, если вам угодно…
Я за свободу всякого порву!
Я обстрелял Цхинвал вполне свободно,
И значит, ваш черед бомбить Москву.
БУШ: Послушайте. Сейчас я вам втолкую.
Свободу мы, конечно, бережем,
Но ввязываться в третью мировую…
Я понял бы – за нефть. Но за боржом?!
СААКАШВИЛИ (чуть не плача):
Но как же так, Георгий! Я в отпаде!
Еще когда мы пели «Сулико»,
Сказали вы: «Зайти свободы ради
Ты можешь сколь угодно далеко!»
БУШ: Да, я сказал, и в этом нету фальши,
И ныне повторяю толмачу:
Прошу тебя пойти как можно дальше
И побыстрей, а то я спать хочу. (Кладет трубку.)
СААКАШВИЛИ: Чего-то получилось плоховато.
А говорил: «Ты нужен! Ты любим!»
(После задумчивой паузы кидается к телефону.)
Алло, Москва! Меня кидает НАТО.
Давайте мы их на фиг разбомбим?_ 
(с) Д.Быков

----------


## Cocos

> Отдать бы Саакашвилли Тсхинвальским жителям!

 Они его уже приговорили к смертной казни.   ::     

> Какой же лицедей! Как он бежит якобы от русского истребителя!

 Это он от своей охраны пытался бежать!    ::

----------


## Leof

Почему же никто - ни западные политики, особенно американские, ни СМИ не говорят о том, что это грузинские войска напали на Осетию и осетин? Почему Абама (и он теперь туда же!) говорит "Не важно, как началась война..."? Им не важно, что сделали грузинские танки?
Почему *Саакашвилли уже публично говорит, что Россия сравняла с землёй Цхинвали*? Что вообще происходит такое?  
Что же это происходит?

----------


## Оля

> Почему же никто - ни западные политики, особенно американские, ни СМИ не говорят о том, что это грузинские войска напали на Осетию и осетин? Почему Абама (и он теперь туда же!) говорит "Не важно, как началась война..."? Им не важно, что сделали грузинские танки?
> Почему *Саакашвилли уже публично говорит, что Россия сравняла с землёй Цхинвали*? Что вообще происходит такое?  
> Что же это происходит?

 Хм, да, это очень странно. А меня еще поразило, что журналисты английской телекомпании взяли интервью у какого-то грузинского студента, в котором он называет Саакашвили негодяем, и цитируя его слова по ТВ, _назвали его имя_. Зачем?? Чтоб его там сразу нашли и на куски порезали??

----------


## Leof

Я надеюсь услышать, как представители различных государств Европы публично скажут, что всё сейчас происходящее было откровенной клеветой на Россию, что госпожа Райс и господа Буш с клевретами публично лгали. А ещё хорошо бы, что бы все их омерзительные выпады в адресс России однажды были обращены им же во зло. Нужно заставить всех, кто сейчас клевещет на нас проглотить всё то дерьмо, которым они сейчас исходят! 
Про студента вот только что в новостях сказали, может он сказал имя своего врага? Вот уже в Грузии прерывают телефонные разговоры! Буш называет Грузию демократическим государством! К какой матери оно демократическое! Хотя, теперь в Америке можно прослушивать телефоны, может, это оправдывает действия Грузии в глазах Буша? 
Суд в Гааге принял от Саакашвилли обвинение России в геноциде грузин... Лично Буш или кто-то из Гааги были на месте, о котором они только и говорят? 
Клевета - хуже откровенного нападения, честное слово! 
Может быть, чтобы не оставлять обвинения Тбилиси и Вашингтона беспочвенными, надо было-таки шибануть по Тбилиси? Так или иначе нас в этом обвиняют и будут обвинять. Может стоило тогда убить Саакашвилли?  
Теперь вот ещё и Ющенко полез вто дерьмо, так надо и его испачкать. Так испачкать, чтобы больше не хотелось вредить России.
Может стоит быть такими, какими нас больше всего хотят видеть, тогда, коли уж это не встанет в разрез с их мнением о нас, они и успокоются?  
Они говорят, что Русские напали на маленькую Грузию. Мы говорим, что это не так, но им всё равно. Они прекрасно знают, что это не так, но им всё равно. Так ни всё ли и нам равно? Надо наконец напасть на эту маленькую грузию. Всех мирных жителей аккуратно перевести за город, а всю грузинскую армию принудить сдаться или уничтожить.  
Кто там ещё? Польша, Литва, Латвия, Эстония и Украина. Никак не отплюются в нашу сторону. Говорят, что мы скоро и за них возьмёмся. Говорить, что это не правда, что всё не так бесполезно. Они настаивают на своём. Так надо им помочь и как бы на всё согласиться. И притти к ним в гости (на время). 
Вот тогда все они поймут разницу между тем, как клеветать на Россию, которая их не трогает, и тем, как испытать всё это всерьёз на своей шкуре! 
Просят. Просят же. Может, надо дать? Предупредить, чтобы своевременно очистили такой-то аэродром или завод от людей и точненько пальнуть по нему - чесно и открыто. И дать им успокоиться, наконец, и дать возможность им сказать правду хоть один раз, а не лить говно на русских. которые их не трогают!   ::

----------


## Ramil

Выдыхайте.  
Холодная война не прекращалась ни на минуту. Южная Осетия - просто ещё одно поле боя. Никогда, ни на минуту не забывайте, что у России нет друзей на западе.
(я имею ввиду дружественно настроенные правительства). 
Не надо питать опасных иллюзий о том, что нам позволят нормально интегрироваться. Нам слишком сильно завидуют и слишком сильно боятся.  
Ожидать от США поддержки в данном вопросе, зная то, что Саакашвили не мог начать военных действий без согласия Белого дома, по меньшей мере наивно. Выпадов в наш адрес надо было ожидать и надо было быть к ним готовым. Россия выкидывала из Южной Осетии американцев, а не грузин. Не считайте Грузию врагом - это очередная разменная пешка. Главный враг России (даже не враг - антагонист, другой полюс, другой абсолют) - США. Две эти державы никогда не будут жить в мире. 
Ещё раз повторю - выдыхайте. Пошумят и перестанут. Не в первый раз. Россия успешно пережила конфликт в Чечне - там помасштабнее катастрофа была и ничего - на западе побуянили и перестали. 
Победа - это достижение поставленных задач.
Если была поставлена задача выгнать грузин из Абхазии и Южной Осетии - то эта задача выполнена. Россия победила.  
Если нас не любят (и никогда любить не будут) - так пусть по крайней мере боятся.

----------


## Lampada

> ...Ожидать от США поддержки в данном вопросе, *зная* то, что Саакашвили не мог начать военных действий без согласия Белого дома, по меньшей мере наивно. ...

 Зная?

----------


## Lampada

> ...Если нас не любят (и никогда любить не будут) - ...

   ::   А кто, кого и где любит?  И когда? И зачем?

----------


## Lampada

Давно, оказывается, это началось.  _История противостояния Грузии и Южной Осетии_ http://top.rbc.ru/society/08/08/2008/216916.shtml

----------


## Ramil

> ...Ожидать от США поддержки в данном вопросе, *зная* то, что Саакашвили не мог начать военных действий без согласия Белого дома, по меньшей мере наивно. ...
> 			
> 		  Зная?

 Лампада, а ты сомневаешься?

----------


## Ramil

> ...Если нас не любят (и никогда любить не будут) - ...
> 			
> 		     А кто, кого и где любит?  И когда? И зачем?

 Саакашвили очень любит Америку. Всегда ) Зачем - не знаю )

----------


## Ramil

Про то, как американцы "не знали". 
Вот доклад компании Stratfor
(ещё эту компанию называют "тенвым ЦРУ"), кто не в курсе, чем занимается эта компания - погуглите немного: 
Полный доклад здесь: http://www.stratfor.com/theme/crisis_south_ossetia 
Выдержки:
The United States is Georgia’s closest ally. It maintained about 130 military advisers in Georgia, along with civilian advisers, contractors involved in all aspects of the Georgian government and people doing business in Georgia. It is inconceivable that the Americans were unaware of Georgia’s mobilization and intentions. It is also inconceivable that the Americans were unaware that the Russians had deployed substantial forces on the South Ossetian frontier.  
... 
How could the United States not be aware of the Russians? 
... 
It is very difficult to imagine that the Georgians launched their attack against U.S. wishes.  
... 
The first is a massive breakdown in intelligence, in which the United States either was unaware of the existence of Russian forces, or knew of the Russian forces but — along with the Georgians — miscalculated Russia’s intentions. The second is that the United States, along with other countries, has viewed Russia through the prism of the 1990s, when the Russian military was in shambles and the Russian government was paralyzed. 
... 
The United States has not seen Russia make a decisive military move beyond its borders since the Afghan war of the 1970s-1980s. The Russians had systematically avoided such moves for years. The United States had assumed that the Russians would not risk the consequences of an invasion. 
... 
The Russians knew the United States would denounce their attack. This actually plays into Russian hands. The more vocal senior leaders are, the greater the contrast with their inaction, and the Russians wanted to drive home the idea that American guarantees are empty talk.   
В общем, почитайте, это не пропаганда, это анализ ситуации, что называется "Для служебного пользования". Этот доклад не будут цитировать по телевизору.

----------


## Ramil

Ещё интересны комментарии некоего Dominique на форуме militaryphotos.net, вот ссылка:  http://www.militaryphotos.net/forums/sh ... 442&page=2  _While they may dress in uniforms similar to the US, and some of them have US weapons, they aren't even close to US troops. Of the Georgian units I've seen, only the Commandos had any disciple. The regular units had SERIOUS disciple problems. They stole any and everything they could get a hold of, including the radio and antenna mount off of the HMMWV the NCOIC of their MiTT was driving. When confronted, their commander claimed innocence until the NCOIC told them they would get nothing else from the US military until his equipment was returned. So it "magically" appeared that night.  
In Kuwait, they were routinely caught steeling from other units, they broke into shipping containers to steel MREs, and uniforms, many of them got caught steeling form the PX, they set several structures on fire because they were smoking in no smoking areas, etc., etc. Until they can get their sh*t together, there's no way in hell they should be allowed into NATO. 
As I said, the Commando battalion was very disciplined and well led, but they were still equipped with older soviet era weapons (And they did have quite few female hotties). As for the other units, I wouldn't trust them to run the fry station at McDonalds. Their officers were garbage, and hey had no NCOs to speak of. They seemed more interested in what they could beg, barrow or steal from the US. The only reason many of them were here was because they get a supplement to their pay from the US. Most of the officers seemed to out to fatten their own wallets on the backs of their troops.  
They need to make clean sweep of the officer corps, actually form a NCO corps, and enforce discipline in the units (that doesn't mean you beat your soldiers, but lead by example). It's a little hard when your officers treat their troops like peasants. They'll never show them any respect, you can't lead by fear alone.  
At a minimum, it'll take them five years to weed out the old guard, and start replacing them with a better trained officer corps. If they start now, it'll take five to ten years before they have a seasoned NCO corps within their enlisted ranks, and these guys will be the backbone of any force they field. Until they do, they need to stay as far away from NATO as possible. From what I've seen, if I were the Russians, I wouldn't be worrying about them starting a war, but I would be checking my pockets to see if I still had my wallet, or if the tires were still on my car in the morning._

----------


## Ramil

Заседание СБ ООН 10 августа 2008 года: 
<OBJECT width="400" height="353"><PARAM name="movie" value="http://video.rutube.ru/eb113531207e66416210b2a544472a49"></PARAM><PARAM name="wmode" value="window"></PARAM><PARAM name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></PARAM><EMBED src="http://video.rutube.ru/eb113531207e66416210b2a544472a49" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="window" width="400" height="353" allowFullScreen="true" ></EMBED></OBJECT>

----------


## Ramil

Фотографии Аркадия Бабченко с мест событий.  _Мы думали, стоит ли размещать все фотографии, и решили не делать исключений. Здесь вы увидите войну, как она есть.  
ВНИМАНИЕ: тяжёлые кадры раненых и убитых!_  *~15 Mb*  http://www.navoine.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?p=551#551

----------


## Cocos

В комнате главы западных государств. Все сконфуженно молчат и смотрят на дверь. Из-за нее доносятся глухие удары и невнятные крики. 
-Да-а… Нехорошо как-то получилось…-говорит кто-то. 
Все разворачиваются к Бушу. 
-Чего вылупились? Я один, что ли все это придумал?! Все же орали – «давай над Михаилом приколемся!». А теперь я крайний! Пошутили, называется. 
Главы правительств отвернулись. В углу потея дрожит Ющенко. Буш (раздраженно): 
-Ну, а тебя, мудоёб, кто за язык тянул?! 
-Трохи денег хотелось. 
Открывается дверь и в комнату вползает плачущий Саакашвили, весь в крови и со спущенными штанами. Все бросаются к нему. 
-Ну как? Живой? 
-Терпи казак. 
-Не сцы! За одного битого – двух не битых дают! – крикнул Саркози и покосился на Ющенко. 
Буш: 
-Жив, и слава Богу! Не реви. Утри сопли. Ты же джигит! Или уже нет?.. 
Саакашвили, растирая по роже кровь кепкой: 
-Звэри! 
Вах! 
Путин даже слушать нэ стал! Сразу в бубен с наги. 
А Медвед, тот вааще… Загнали меня в угол и… и… -отводя глаза. – и отпустили… 
Меркель (ехидно): 
-В угол – это еще ничего! Могли бы и в Кремль загнать. Там бы они тебя еще не так бы… гм.. отпустили. 
Саакашвили, всхлипывая и подтягивая штаны: 
-Вах! Я же кричал условный сигнал: «Памагитэ!» А ви нэ помогли… 
Буш (возмущенно): 
-Почему не помогли? На весь демократический мир кричали про то, что эти подонки с тобой сделали. Грозились всячески. Вон, посмотри, Виктор за тебя уже было полез в драку. И мы на шухере стояли. Но ты же знаешь этих варваров. 
-Тэпэрь знаю. 
Ющенко зажмурился и втянул голову в плечи. Саакашвили, молитвенно протягивает руки. 
-Памагитэ хатя бы матэриально! 
Буш кладет ему в руки банку с вазелином. 
-Чем можем – всегда поможем! 
Вдруг над дверью загорается лампочка и в комнату заглядывает Путин. Все встают. 
- Всем ПРЕВЕД! Ну, кто там следующий? 
Буш Ющенко: 
-Твоя очередь. 
Меркель (ехидно): 
-Щас они тебе фарватер в Севастопольскую бухту прочистят! 
Саакашвили, протягивая вазелин Ющенко: 
-Дэржи кум. Тэбе нужнее. 
Ющенко пошатываясь уходит к двери. Меркель в полголоса напевает: "Мишка, Мишка где твоя улыбка, полная задора и огня." Саакашвили всхлипывает. Саркози (задумчиво смотрит в сторону двери): 
-Интересно, а кто следующий? 
И все посмотрели на Буша...  
С севастопольского форума.    ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada     
> 			
> 				...Ожидать от США поддержки в данном вопросе, *зная* то, что Саакашвили не мог начать военных действий без согласия Белого дома, по меньшей мере наивно. ...
> 			
> 		  Зная?   Лампада, а ты сомневаешься?

 Значит порешим, что Белый дом организовал эту кровавую войну, а все остальные белые, пушистые, невинные зайчики, просто пешки.

----------


## Leof

Рамиль, спасибо, что выложил выступление Виталия Чуркина! Вот наконец-то хоть знаю, что все аргументы этих клеветников и лицемеров он опроверг чётко и ясно. Уххх.   ::

----------


## Dogboy182

> Почему же никто - ни западные политики, особенно американские, ни СМИ не говорят о том, что это грузинские войска напали на Осетию и осетин? Почему Абама (и он теперь туда же!) говорит "Не важно, как началась война..."? Им не важно, что сделали грузинские танки?
> Почему *Саакашвилли уже публично говорит, что Россия сравняла с землёй Цхинвали*? Что вообще происходит такое?  
> Что же это происходит?

 Did you even read my post (i guess not since you're still asking this question) that I directed to you in an attempt to answer your question in the first place?   

> As far as the coverage in American news... from what I've seen they most sources seem to agree with the Russian side, that is the Georgians started it by attacking Russian peacekeepers... But, at the same time they find reasons why Russia is still wrong to defend its own citizens.

 but, you'll probably just ignore this post too so I don't even know why I bother.

----------


## Leof

Oh, I did read this your post. But it seemed like they just consider the fact that the Russian troops were killed, it didn't say about any of usual people, and the second part made me think they insist that Russia is wrong anyway. That why. 
And the phrase of the president of Georgia that that was the Russians who destroyed Tshinval just stroke me. 
So I read your comment attantively but didn't see it brought the answer on my question.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil        Originally Posted by Lampada     
> 			
> 				...Ожидать от США поддержки в данном вопросе, *зная* то, что Саакашвили не мог начать военных действий без согласия Белого дома, по меньшей мере наивно. ...
> 			
> 		  Зная?   Лампада, а ты сомневаешься?   Значит порешим, что Белый дом организовал эту кровавую войну, а все остальные белые, пушистые, невинные зайчики, просто пешки.

 Лампада, я уловил сарказм, но тут ты на все 100% права.
Именно Белый дом организовал эту войну, как раньше организовал революцию роз в Грузии, а ещё раньше - оранжевую революцию на Украине. США давно стали той самой "империей зла", которой они в своё время клеймили СССР. Насчёт белых и пушистых - может и нет, но основное зло  сосредоточено сейчас в Вашингтоне, на Капитолийском холме. Без него - не было бы всего этого.

----------


## translationsnmru

A little truth from a 12.y.o American girl who was visiting her relatives in Tskhinvali when the shit hit the fan. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8XI2Chc6uQ 
Notice the behavior of the anchor.

----------


## Dogboy182

> Oh, I did read this your post. But it seemed like they just consider the fact that the Russian troops were killed, it didn't say about any of usual people, and the second part made me think they insist that Russia is wrong anyway. That why. 
> And the phrase of the president of Georgia that that was the Russians who destroyed Tshinval just stroke me. 
> So I read your comment attantively but didn't see it brought the answer on my question.

 Next time I will be more directive... 
But you see, it doesn't make sense to me either... They keep repeating that Georgia started it (CNN, FOX News), but Russia doesn't have the right to finish it.  
The only fair coverage I've seen was from MSNBC but they still portray Putin as "the bad KGB guy". 
Who knows? American news sucks anyway))

----------


## Dogboy182

> A little truth from a 12.y.o American girl who was visiting her relatives in Tskhinvali when the @@@@ hit the fan. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8XI2Chc6uQ 
> Notice the behavior of the anchor.

 LOL yeah. Typical of Fauxnews... 
They'll sometimes allow different opinions but soon dismiss them, or cover them up with commercials. 
I'd like to know what were they really expecting her to say? "Oh thanks Georgia! Your democracy bombs were everything you said they'd be!!"

----------


## mishau_

Georgia, Russia, the West: Checkmate  http://www.riot4austerity.org/blog/?p=5036   ::   ::

----------


## Leof

> translations.nm.ru wrote:
> A little truth from a 12.y.o American girl who was visiting her relatives in Tskhinvali when the @@@@ hit the fan.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8XI2Chc6uQ  
> Notice the behavior of the anchor.   
> LOL yeah. Typical of Fauxnews...  
> They'll sometimes allow different opinions but soon dismiss them, or cover them up with commercials.  
> I'd like to know what were they really expecting her to say? "Oh thanks Georgia! Your democracy bombs were everything you said they'd be!!"
> _________________

 It's just rediculous! I never ever in my life saw anything similar on the Russian TV. The ведущий and the directors just break the speach of the interviewed people! How untrue and silly and just how dirty! 
I am glad this interview is avaible for the other people and hope that many Americans saw it. I hope everyone can note the strong contradiction with what the presidents of US and Georgia say and the facts which describe the people. I wish that the lies of politics would be blamed publically by the most responsible head of pother countries, including European.

----------


## Dogboy182

*Лев* 
Im sure many people did see it, Fox news is probably the most watched news channel in America (sadly) but I think most people will just dismiss it. 
As I read in one of the comments, someone said "How does a 12 year old girl know who's bombing her? How can she tell if its Georgian or Russian bombs?" 
Well obviously that person has no knowledge of the situation, but it's a reflection of most of the rest of the west who really do not know anything about Russia's ethnic diversity and the conflicts in the caucaus region.  ::  
PS, in case you're interested, _ведущий_ Is anchor, or interviewer/ host.

----------


## Leof

Yes, Dogboy. Thank you and thanks to all who brought here the information about the public opinion on that part of the Globe.  
Yes, the interviewer - I've just completely forgotten all the words because I am very desturbed by the deeds and words of some countries' leaders. The Truth is the TV is an evel! I still can't recall the word иностранец - it just flu away from my head since I am online today. 
PS! Got it! The foreighner!

----------


## Ramil

Leof, I have to intervene at this point. 
Say, if you watch a TV report about some conflict in Africa between Zimbabwe and Ephiopia, does this report worry you much? 
If somewhere in India some separatists fight for independence - do you care? 
If somewhere in Burhma a civil war is going on - does it worry you much? 
You're going to believe anything a reporter would say to you and most probably forget about the whole thing the next day. 
The situation in South Osetia interests an average American probably even less. I doubt they had known Osetia existed the day before the conflict began. 'Yeah, those Russians bombed someone somewhere, and where the hell is this Soak-ashville?', 'Have the Russians bombed Atlanta yet?' 'How did Chicago bulls play yesterday?' 
Yes, somewhere someone had bombed somebody, hey, barman, give me another beer. 
Do you really think that situation make someone worried in USA? They DON'T care.
So relax. They'll foget about Georgia just as far as you forget about Zimbabwe.

----------


## Leof

Ramilitch, I can not agree,  I do care. Because the American president and his government blames Russia and lieы about it.
I am care because I am Russian.
Речь не о рядовых американцах, которые забудут. Просто сейчас Буш и Райс грозят всякими пакостями. Получается, что они всё это устроили, а теперь винят во всём Россию. Меня возмущает клевета и беспокоят её последствия. Мне было противно, когда пражане в Чехии и здесь в Москве откровенно говорили о вине России (СССР) и своей антипатии к русским. Мне неприятно от того, что в Латвии издеваются над русскими ветеранами, что в Киеве ведётся эта зловонная антироссийская полемика. Всё это складывается в одну неприятную картину, и мне не всё равно.  
Было бы хорошо, если бы тем и кончилось, что ковбои за пивом в субботу в своём баре после просмотра репортажа о России, сплюнули бы и сказали, мол, эти русские, КГБ и прочее. Это просто снежки. Но когда откровенная ложь льётся из уст президента США - это уже заставляет задуматься над серьёзностью положения. Это снежки со льдышками, а за такие бъют. Нужно всей этой мрази утереть нос имено сейчас, всех лжецов привести к ответу и заставить публично признаться в своей лжи, чтобы потом при любой попытке с их стороны оклеветать Россию, напомнить об этих их дествиях.  
Те американцы, которым всё равно, так или иначе выбрали в президенты Буша и выберут Абаму или Маккейна. А от этого зависит, будут ли плевать в нашу сторону. При всей уверенности в силе и авторитете РФ, нам совершенно ни к чему все эти камни, которые в нас бросают сейчас ближайшие соседи и США.

----------


## Ramil

Лева, даже если бы на Кавказе ничего не произошло, в Россию всё равно бы плевали. Россия будет плохой всегда. Потом, слова президента США - это всего лишь слова. Политика - та сфера, где слова ровным счётом ничего не значат. 
Всё равно будет торговля на переговорах - вы ПРО в Польше, мы - "Искандеры" в Белоруссии, вы признаёте Абхазию, мы признаём Косово, вы нас из G8 попрёте, а мы вам газ отключим. Россия (чему я очень рад) пока ещё слишком нужна западу. И мы имеем довольно сильное влияние в мировой политике. 
Саакашвили уже вчера начал обвинять запад в нерешительности и недостаточной твёрдости. В Европе на последние события реакция тоже далеко не однозначные. Сегодня Меркель будет встречаться с Медведевым, Германии есть что терять. Саркози нейтрален. Восточную Европу всё равно никто всерьёз не воспринимает. Лондон, как всегда против нас (как и все последние 500 лет). Ну и что? Ты вспомни как нас с г...ном мешали из-за Чечни? Сейчас уже не вспоминают, наоборот, говорят - террористов мочили. 
Эмоции политиков стоят дешево. Посмотрим на реальные последствия.
Я вот думаю, что Россия даже выиграет от этого конфликта. По крайней мере, мы ясно дали понять, что "можем и в морду дать", в случае чего. А завижжали все эти упыри в виде Ющенки и ктотамщас в Литве из-за того, что бздят. Америка, помоги! И правильно делают. Другого не понимают, идиоты. Что если России не станет, их кукольные княжества той же Америке станут нах. не нужны и поток денег иссякнет. Им дают деньги только потому, что рядом Россия, которую надо блокировать.

----------


## Leof

Это всё имеет место, просто мне вот лично, моим близким это совсем не нужно. Мне нужно, чтобы рубль рос, а он падает. Нужно, чтобы деньги шли не на войну и как следствие восстановление того, что разрушила грузинская армия, а к примеру на оборудование больниц и увеличение пенсий. Нужно чтобы Медведев занимался не каким-то сукиным сыном, а чем-то, что было наиболее важным до того. 
Оскорбление есть оскорбление, особенно на высшем политическом уровне. Ложь, клевета и поддержка нападающей стороны - это оскорбление. За оскорбление, как из всё плохое нужно платить, и знать, что нельзя вот так запросто лгать. И американское правительство и военные чины должны знать и помнить, что с хамами все обращаются по-хамски. Мне хочется, чтобы их хула не осталась безнаказанной, потому, что это нельзя стерпеть. 
Слова в политике никогда не оторваны от дел. Пустословия и беспричинной информационной войны никто затевать не будет. Все эти слова подкрепляются мерами, которые в конечном счёте приведут к усилению холодной войны. А это никому не нужно. 
Но, действительно, посмотрим на реальные последствия.

----------


## Ramil

Это всё эмоции.
Но вот это меня уже беспокоит:
В ответ на размещение ПРО в Польше, Россия может пересмотреть договор по СНВ-1 и ОСВ-2.  http://www.newsru.com/russia/24jul2008/rockets.html 
Т.е. "расконсервируется" проект ракеты Р-36, Р-36М, а в Калининграде размещаются крылатые ракеты. 
Здравствуйте 80-е годы. 
ЗЫ:
Ещё пока не поздно посмотреть. Российский хакер взломал поисковик www.index.ua - можете зайти полюбоваться. Долго не продержится, наверное, но забавно.

----------


## Юрка

Пообщался с одним грузином на форуме. Живёт в Ростове на Дону. Учится в универе и занимается спортом (борьбой). Тренеруется вместе с осетинами.  
Переживает о неэффективности атаки на Южную Осетию. Само нападение оправдывает. Мол, Грузия имеет право бороться за свою целостность. А осетины пусть уходят в Россию, "нам они не нужны, нам нужна только земля".
Если Миша проиграет, то он в нём разочаруется. Если выиграет, то Миша молодец. 
На вопрос, переживает ли он о жертвах Цхинвала, говорит, что да, но в этом виновата Россия, которая внушила осетинам, что они под защитой. Говорит, что если бы не Россия, то Грузия давно решила бы проблемы ЮО и Абхазии.
Наверное, это типичный взгляд для грузин.

----------


## Leof

Но разве это не земля осетин?
Решила бы проблемы. Проблемой являются 120000 осетин и 90000 абхазцев, которых Грузия хочет заставить убраться, а если не получится - истребить.

----------


## Юрка

> Но разве это не земля осетин?

 Он говорит, что нет. Мол, это царская Россия поселила их там, на исконно грузинской земле.

----------


## Triton

http://mc-masters.livejournal.com/666244.html
Карикатуры.   ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Карикатуры.

 Хде на картинках казаки, водка, ушанки и балалайки? Непорядок!
Кукрыниксов на них нет. =)

----------


## Triton

Зато медведей хоть отбавляй.   ::   И это ещё не всё: http://www.caglecartoons.com/

----------


## Cocos

> Пообщался с одним грузином на форуме. Живёт в Ростове на Дону. Учится в универе и занимается спортом (борьбой). Тренеруется вместе с осетинами.  
> Переживает о неэффективности атаки на Южную Осетию. Само нападение оправдывает. Мол, Грузия имеет право бороться за свою целостность. А осетины пусть уходят в Россию, "нам они не нужны, нам нужна только земля". 
> Наверное, это типичный взгляд для грузин.

 Типичный взгляд типичного фашика. "Россия для русских, Грузия для грузин и т.д".   ::

----------


## Cocos

Грузинам пора всерьёз заняться делами в своей стране, а не лезть на спорные территории. Оторвать жопу от дивана, выйти на улицу и выпнуть сукашвилли с трона. Территории им маловато! Гитлер тоже сетовал на то, что территории мало. Эта Грузия, она вообще за чей счёт живёт-то? У меня такое ощущение, что там какие-то полоумные собрались. Этот их дурак президент свою собственную армию сдуру шуганул так, что она всё оружие пооставляла!   ::

----------


## Ramil

> Грузинам пора всерьёз заняться делами в своей стране, а не лезть на спорные территории. Оторвать жопу от дивана, выйти на улицу и выпнуть сукашвилли с трона. Территории им маловато! Гитлер тоже сетовал на то, что территории мало. Эта Грузия, она вообще за чей счёт живёт-то? У меня такое ощущение, что там какие-то полоумные собрались. Этот их дурак президент свою собственную армию сдуру шуганул так, что она всё оружие пооставляла!

 Саакашвили в Грузии пользуется значительной поддержкой. Он осуществил ряд реформ, за которые население ему благодарно. А по территориальному вопросу в Грузии, даже самыя ярые оппозиционеры против России. Для них - Южная Осетия и Абхазия - неотъёмлемая часть Грузии, так же как и Чечня - для России. 
Насчёт же реформ, да, Саакашвили осуществил эти реформы, фактически купив поддержку населения, но сделал он это на американские деньги, которые надо отдавать. По-видимому, сейчас Грузия и занимается "отработкой" полученных кредитов.

----------


## mishau_

У Саакашвили сдали нервишки?  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cW8FaZCe524   ::

----------


## Ramil

> У Саакашвили сдали нервишки?  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cW8FaZCe524

 Мне всё-таки кажется, что это подделка, хотя и забавная.

----------


## translationsnmru

Some footage of Gori after what they called "Russian bombing":  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrmSgErH5WU 
Look at the market which they said was ruined by Russian bombs...

----------


## BappaBa

> Some footage of Gori after what they called "Russian bombing":

 Фигасе, у них в Гори даже памятник Сталину на центральной площади сохранился. Но, и музей советской оккупации не забыли открыть, проститутки.

----------


## Dogboy182

> Фигасе, у них в Гори даже памятник Сталину на центральной площади сохранился. Но, и музей советской оккупации не забыли открыть, проститутки.

 Yes that is definitely ironic. I saw Mccain on TV today talking about how Georgia was one of the first christian nations in the world. I guess he thinks it  like it makes them better than other people somehow? Even though these lovely christians were the biggest participants in the hugest slaughter of innocent people (200,000+) in the history of human kind in the sacking off Baghdad, they're sure good Christians! 
And the statue of Stalin can surely be overlooked, because according to western ideology, he was an integral figure in the history of that part of the world no matter how controversial he is. The Georgians can be proud such a leader (who destroyed hundreds, if not thousands of Christian churches during his rule) came from their tiny country... As long as they admit the soviet union was evviiiilll.  
Russia on the other hand, is certainly NOT allowed to have statues of Lenin because accordion to McCain Russia still IS evviiill! 
As little sense as that makes, that's their warped opinion which they interpret to be truth. Sad.

----------


## DDT

> Some footage of Gori after what they called "Russian bombing":  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrmSgErH5WU 
> Look at the market which they said was ruined by Russian bombs...

 
Обстоятельства в России не так просты! Надо считать что, прессу  в России контролирует правительство.  Количество убитых журналистов в России занимает третье место в мире. Не забывай, что недавно 300 граждан побили и арестовали на улицах в Петербурге. Важно отметить, согласно одной точке зрения, больше чем 6,000 бывшых сотрудников КГБ ещё работают в правительстве. Следовательно, зрительская аудитория получают бомбардировка только одной точки зрения. Я понимаю, что вы не хотите слушать CNN, BBC, но кто ещё остался?

----------


## Cocos

> Обстоятельства в России не так просты! Надо считать что, прессу  в России контролирует правительство.  Количество убитых журналистов в России занимает третье место в мире. Не забывай, что недавно 300 граждан побили и арестовали на улицах в Петербурге. Важно отметить, согласно одной точке зрения, больше чем 6,000 бывшых сотрудников КГБ ещё работают в правительстве. Следовательно, зрительская аудитория получают бомбардировка только одной точки зрения. Я понимаю, что вы не хотите слушать CNN, BBC, но кто ещё остался?

 Ну да?   ::   А мы то думали, что это правительство США контролирует свои СМИ!

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Обстоятельства в России не так просты! Надо считать что, прессу в России контролирует правительство.

 По степени контролируемости СМИ правительством США прочно удерживают первое место, это точно.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8XI2Chc6uQ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlmkC4dZFuM 
Free media? don't be so naive 
P.S. None are so hopelessly enslaved as those who falsely believe they are free - Goethe

----------


## Юрка

> Почему же никто - ни западные политики, особенно американские, ни СМИ не говорят о том, что это грузинские войска напали на Осетию и осетин?

 Думаю, что ложь им экономически выгодна. Например, военно-промышленному комплексу США она подарила заказы на поставки в Польшу. Кажется на 10 или 20 миллиардов USD. Потом, если и будут голоса, что информация была "не совсем правдивой" (как перед войной в Ираке), то это не приведёт к расторжению контрактов. 
Кроме сиюминутной выгоды есть работа и на перспективу.

----------


## Юрка

> Обстоятельства в России не так просты! ... Не забывай, что недавно 300 граждан побили и арестовали на улицах в Петербурге.

 Эти "300 граждан" - проект США. Таким образом, "непростые обстоятельства в России" - это трудности в работе государственной машины США на нашей территории. И я готов с этим смириться.   ::   

> Важно отметить, согласно одной точке зрения, больше чем 6,000 бывшых сотрудников КГБ *ещё работают* в правительстве.

 А кто объявил чистку нашего правительства от сотрудников нашего КГБ? Может быть, Ваше правительство?  ::   

> Я понимаю, что вы не хотите слушать CNN, BBC

 Облажались они конкретно, освещая эту войну в Осетии. Так что теперь это не бренд. По крайней мере, на территории РФ. Гы.

----------


## mishau_

> А кто объявил чистку нашего правительства от сотрудников нашего КГБ? Может быть, Ваше правительство?

 Все может быть. В конце концов, стабфонд находится в США.

----------


## Юрка

> Все может быть. В конце концов, стабфонд находится в США.

 А куда же нам ещё вкладывать мерзкие зелёные бумажки, на которые мы меняем нашу нефть? Больше они нигде не нужны в таком количестве...   ::

----------


## Leof

А США может заморозить российский стабфонд??  ::

----------


## Юрка

> А США может заморозить российский стабфонд??

 Это будет означать отказ от своих долговых обязательств, то есть дефолт. Это сразу обесценит зелёную бумажку. То есть, если они самоубийцы, то могут.  ::

----------


## Leof

Фффффуууууу!

----------


## Юрка

> Фффффуууууу!

 В смысле *уффф* ?  ::

----------


## Leof

Ну, да!  ::   
Чем-то кончится заседание НАТО...
Интересно, Мишико в серьёз съел галстук, или работал на публику, как за ним водится?

----------


## Юрка

> Интересно, Мишико в серьёз съел галстук, или работал на публику, как за ним водится?

 Наверное, работал на публику. В Америке артист должен иметь "язык тела". Без этого его не запомнят.

----------


## mishau_

Нашел пару интересных роликов http://blogs.mail.ru/inbox/abcdefucku/3 ... E5888.html

----------


## Leof

Это хорошо!
Вот бы все события освещались в тако открытой форме!

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by Leof  Почему же никто - ни западные политики, особенно американские, ни СМИ не говорят о том, что это грузинские войска напали на Осетию и осетин?   Думаю, что ложь им экономически выгодна. Например, военно-промышленному комплексу США она подарила заказы на поставки в Польшу. Кажется на 10 или 20 миллиардов USD. Потом, если и будут голоса, что информация была "не совсем правдивой" (как перед войной в Ираке), то это не приведёт к расторжению контрактов. 
> Кроме сиюминутной выгоды есть работа и на перспективу.

 Откуда у вас "никто не говорят о том, что грузинские войска напали на Осетию и осетин"? Я каждый день слышу и читаю, что именно Грузия начала войну. Не знаю, какие СМИ вы смотрите и читаете!  http://www.economist.com/opinion/displa ... d=11920701 
"ON THE night of August 7th, Mikheil Saakashvili, Georgia’s president, embarked on an ill-judged assault on South Ossetia, one of his country’s two breakaway enclaves. "  http://www.cnn.com/2008/WORLD/europe/08 ... index.html
"Analysis: Georgia's major miscalculation?"
...
"But at the same time European diplomats accept that Mikheil Saakashvili initiated military action in seeking to reassert Georgian control of its breakaway province of South Ossetia, perhaps hoping that he could consolidate power there while the world was preoccupied with the Olympics."  http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/7551576.stm 
"Georgian forces and separatists in South Ossetia agree to observe a ceasefire and hold Russian-mediated talks to end their long-simmering conflict.  
Hours later, Georgian forces launch a surprise attack, sending a large force against the breakaway province and reaching the capital Tskhinvali." 
В отличие от России, в западе у нас СМИ свободные. Это война никому не угодно, ни СМИ ни государству США. И странно, что вы хотят верить своему правительству и СМИ, оплаченным Кремль, скорее чем верить всей западе. Логика странная: Запад, со сотнями независимы СМИ в десятых стран всегда лжет, а государство России всегда говорит правду. Вы просто не можете принимать критику. Вы наказали Грузии - хорошо, а что вы ещё там делаете? И вы удивляетесь, что Украина теперь хотят ещё сильнее в НАТО и Польша хочет оборона из Запады!  
Ситуация жалкая, у вас было возможность наступить правильно и доказать, что Шакавшили - дурак и злой, а теперь вы делаете ему герой и теперь весь запад за ним. Его нападение доказало, что не может вступать НАТО, а как Россия слишком жестоко и долго воюет, теперь у него очень хороший шанс. Вы сами себе убиваете, и мир теперь должен страдать. Никому не выгодно новая холодная война, а сам хотят...   ::   
Всё, я вернулся!   ::  Как у вас тут дела?  ::

----------


## Leof

Привет, Винни! Как здорово, что ты пришёл! 
Теперь о политике.
Спасибо, что привёл такое количество ссылок. 
Но, согласись, что первые лица США, президент, Райс и другие, будто заткнув уши, продолжают настаивать на том, что Россия - агрессор, теперь надо ввести против неё санкции и так далее. При этом они вообще не обращают внимания на то, что Грузия устроила в Осетии, но всё время твердят о демократическом государстве Грузия. 
В приведённой статье говорится:
This new Russian imperialism is bad news for all its neighbours. Mr Saakashvili is an impetuous nationalist who has lately tarnished his democratic credentials. His venture into South Ossetia was foolish and possibly criminal. But, unlike Mr Putin, he has led his country in a broadly democratic direction, curbed corruption and presided over rapid economic growth that has not relied, as Russia’s mostly does, on high oil and gas prices. America’s George Bush was right, if rather slow, to declare on August 11th that it was unacceptable in the 21st century for Russia to have invaded a sovereign neighbouring state and to threaten a democratically elected government. 
Эта статья всецело винит Россию, она антироссийская. "Россия напала на демократическое государство". Но Грузия вовсе не демократическое государство. В Грузии преследуют всех противников нынешнего президента, убивают его соперников. Демократическое или нет - если демократическое, значит вводить в него войска нельзя. Зато если не демократическое - то можно. США всё время вводят войска в разные страны, почему России вдруг нельзя? Когда в Ираке начались межэтнические конфликты, сколько американцев погибло? А в Осетии погибло полторы тысячи российских граждан, так что пусть американское правительство помалкивает. Что дозволено Америке - не дозволено другим. Получается так. 
Даже в Грузии говорят, что Выборы Саакашвилли были полной подделкой. О какой демократии идёт речь, когда Грузия бомбит город? 
Случай на Фокс Ньюз - один из многих таких же. С первого дня войны пресса начала обвинять России в агрессии. То, что оценка западной прессы очевидно антироссийская (в большинстве случаев) говорят также и на западе - это не выдумка России. А сколько было дезинформации и откровенной лжи со стороны прозападных СМИ? 
СМИ на западе не более свободные, чем в России. Если США эта война не нужна, зачем США поставляли в Грузию оружие и зачем обещала снова это сделать? Чтобы Грузины снова разбомбили осетин?
Зачем США иНАТО строит кольцо противоракет на границах с Россией? 
Если Польша собирается убивать российских граждан на территории Польши, то она правильно ищет защиты у НАТО. На Украине антироссийские действия ведутся с момента прихода власти Ющенка.
Сотни независимых сми, о которых ты говоришь, делали приблизительно одно и то же: под кадрами того, как грузинские ракеты летят на Цхинвал, сообщали о вторжении России в демократическую Грузию.  
Критику мы принимать можем, а откровенную ложь и клевету - нет. 
Кто делает из него героя? Россиия? Россия - главный обвинитель Саакашвилли. Винни, эта война выгодна США для контроля над каспийским регионом и иранской нефтью. 
Почему, если Грузия начала войну, виновата Россия? 
Вобщем, я с тобой совершенно не согласен! 
Но очень рад, что ты вернулся!

----------


## Cocos

> Откуда у вас "никто не говорят о том, что грузинские войска напали на Осетию и осетин"? Я каждый день слышу и читаю, что именно Грузия начала войну. Не знаю, какие СМИ вы смотрите и читаете!  http://www.economist.com/opinion/displa ... d=11920701 
> "ON THE night of August 7th, Mikheil Saakashvili, Georgia’s president, embarked on an ill-judged assault on South Ossetia, one of his country’s two breakaway enclaves. "  http://www.cnn.com/2008/WORLD/europe/08 ... index.html
> "Analysis: Georgia's major miscalculation?"
> ...
> "But at the same time European diplomats accept that Mikheil Saakashvili initiated military action in seeking to reassert Georgian control of its breakaway province of South Ossetia, perhaps hoping that he could consolidate power there while the world was preoccupied with the Olympics."  http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/7551576.stm 
> "Georgian forces and separatists in South Ossetia agree to observe a ceasefire and hold Russian-mediated talks to end their long-simmering conflict.  
> Hours later, Georgian forces launch a surprise attack, sending a large force against the breakaway province and reaching the capital Tskhinvali." 
> В отличие от России, на западе у нас СМИ свободные. Это война никому не угодна, ни СМИ ни государству США. И странно, что вы хотят верить своему правительству и СМИ, оплаченным Кремлём, скорее, чем верить всему Западу. Логика странная: Запад, с_ сотнями независимых СМИ в десятках стран всегда лжет, а государство России всегда говорит правду. Вы просто не можете принимать критику. Вы наказали Грузию - хорошо, а что вы ещё там делаете? И вы удивляетесь, что Украина теперь хочет ещё сильнее в НАТО и Польша хочет защиты от Запада!  
> Ситуация жалкая (pathetic?     ), у вас была возможность поступить правильно и доказать, что Шакалшвили (    ) - дурак и злой, а теперь вы делаете его героем и теперь весь запад за него. Его нападение доказало, что Грузия не может вступить в НАТО, а так как Россия слишком жестоко и долго воюет, теперь у него очень хороший шанс. Вы сами себе убиваете, и мир теперь должен страдать. Никому не выгодна новая холодная война, а вы её хотите...    
> Всё, я вернулся!   Как у вас тут дела?

 *Kalinka_vinnie*, мы не хотим новой холодной войны, но, судя по лояльному отношению Запада к *фашистскому* режиму в Грузии, войну объявили России.   ::  
С чего это вдруг мы сами себя убиваем? 
Ваш "благородный" Запад хоть раз назвал эту мразь, приказавшую убить целый народ, живущий в Грузии, *фашистом* или террористом? Или Запад думает, что того, что он уже натворил, ещё недостаточно?  *Kalinka_vinnie*, не лезь в это грязное политическое дело. 
P.S. Россия не использует жестокие и долгие методы ведения войны, да и наши войска сегодня уже выведены на старые довоенные позиции миротворцев.

----------


## Basil77

Калинка, прежде чем обвинять Россию, скажи, как ты думаешь, как бы отреагировали США, если бы власти какой-нибудь страны за одну ночь уничтожили полторы тысячи американских граждан?

----------


## Vincent Tailors



----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Привет, Винни! Как здорово, что ты пришёл!

 Спасибо! Времени не было, а теперь - тоже нет, но иногда буду загладывать, а то видно, что вы без меня с ума сходите!   ::   ::     

> Но, согласись, что первые лица США, президент, Райс и другие, будто заткнув уши, продолжают настаивать на том, что Россия - агрессор, теперь надо ввести против неё санкции и так далее. При этом они вообще не обращают внимания на то, что Грузия устроила в Осетии, но всё время твердят о демократическом государстве Грузия.

  Все здесь из моих американских друзей говорят одно и тоже (и хотя Буш не так говорит), что это было правильно, что Россия делала. Но что они не уходят, подписал договор, что надо уходить и не уходит - это уже чересур и это не идёт в пользу России. Не знаю, если у вас сообщили, но когда объявили cease-fire, сепаристи продалжали зжгать здания и убивать грузянин и русские ничего не делали, чтобы отсановить их. Они даже держали российские униформы.Россия подписала договор и на тот же день отправила танкци в Гори и под тиблиси. Поэтому - образ арессор. А то, что Буш говорит, это уже понятно. Грузия - союзник США, и помогает её в Ираке.   

> В приведённой статье говорится:
> This new Russian imperialism is bad news for all its neighbours. Mr Saakashvili is an impetuous nationalist who has lately tarnished his democratic credentials. His venture into South Ossetia was foolish and possibly criminal. But, unlike Mr Putin, he has led his country in a broadly democratic direction, curbed corruption and presided over rapid economic growth that has not relied, as Russia’s mostly does, on high oil and gas prices. America’s George Bush was right, if rather slow, to declare on August 11th that it was unacceptable in the 21st century for Russia to have invaded a sovereign neighbouring state and to threaten a democratically elected government. 
> Эта статья всецело винит Россию, она антироссийская.

 Да, кончено, когда говорит против Россию, она антироссийская - иначе нельзя! Этот менталитет я встречу у всех русских!   

> "Россия напала на демократическое государство". Но Грузия вовсе не демократическое государство. В Грузии преследуют всех противников нынешнего президента, убивают его соперников.

  Это у тебя откуда?   

> Демократическое или нет - если демократическое, значит вводить в него войска нельзя. Зато если не демократическое - то можно. США всё время вводят войска в разные страны, почему России вдруг нельзя? Когда в Ираке начались межэтнические конфликты, сколько американцев погибло?

  Я всегда говорил, что война в Ираке ложная и глупая. Но такая логика опасная: если тот делал тот, и хотя это мерзко и беззаконно, и тоже могу. Злой круг...   

> А в Осетии погибло полторы тысячи российских граждан, так что пусть американское правительство помалкивает. Что дозволено Америке - не дозволено другим. Получается так.

 Скажи мне, когда они успели стать гражданины? Когда Россия всем поддавала пасспорты 2 года назад? Это всё была тактика, этот конфликт был устроен Россией. 90% насиление Российких! 4 года назад почти нет никакого?   

> О какой демократии идёт речь, когда Грузия бомбит город?

  При чем бомбы и демократия связано? Демократия может бомбить, США?    

> Случай на Фокс Ньюз - один из многих таких же.

 стараюсь его не слушать, они не нейтарльные. Я тоже советую тебе не слушать их.   

> С первого дня войны пресса начала обвинять России в агрессии. То, что оценка западной прессы очевидно антироссийская (в большинстве случаев) говорят также и на западе - это не выдумка России. А сколько было дезинформации и откровенной лжи со стороны прозападных СМИ?

 Если Россия поступила внимтельнее, благороднее, более заумно - то ты видел бы, что пресса (серьезная) отражает правду. Какая польза бывает у СМИ, чтобы говорить лжи о России? Я не говорю, что у Запада нет скептисизма с Россией, это есть, опыти из СССРа ещё живут в умах у Запади. Россия просто должна доказать, что они тоже просто хотят жить мирно на свете!   

> СМИ на западе не более свободные, чем в России. Если США эта война не нужна, зачем США поставляли в Грузию оружие и зачем обещала снова это сделать? Чтобы Грузины снова разбомбили осетин?

 США нужны союзники в Ираке. Грузия хотела помогать - и вот получает что-то обратно. Это всё Грузия, которая хотела американское оружие, не наоборот.   

> Зачем США иНАТО строит кольцо противоракет на границах с Россией?

  это уже другая тема, и я тоже не согласен с этим противоракетом против Ирана.   

> Если Польша собирается убивать российских граждан на территории Польши, то она правильно ищет защиты у НАТО. На Украине антироссийские действия ведутся с момента прихода власти Ющенка.

 Вместе красить странах антироссийские или не антироссийские, лучше подумать почему они стали такие? Перемен власть имеет пречина. Может, Кучма был слишком коррупционым и учавстовал в убитых журналистов? Так и появляется противник, который хочет что-то совсем другое. Слишком легко обвинить конспиратистов везде, это политика!   

> Сотни независимых сми, о которых ты говоришь, делали приблизительно одно и то же: под кадрами того, как грузинские ракеты летят на Цхинвал, сообщали о вторжении России в демократическую Грузию.

 Это у тебя из личной опыти? Я был на западе и слушал про эту войну первым лицом, и то, что я слушал и читал я уже сказал - Россия вводила в ответе Грузинской нападние.    

> Критику мы принимать можем, а откровенную ложь и клевету - нет.

  вы и как мы, не совершение. Но ложь - это ввс уже пудрили мозги. Я не знаю кого вы слушаете, чтобы убедится что весь мир против вас (кроме Беларус). Мне это вопрос очень интересен. Я подлагаю, что российские газеты и ТВ сообшают только о всех недостатки СМИ запады, но легко молчит о тех, которые совсем нормально, объективно собщают о действии как они происходят... Поэтому вы все думаете, что одни лжи на этом берегу?   

> Кто делает из него героя? Россиия? Россия - главный обвинитель Саакашвилли. Винни, эта война выгодна США для контроля над каспийским регионом и иранской нефтью.

 конспирация. Слушай, я тоже могу так играть. Почему месяц назад было устройно кавказкие войенные игры? Почему Россия поддавала всех гражданин Ю.С. пасспорты? почему дали оружия сепаритистов Ю.С. и Абхазия? Почему Россия перестала имопртировать грузинское вино? почему вы увезли грузинские работники в Москве? Я ничего не говорю, просто покаже, что может Россия сама хотела этот конфликт?  ::    

> Почему, если Грузия начала войну, виновата Россия? 
> Вобщем, я с тобой совершенно не согласен!

 Смотри выше. Я знаю, что мы никогда не можем согласиться, но что вы несправидливо обвиняет наши СМИ в ложь и думает что ваши СМИ правидвое, это уже нелогика сплошная!   ::     

> Но очень рад, что ты вернулся!

 Пух... час топтал здесь.... не иправь мои ошибки, а то я пишу не чтобы проактоваться а чтобы спорить!   ::   
Я люблю Россию, но это... это уже чересчур! Остальные посты отвечу потом!

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Могу утверждать только одно. 
В конфликте Запад/Россия, который длится уже 90 лет, виновата Россия.

----------


## Basil77

> Спасибо! Времени не было, и теперь _ нет, но иногда буду заглядывать, а то мне кажется, что вы без меня с ума сходите!

 С возвращением Винсенц, рад что ты снова постишь тут  ::  . С ума мы сходим вместе со всем миром, так что ты тут не причём  ::  .   

> Все _ из моих американских друзей здесь говорят одно и тоже (в отличие от Буша), что это было правильно, что Россия сделала. Но что они не уходят, подписав договор, что надо уходить и не уходят - это уже черезчур и это не идёт на пользу России. Не знаю, сообщали ли у вас, но, когда объявили cease-fire, сепаристы продолжали сжигать здания и убивать груз_ин, и русские ничего не делали, чтобы остановить их. Они даже носили(?) российскую униформу. Россия подписала договор и на тот же день отправила танк_и в Гори и под Тбилиси. Поэтому _ образ России - агрессор. А то, что Буш говорит, это уже понятно. Грузия - союзник США_ и помогает ей в Ираке.

 Калинка, как ты себе представляешь отвод за несколько часов большой воинской группировки? Уйдут, не беспокойся, но это не делается моментально. В западных сми есть достаточно много взвешенных, трезвых мнений, никто не говорит, что все мнения ангажированные, но почему то большинство публикаций поют под дудку Вашингтона. У нас кстати тоже не все сми ура-патриотические, после того как повело себя "Эхо Москвы", к примеру, я окончательно перестал уважать эту радиостанцию-шлюху, извини за крепкое слово.
А что касается того как вели себя осетины, я их не оправдываю, но их можно понять: когда их родственников, спящих ночью грузины обстреливали из систем залпового огня, когда осетинских женщин гусеницами танков раскатывали по земле, трудно ожидать от них "цивилизованного" отношения к грузинам. И смею тебя заверить,армия старается сдерживать их эмоции, в этом я уверен.   

> Это у тебя откуда?

 Посмотри новостную ленту политических событий в Грузии с момента прихода Сцукошвиля к власти (кстати, путём переворота). Жестокий разгон прошлой осенью оппозицтонных демонстраций, закрытие оппозициооных телеканалов ( A-MEDIA, к примеру , его никак нельзя назвать пророссийским, российские давно запрещены. Сейчас даже RTVI проамериканский запретили за показ интервью с Лавровым), убийство премьер министра (ха-ха, угорел по официальной версии, не смешите) и клоунада с Акруашвили ( это вообще цирк). В общем, прежде чем вешать ярлыки типа "демократическая страна" на микро-фашисткую диктатурку типа Грузии попробуй ознакомиться с фактами  ::  .  

> Скажи мне, когда они успели стать гражданами? Когда Россия всем пораздавала пас_порта 2 года назад? Это всё была тактика, этот конфликт был устроен Россией. 90% население Российкие граждане! 4 года назад почти не было такого?

 Путин совершенно грамотно ответил уже на это вопрос: " Мы не раздаём паспорта, мы принимаем заявления". Никого из этих людей не заставляли получать российский паспорт. Они совершенно осознанно подали заявление на получение российского гражданства и получили положительный ответ. Это общемировая практика. К примеру в Москве естьогромное количесво людей, которые получили иностранное гражданство (к примеру США, Израиль и др.) и при этом они жили и продолжают жить в Москве. Какого, извини, болта те же штаты им паспорта раздают, а? Ладно пойду перекурю , потом продолжу отвечать на твой пост   ::

----------


## Leof

> Originally Posted by Leof  
> Эта статья всецело винит Россию, она антироссийская.   
> Да, кончено, когда говорит против Россию, она антироссийская - иначе нельзя! Этот менталитет я встречу у всех русских!

 антироссийская это дословно означает против России. Это не менталитет, а объяснение слова.    

> Это у тебя откуда?

 Это у меня из телевизора. Мне так сказал гражданин США Буш, гражданка Райс, гражданин Чейни (или как его там) и два каких-то важных гражданина-телеведущих американских новостей.   

> Я всегда говорил, что война в Ираке ложная и глупая. Но такая логика опасная: если тот делал тот, и хотя это мерзко и беззаконно, и тоже могу. Злой круг...

 Это порочный круг, это правда. Но не США обвинять Россиию в ведении войск в какое-либо вообще государство. США это делает направо и налево.   

> При чем бомбы и демократия связано? Демократия может бомбить, США?

  При том, что президенты США, Украины, Польши. Латвии, Литвы и Эстонии называют Грузию демократическим государством и призывают защитить демократию. О какой демократии идёт речь? Это всё равно, как если бы в демократических штатах Америки взяли и разбомбили бы к едрене фене штат Техас, за то, что что-то там он говорил про отделение. Или вырезали (дорезали) бы остатки индейцев. Грузия не демократическое государство.     

> Россия просто должна доказать, что они тоже просто хотят жить мирно на свете!

  Но как? Надо было таки вообще не вмешиваться и смотреть, как грузины вырезают осетин и давят осетинских детишек танками? А потом с таким же хладнокровием смотреть, как Грузия бомбит Сухум?    

> США нужны союзники в Ираке. Грузия хотела помогать - и вот получает что-то обратно. Это всё Грузия, которая хотела американское оружие, не наоборот.

  Да-да! США просто продаёт невитнное оружие, а стреляют из него другие. Надо России сразу продать Ирану атомную бомбу, а потом сказать так невинно - это просто бизнес. Они нас сами просили, вот мы и продали, а то, что бомба свалилась на Вашингтон, так это всё террористы виноваты. Что делает сейчас США? Переворужает грузию, вооружает Польшу, Украину. Нет, точно. Надо Раулю Кастро и Чавису подарить каждому по подводной лодке. А когда у США вытянется рожа сделать непонимающее лицо. Такое вот:             

> вы и как мы, не совершение. Но ложь - это ввс уже пудрили мозги. Я не знаю кого вы слушаете, чтобы убедится что весь мир против вас (кроме Беларус). Мне это вопрос очень интересен. Я подлагаю, что российские газеты и ТВ сообшают только о всех недостатки СМИ запады, но легко молчит о тех, которые совсем нормально, объективно собщают о действии как они происходят... Поэтому вы все думаете, что одни лжи на этом берегу?

 Лгут сразу несколько глав государств и высших министров, а не только СМИ. Это вообще убожество какое-то!    

> конспирация. Слушай, я тоже могу так играть. Почему месяц назад было устройно кавказкие войенные игры? Почему Россия поддавала всех гражданин Ю.С. пасспорты? почему дали оружия сепаритистов Ю.С. и Абхазия? Почему Россия перестала имопртировать грузинское вино? почему вы увезли грузинские работники в Москве? Я ничего не говорю, просто покаже, что может Россия сама хотела этот конфликт?

 Все эти меры были ответными шагами на выходки Грузии - провокации против миротворцев, высылка дипломатов, история с поддельной русской ракетой, собранной из запчастей неизвестно чего, самолёты шпионы, поведение этого Саакашвилли. Грузия откровенно оскорбляла Россию. 
Всё. У меня уже нервов не хватает смотреть эти новости.
Желаю Американской демократии всего того, что она вытворяет в мире. То есть каждому поделом.А Саакашвилли я желаю болезненной политической, а затем физической смерти. Проказа или рак подойдут.

----------


## Basil77

> конспирация

 Тут калька с английского не подойдёт  ::   Конспирация по-русски означает просто скрытность, завуалированность. Ты скорее всего имел ввиду конспирологическую теорию, которая считает, что надо искать во всём скрытые механизмы, руку мировой закулисы и.т.д. (антисемиты в таких случаях говорят мировое масонство   ::  ).

----------


## translationsnmru

President of the Czech Republic does not agree with Condoleezza Rice, who compared the Russia-Geogria conflict with the 1968 Soviet invasion of Czechoslovakia: http://www.radio.cz/en/article/107261

----------


## basurero

Ну что, ничего удивительного нет в том, как отреагировал запад на войну. Я думаю, что все стороны поступают скверно, но Россия поступает немного менее скверно, чем остальные. Мне кажется, что хуже всего отреагировали страны бывшей сферы влияния Советского Союза, кажется, что они слепо осуждают Россию за то, что произошло тридцать лет назад, но может быть, это оправданно.. не знаю. 
В отличие от того, как может казаться в России, в западе есть довольно много людей, которые поддерживают действия России. Почти все, с которыми я говорю довольно подозрительно относятся к западным осуждениям России, и никто, у кого есть мозг верит ФоксНузу. Но это не значит, что нет ни капельки правды в западной точке зрения... Может кто-нибудь привести пример российской статьи, объективно рассматрывая обвинения запада? Невозможно, что все русские согласны с действиями правительства. 
Если вы думаете, что российские власти никогда не лгут, почему они на протяжении целой недели опровергали, что отправили призывников на войну несмотря на то, что уже давно стало ясно, что это не так? 
Кстати, не забывайте, что Райс один из главных американских экспертов по России. Она, скорее всего понимает российскую точку зренния лучше даже многих россиян (это не шутка!), но признаваться в этом не в пользу США. Как бы сильно мы ее ни ненавидели, она ведет себя аналогично всем остальным политикам, она просто старается защищать интересы США. Лицемерие есть с обеих сторон. Если нет разницы между случаями Косова и Южной Осетии, тогда какова может быть разница между случаями Южной Осетией и Чечней? Я не очень много знаю о войне в Чечне, но уничтожение Цхинвали немного напоминает уничтожение Грозного, но это, конечно, не оправдывает зверские поступки Саакашвили.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Я, к сожалению, не могу всем ответить на всё, я лишь один человек с злой женой и большим домом (= большая работа)   ::   
Как басуреро подтвердил (спасибо, я чувствовал себя одиноким  ::  ), большинство с кем я говорил думали, что Россия поступила правильно. Но когда Россия подписала договор, она должна его выполнять. Договор был довольно ясный. Выведи войску сразу за старым позиций. А чё и зачем ждать целую неделью? За два дня в глубине Грузии, а назад больше неделю. Они на обратный ход едет?   ::  Но вообще, хорошо, что уже увели войску...  
1500 Осетин - это число Лаврова, никто (к моему сведению) не подтвердил это. Я не сомневаюсь, что много погибли, но думаю, что это чисто переувлечиное.  http://www.latimes.com/news/nationworld ... 1598.story 
"No signs of Russia claim of genocide by Georgia in South Ossetia
South Ossetia's capital, Tskhinvali, slowly emerges from shell shock, but the damage doesn't appear to be on the scale Russia claimed. Residents blame the bloodshed on Georgia and regard Russia as savior." 
"TSKHINVALI, GEORGIA -- A visit to this war-strafed city Sunday turned up no proof of Russian claims that more than 2,000 people died here. Nor were there any ready signs of what Prime Minister Vladimir Putin referred to as "genocide."" 
А на счет паспорта, Путин не будет откровенно говорит "даааа, мы раздадим их, чтобы потом иметь праву вводить свою войску!" Я вообще, надо быть осторожным с объявлением "надо защищать русских гражданин за границу"... помнится такая логика у кого-то в прошлым веке...   http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldne ... rimea.html 
Russia 'distributing passports in the Crimea' 
Ukraine is investigating claims that Russia has been distributing passports in the port of Sevastopol, raising fears that the Kremlin could be stoking separatist sentiment in the Crimea as a prelude to possible military intervention.  
The allegation has prompted accusations that Russia is using the same tactics employed in the Georgian breakaway regions of Abhkazia and South Ossetia in order to create a pretext for a war. 
Я поощряю всех вздыхать и думать как мы пришли к этой ситуации. Я не думаю мы можем обвинить кого-то, я думаю, все виноваты. Главное признать, что наши государства редко говорят правду и никогда верить просто так. Мне это легко, у меня нет доверии к Вашингтону, и что Буш говорит (когда сумеет предложение выговорить) - ноль внимания. Мне главное, что независимые СМИ говорят, те кто гордится сообщить дела как они и есть, и не трубит чей-то голос. 
надеюсь, что мы можем жить мирно! Я боюсь, что Россия больше не будет пустить нас иностранцев  ::  я это не выдержу, и никому это не выгодно. Столько денег из туризма пропадает для России, и самая хорошая культура на свете скрывается!!!

----------


## Cocos

> Ну что, ничего удивительного нет в том, как отреагировал запад на войну. Я думаю, что все стороны поступают скверно, но Россия поступает немного менее скверно, чем остальные.

 И в чём же, интересно, Россия поступает скверно?    

> Мне кажется, что хуже всего отреагировали страны бывшей сферы влияния Советского Союза: кажется, что они слепо осуждают Россию за то, что произошло тридцать лет назад, но может быть, это оправданно.. не знаю.

 А что произошло тридцать лет назад?    

> В отличие от того, как может казаться в России, на Западе есть довольно много людей, которые поддерживают действия России. Почти все, с которыми я говорю, довольно подозрительно относятся к западным осуждениям России, и никто, у кого есть мозг верит ФоксНузу. Но это не значит, что нет ни капельки правды в западной точке зрения...

 Интересно, какая это капелька правды в западной точке зрения?    

> Может кто-нибудь привести пример российской статьи, объективно рассматривая обвинения запада?

 Я вообще не понимаю какие у Запада обвинения?    

> Не может быть, что все русские согласны с действиями правительства.

 Есть некая доля равнодушных людей и маргиналов, которым плевать когда граждан его страны убивают, особенно, если это происходит где-нибудь далеко.    

> Если вы думаете, что российские власти никогда не лгут, почему они на протяжении целой недели опровергали, что отправили призывников на войну, несмотря на то, что уже давно стало ясно, что это не так?

 А кто говорил, что они никогда не лгут? Я вообще не слышал никаких опровержений от наших властей. Никто никогда и не обещал, что воевать у нас будут одни контрактники.    

> Кстати, не забывайте, что Райс один из главных американских экспертов по России. Она, скорее всего понимает российскую точку зрен!ия лучше даже многих россиян (это не шутка!), но признаваться в этом не в пользу США. Как бы сильно мы ее не ненавидели, она ведет себя аналогично всем остальным политикам, она просто старается защищать интересы США.

 И что, мы должны войти в её положение? У России тоже есть интересы, которые расходятся с интересами США по насаждению антироссийской политики внутри России и по периметру наших границ.    

> Лицемерие есть с обеих сторон. Если нет разницы между случаями Косова и Южной Осетии, тогда какова может быть разница между случаями Южной Осетии и Чечни? Я не очень много знаю о войне в Чечне, но уничтожение Цхинвали немного напоминает уничтожение Грозного, но это, конечно, не оправдывает зверские поступки Саакашвили.

 Каждая война уникальна и не стоит сравнивать Грозный с Цхинвали. Косово было насильно отделено от Сербии американскими политиками, которые ещё и помогали албанским террористам истреблять сербов в Косово. А в Южной Осетии этот же сценарий уже не прошёл! Вот теперь они и засуетились, забегали!

----------


## Cocos

> Я, к сожалению, не могу всем ответить на всё, я лишь один человек со злой женой и большим домом (= большая работа)    
> Как басуреро подтвердил (спасибо, я чувствовал себя одиноким  ),

 С нами ты не одинок!    ::     

> большинство, с кем я говорил, думали, что Россия поступила правильно. Но когда Россия подписала договор, она должна его выполнять. Договор был довольно ясный. Вывести войска сразу за старые позиции. А чё и зачем ждать целую недел!ю? За два дня в глубине Грузии, а назад больше недели. Они возвращаются?   Но вообще, хорошо, что уже увели войска...

 *Kalinka_vinnie*, а ты лично видел этот договор?   ::   А чего нам спешить?   ::   Американские войска не спешат покидать Ирак или Афганистан!    

> 1500 Осетин - это число Лаврова, никто (к моему сведению) не подтвердил это. Я не сомневаюсь, что много погибли, но думаю, что это чисто переувлечиное.

 К сожалению, вчера уже сказали об 2100 убитых мирных гражданах.   ::   Грузинские войска, кстати, не разбирались где осетины и где не осетины. Просто устроили ночную бомбардировку всего спящего города.    

> http://www.latimes.com/news/nationworld/world/la-fg-breakaway18-2008aug18,0,3381598.story 
> "No signs of Russia claim of genocide by Georgia in South Ossetia
> South Ossetia's capital, Tskhinvali, slowly emerges from shell shock, but the damage doesn't appear to be on the scale Russia claimed. Residents blame the bloodshed on Georgia and regard Russia as savior." 
> "TSKHINVALI, GEORGIA -- A visit to this war-strafed city Sunday turned up no proof of Russian claims that more than 2,000 people died here. Nor were there any ready signs of what Prime Minister Vladimir Putin referred to as "genocide."" 
> А на счет паспортов, Путин не будет откровенно говорить "даааа, мы раздадим их, чтобы потом иметь право вводить свои войска!" А вообще, надо быть осторожным с заявлением "надо защищать русских граждан! за границей"... помнится, такая логика была у кого-то в прошлым веке...

 И что плохово в этой логике? Грузинское правительство националистов отказалось выдавать свои паспорта осетинам и абхазам, поэтому Россия выдала им российские паспорта, как и всем гражданам бывшего Советского Союза.    

> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/ukraine/2575421/Russia-distributing-passports-in-the-Crimea.html 
> Russia 'distributing passports in the Crimea' 
> Ukraine is investigating claims that Russia has been distributing passports in the port of Sevastopol, raising fears that the Kremlin could be stoking separatist sentiment in the Crimea as a prelude to possible military intervention.  
> The allegation has prompted accusations that Russia is using the same tactics employed in the Georgian breakaway regions of Abhkazia and South Ossetia in order to create a pretext for a war. 
> Я призываю всех передохнуть и подумать как мы пришли к этой ситуации. Я не думаю, что мы можем обвинить кого-то, я думаю, все виноваты. Главное признать, что наши государства редко говорят правду и никогда не верить просто так. Мне это легко, у меня нет доверии к Вашингтону, и что Буш говорит (когда сумеет предложение выговорить) - ноль внимания. Мне главное, что независимые СМИ говорят, те кто гордится, что сообщает дела как они и есть, и не трубит чей-то голос.

 Вот это правильно!    ::     

> Надеюсь, что мы можем жить мирно! Я боюсь, что Россия больше не будет пускать нас, иностранцев.  Я это не выдержу, и никому это не выгодно. Столько денег из туризма пропадает для России, и самая хорошая культура на свете будет спрятана!!!

 Не бойтесь, Россия пускать будет, а США не будет вас пускать обратно!   ::

----------


## Оля

> Как бы сильно мы ее не ненавидели

 У basurero было правильно написано. "Как бы мы *ни* ненавидели".   

> И что плохого в этой логике?

----------


## Cocos

> Originally Posted by Cocos  Как бы сильно мы ее не ненавидели   У basurero было правильно написано. "Как бы мы *ни* ненавидели".        Originally Posted by Cocos  И что плохого в этой логике?

 Согласен!   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> А чего нам спешить?    Американские войска не спешат покидать Ирак или Афганистан!

 при чем здесь Ирак  ::   ::  договор есть договор, нет договора есть нет договора.   ::     

> К сожалению, вчера уже сказали об 2100 убитых мирных гражданах.    Грузинские войска, кстати, не разбирались где осетины и где не осетины. Просто устроили ночную бомбардировку всего спящего города.

 Кто сказал и кто подтвердил? Легко числа выговорить, а есть международные инстанция, которые подтвердят, сколько на самом деле... а пока не понятно сколько погибли...   

> И что плохово в этой логике?

 воевать из-за защиты своих гражданин, ничего тебе не напомнит?   ::

----------


## Cocos

> При чем здесь Ирак   Договор есть договор, нет договора значит нет договора.

 Американцы и с договорами не спешат выводить свои базы с территории Средней Азии! Слишком, видно, им там понравилось!    ::     

> Кто сказал и кто подтвердил? Легко числа выговорить, а есть международные инстанции, которые подтвердят, сколько на самом деле... а пока не понятно сколько погибли...

 Не буду спорить. Кстати, это данные от президента Южной Осетии. Только что-то не спешат международные инстанции в Южную Осетию! Зато "многострадального" сукашвилли, наверное, уже не одна международная инстанция навещала.    ::     

> Воевать из-за защиты своих гражданин, ничего тебе не напомнит?

 А что это мне должно напомнить?     ::

----------


## mishau_

Я согласен, это трюк тот еще. Раздать российские паспорта в проблемных республиках с той целью, что в случае нападения нежелательных противников можно прикрыться защитой своих граждан. Впрочем и Прибалтика так делает на границе с Россией, и как приходит подростку срок идти в армию он спокойно военкомат посылает на фиг.  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Anschluss, gentlemen. Anschluss.   ::

----------


## ST

Das ist Zeit f

----------


## Cocos

> Прибалтика так делает на границе с Россией, и как приходит подростку срок идти в армию он спокойно военкомат посылает на фиг.

 *Mishau_*, я слышал что так поступает Эстония, чтобы оттяпать часть российской территории. Хотя и непонятно, как это у них получится.   ::

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Я не понимаю, нафига нам что-то к себе присоединять? У нас такие огромные территории и столько мало народу, мы эти-то еле еле удерживаем. И 3/4 страны абсолютно не освоено. Дикие земли. Где людей почти не живёт.

----------


## Полуношник

> воевать из-за защиты своих гражданин, ничего тебе не напомнит?

 Вторжение США на Гренаду?

----------


## Basil77

> Я не понимаю, нафига нам что-то к себе присоединять? У нас такие огромные территории и столько мало народу, мы эти-то еле еле удерживаем. И 3/4 страны абсолютно не освоено. Дикие земли. Где людей почти не живёт.

 Ну ты даёшь... не надо нам ничего к себе присоединять, конечно же   ::  Нам и Чечня нафиг не сдалась, от неё одни проблемы и расходы. Но! Прошли времена, когда правительства были заинтересованы в присоединении каких-то там земель. Это феодальная логика, которой, к сожалению, живут Грузия, Эстония и прочие новорожденные государствочки. Вспомни, что произошло, когда де-факто в 96 Чечня стала независимой? Она стала рассадником террористов и с её территории Аль-Каеда и прочие ваххабиты совершили нападение на Россию! Поэтому логика второй чеченской войны, в отличие от первой, когда тупо решили усмирить мятежную провинцию, была защита России от агрессии и не допущение подобного впредь. 
С Южной Осетией и Абхазией все и проще и сложнее. Тут главная геополитическае цель России - не допустить принятие Грузии (не столько Грузии, а главное - Украины) в НАТО. Потому что возможны только 2 варианта: либо Россия вступает в НАТО вместе с Украиной, либо России приходит конец. Если Украина вступит в НАТО, альянс изначально создававшийся для уничтожения России, всё это значит, что такому государственному образованию как Россия на карте мира осталось существовать считаные годы. Устав НАТО не позволяет принять в качестве одного из своих членов государство с нерешёнными конфликтами, а Бушу так хочется написать в своих мемуарах, что только благодаря ему, и во время его призиденства Грузия, а затем и Украина получили возможность к вступлению в НАТО, что и послужило (в смысле скоро послужит) концу и распаду такого мирового центра зла , как Россия  ::  
К сожалению несчастные жители Южной Осетии и Абхазии стали заложниками этих политических игр. Как, кстати, не менее несчастные жители Грузии. Короче, геополитика, мать её!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Оля

> либо России приходит конец

 Интересно, каким это образом?

----------


## Basil77

> Originally Posted by Basil77  либо России приходит конец   Интересно, каким это образом?

 Неужели не ясно? Ты на Украине была когда нибудь? Не в Крыму на курорте, а в обычных украинских городах и сёлах?  Я её практически всю вдоль и поперёк изъездил (кроме западной части: в Львове, Ивано-Франковске, Виннице и в Закарпатье не был). У меня жена украинка и теща там живёт. Я по 2 раза в году там бываю. Это не Грузия нефига, это сердце нашей цивилизации и культуры в прямом смысле слова. У каждого второго в России там родственники а на Украине у каждого первого родственники в России. Если тот сценарий, который НАТО применило в Грузии, будет применен там, (я имею ввиду разжигание взаимной ненависти в первую очередь) это кранты всему! России как государству уж точно  ::   ::   :: 
Я только в мае там был, и, кстати, в эту субботу опять еду туда за мелким (отвозил его на лето к бабушке). Ты бы послушала какой бред несёт ющ из телевизора. Это кошмар какой-то. А, между прочим, в селе там ловятся только 2 канала: 1+1 и ещё какой-то их центральный, не помню как обзывается. там даже "Ирония судьбы" на украинском дублированная идёт. Российские каналы имеют возможность смотреть только те, у кого спутниковые тарелки стоят. Много у нас по деревням спутниковых тарелок? Там не больше. Так что постепенно народ зомбируют. Ющ так так и сказал откровенно в недавнем интервью: в Польше, мол 15 лет назад тоже большинство было против вступления в нато, зато сейчас они счачтливы и у них всё хорошо, и у нас, типа так же будет, и даже лучше.  ::

----------


## Оля

Нет, я не была на Украине, и у меня нет там родственников. У меня вообще с родственниками напряженка.   

> это сердце нашей цивилизации и культуры в прямом смысле слова.

 Я понимаю, что Россию с Украиной многое связывает, но вот в том, что сердце России именно там, я бы все-таки усомнилась.   

> Если тот сценарий, который НАТО применило в Грузии, будет применен там, (я имею ввиду разжигание взаимной ненависти в первую очередь) это кранты всему! России как государству уж точно

 Если я не ошибаюсь, антирусские настроения разжигаются на Украине уже не первый год.
Извини, но я не вижу в твоем посте серьезных причин угрозы для существования России как государства и не думаю, что Россию как государство так просто уничтожить.

----------


## Basil77

> Извини, но я не вижу в твоем посте серьезных причин угрозы для существования России как государства и не думаю, что Россию как государство так просто уничтожить.

 Да никто и не будет извне уже государство уничтожать, сами все друг другу глотку перегрызём и на этой волне к власти придёт послушное правительство, как в Ираке, повесим Путина с Медведевым, и будем наслаждаться демократическими ценностями, поедая отбросы типа ножек буша и запивая кока-колой.
Кстати, если бы Анищенко выгнал с нашего рынка Кока-Колу, Пепсико, Макдональдс, Марс и Ригли, то первый раз в жизни сделал бы действительно полезное дело. Найти какую-нибудь гадость в их продукции не составляет труда. Берлускони давно поганой метлой Ригли выгнал из Италии, потому что у них свой монополист есть в стране, дон Августо договорился с доном Сильвио и все дела. И америкосы проглотили. Вот тогда лоббисты из этих компаний в конгрессе надавили бы на президента и госдепартамент, и глядишь, те стали бы посговорчивей.  ::

----------


## mishau_

Я не верю в зомбирование. Особенно в период существования интерента и прочих технических вещей. На 70 лет зомбировали, а СССР все равно рухнул.  Потом, Россия многое дает близлежащим странам, ее конец, автоматически означал бы конец этих близлежащих стран. А еще конец России означал приближение границ Китая к самому носу Европы.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

я тоже был на Украине, в селе, и в городе. Жена украинка. Смотрел даже телевизор в Харькове, и там русские каналы нормально ловились... Я спросил родственникам о политике, и они ("чистые" украинцы) разделись по полам, половина за Ющ т половина против. А что удивительно, что переводили русский фильм на украинский? Пусть переводить, у нас в Норвегии переводится шведский фильмы (хотя не дублировано, а субтитрировано), и эти языки ещё ближе чем русский и украинский.  
Я не понимаю в чем угроза НАТО. Если страна хочет в НАТО, они имеют эту праву. НАТО не обязательно должна быть угрозой России, и даже Россия могла бы, если сильно хотела, вступить в НАТО. Это всего значить, что если страна на тебя нападает, тогда у тебя есть союзники. Россия, как я понимаю Путина и Медведа не хочет на никого нападать. Грузия не в НАТО и не могла бы, из-за свои внутренние конфликты. Но теперь, потому что запад видеть Россия как угроза (есть разница между защищать Ю.С. и бомбить и наводить танки в Грузии), у неё есть реальный шанс... тем более чем больше Россия остается в Грузии...  
Советую читать  http://www.economist.com/world/europe/d ... d=11986018 
"Perhaps Mr Saakashvili did not count on Russia’s response; perhaps he banked on America’s support. If so, say some observers in Georgia and Russia, America bears some responsibility for allowing Mr Saakashvili to interpret its backing as a security guarantee and for failing to restrain him. That Mr Saakashvili could make such a decision by himself also testifies to the excessive concentration of power in his hands, and to the weakness of proper democratic institutions that can hold him accountable for his actions.  
When Russian troops pull out of Georgia, as President Dmitry Medvedev has promised they will by the end of this week, Mr Saakashvili will face tough questions from his one-time supporters, including Nino Burdjanadze, a former speaker of parliament. “When this is over, we will have to build a different country here with proper institutions,” says one of his own supporters. Ironically, what is now keeping Mr Saakashvili in power is the presence of the Russian army on the ground"

----------


## Юрка

> Откуда у вас "никто не говорят о том, что грузинские войска напали на Осетию и осетин"? Я каждый день слышу и читаю, что именно Грузия начала войну. Не знаю, какие СМИ вы смотрите и читаете!

 Наши СМИ показывали, что показывают ваши СМИ. В то время, когда грузинские войска долбили из тяжёлой артиллерии южноосетинский город Цхинвали, ваши СМИ молчали. Как только Россия ввела войска, ваши СМИ об этом объявили и приложили видео, на котором грузинская артиллерия ураганным огнём сносит Цхинвали. То есть огонь врага выдали за наш огонь. 
Кроме этого по Евроньюс постоянно показывали грузинский город Гори с небольшими разрушениями, и ни разу не показывали южноосетинский город Цхинвали с огромными разрушениями.
В итоге у западного зрителя сложилось впечатление, что Россия как минимум слишком жестока, что Саакашвилли - не фашистский лидер, занимающийся истреблением не грузин, а смешной персонаж, жующий свой галстук, неосторожно спровоцировавший русского медведя.  

> Я не понимаю в чем угроза НАТО.

 А в чём угроза для США, если мы разместим на Кубе свои радары и ракеты? В самой возможности напасть. Причём, безнаказанно.

----------


## ST

У нас давно победил Оруэл... Он не про коммунизм 1984 писал, а про западный мир.. "Война это мир", "Правда это ложь", лучшая экономика это когда все в долгах, лучшее производство это когда заводы работают только в китае и т.п. Лучшая семья - это две лесбиянки, а лучше три лесбиянки, лучший ребенок - это крутой айфон, лучший бизнесмен - это тот кто первым кинул партнеров.  
(c)bash

----------


## BappaBa

> там даже "Ирония судьбы" на украинском дублированная идёт.

 Это какая, старая или новая? Если старая, то положен синхронный перевод, или вообще затерли русские голоса?

----------


## Оля

> есть разница между защищать Ю.С. и бомбить и наводить танки в Грузии

 Тогда объясни эту разницу. Как защищать город, который бомбят, если не ответить адекватными мерами? Или надо было просто по громкоговорителю уговаривать грузин не бомбить Цхинвали?
Или, может, русские в 1945 на Берлин коварно напали, вместо того, чтобы защищаться на своей территории?

----------


## Leof

[quote=Оля] 

> есть разница между защищать Ю.С. и бомбить и наводить танки в Грузии

 Тогда объясни эту разницу. Как защищать город, который бомбят, если не ответить адекватными мерами? Или надо было просто по громкоговорителю уговаривать грузин не бомбить Цхинвали?
Или, может, русские в 1945 на Берлин коварно напали, вместо того, чтобы защищаться на своей территории?[/quote:3m3bqzt3]
плюс один.

----------


## Diman

> Я не понимаю в чем угроза НАТО.

 Самый лучший пример это размещение ракет Советским Союзом в Кубе.(как упоминал Юрка). 
Просто почитай здесь link  
В западных СМИ не рассказывали как Грузия начала обстреливать город с мирными жителями посреди ночи?

----------


## Leof

Господи, они даже сейчас говорят. Да, Грузия напала первой, но это не принципиально, и нам всё равно, так как мы утверждаем, что Россия это большая угроза для мирных демократических государств. 
Им  снова: повторяем для идиотов, Грузия разбомбила Цхинвал, градом и танками по мирным жителям, убила, насмерть, сожгла дотла, окончательно, люди не живые. Они нам: Да, но Россия виновата...почему? Ну, эта наша позиция, кроме того, это следует из того, что мы уже вам сказали - да, Россия угроза. Мы им - посмотрите же, Саакашвилли угрозами и арестами смирил своих противников, он всё время провоцировал Россию, он заявил, что не будет нападать на Осетию, он жуёт галстук и всё время врёт. Они: эээ...да. но Россия представляет для нас угрозу... 
И так все время.
Видал я уродов, но чтоб таких... Мама моя про таких, как Буш и Кондолиза говорит: ссы в глаза - всё божья роса. Как об стенку горох. У моей однокласницы была склонность к патологической лжи (такие выкидывала версии!) - говорила людям, что у неё мама умерла, что у неё инфаркт (неподозревающая живая и здоровая её мама на работе никак не производила впечатление покойницы), эта подруга придумывала себе неизличимые болезни, выкидыши и так далее. И с непроницаемой и тупой настойчивостью продолжала настаивать на своей лжи даже тогда, когда ей предъявляли все доказательства, что она врёт. Ребяты*, оказалось - это у неё психическое заболевание. Наш друг Мишико, а также некоторые американские политиканы лгут либо из расчёта, либо они больны.
Есть хорошее латинское название всего их вида - пизд'болы. 
Просто достала уже эта наглая мстительная и трусливая политика Ющенка, Польши, Литвы, Латвии. Это лицемерное "непонимание" наших действий европейскими политиками. Эта неприкрытая политика двойных стандартов. Они, право, так беснуются, что уже поневоле хочешь им пожелать нового советского вторжения, за которое они мне (в том числе), и миллионам людей, которые вообще даже и не родились в СССР сейчас плюют в морду из телевизора. Кому мстят эти страны - политикам? Бывшим комитетчикам? Солдатам, которые стреляли в них с берлинской стены? За что они мстят мне? За что Буш желает всех неудач богатеющей стране и её гражданину, который ничего плохого америке не сделал? Где на самом деле эта ось зла, вор первый кричит "держи вора!".   
Уроды! Достали! 
*ребята

----------


## Оля

Россию просто не любят, боятся и не понимают. А еще завидуют. Потому что такая огромная (и сильная). У меня, например, даже иногда дух захватывает, когда я Россию на карте рассматриваю.
Не любят и боятся, потому что _плохо знают_. Для них Россия - это КГБ. Думаешь, МакКейн или Обама, или вообще хоть кто-нибудь из американских политиков знает хоть что-нибудь о русской литературе, поэзии или _хотя бы_ о кинематографе? Они не знают о нас НИ-ЧЕ-ГО. Кроме того, что мы непонятная подозрительная страна с огромной территорией, ресурсами и оружием. А все неизвестное "представляет угрозу".
Мне вообще кажется, что все эти западные разговоры про "загадочную русскую душу" объясняется банальной ленью хоть что-нибудь попытаться про нас узнать - прочитать книгу русского писателя или посмотреть несколько хороших русских/советских фильмов (наверное, сама эта мысль кажется им бредовой - как что-то советское может быть хорошим?). Я может, слишком много про кино говорю, но, правда, это важно! Я видела на imdb отзыв какого-то американца - он посмотрел "Вокзал для двоих" и писал что-то типа "мы должны пересмотреть наше отношение к этому народу". Вы представляете, насколько они там зазомбированы? Человек не ожидал, что русские способны на простые человеческие чувства, на любовь и т.п. Он не знал, что у нас тоже снимают фильмы про таких же живых людей, как он. Мы же для них медведи какие-то! 
ОНИ НИЧЕГО ПРО НАС НЕ ЗНАЮТ, поэтому и боятся!!!
А силе и территории - завидуют.  
P.S. Но знаешь, Лёва, если Запад еще хоть как-то можно понять, то вот таких вот... мм.. не могу слово подобрать.. я не понимаю: http://dobrokhotov.livejournal.com/259914.html http://dobrokhotov.livejournal.com/258303.html 
Откуда такие берутся? Как можно радоваться неудачам своей страны? (выдавая при этом удачи за неудачи, неважно)

----------


## Cocos

*Оля*, это же либерал!   ::

----------


## basurero

Я не знаю про политиков, но большая часть обычных людей в Новой Зеландии, которые поддерживают Грузию, это те люди, которые вместо того, чтобы смотреть на Олимпиаду, все жалуются на нарушения человеческих прав в Тибете. Они против всего, что имеет отношение с словом 'ядерный',  против американского вторжения в Ираке, за Косово, против Ирана, за Палестину, против Израиля, против использования стэм-клеток в медицинском исследовании. Люди, которые думает, что сократить вредные для окружающей среды выделения на 90% - это хорошая, реализуемая идея! 
Ну вот, они незначительные наивные люди, которые сам себя противоречат, но они единственные, которые реагируют на такие вещи и выступают публично, так что кажется, что все на западе так думают. Не то, чтобы все поддерживают Россию, но первое замечание, это всегда 'как насчёт Косова?'. Может быть иначе в других странах, где такие события имеют более заметные последствия.... Но я боюсь, что наши некомпетентные СМИ могли бы брайвашировать нас, потому что им лень делать собственные новости об этом и просто покупают новости у BBC.     

> НАТО не обязательно должна быть угрозой России

 Тогда какая причина НАТО? Эта организация была создана именно для того, чтобы наблюдать за СССР. Я не думаю, что ее цели много изменились после распада СССР.

----------


## Оля

> *Оля*, это же либерал!

 Прости за невежество, а что это означает?

----------


## Cocos

> Originally Posted by Cocos  *Оля*, это же либерал!     Прости за невежество, а что это означает?

 Трудно объяснить. Это такие прагматики-космополиты, для которых американские ценности являются тем идеалом, к которому они стремятся. Россия же покушается на эти ценности, поэтому их тошнит от России и коммунистов. Истеричная Новодворская - типичный представитель либералов.

----------


## Leof

Свободолюбец, если дословно. А по сути - анархист, ни нашим, ни вашим.

----------


## Оля

Дело в том, что этому Доброхотову лет 25, он два года назад вуз закончил. Не понимаю, как его может тошнить от коммунистов, он их вряд ли помнит.

----------


## Leof

он очень хочет казаться взрослым  ::

----------


## Cocos

> Дело в том, что этому Доброхотову лет 25, он два года назад вуз закончил. Не понимаю, как его может тошнить от коммунистов, он их вряд ли помнит.

 *Оль, Leof*,   ::   я всего на пару лет его старше, но коммунистов помню, во всяком случае Горбачёва и заседания по тв, и выборы, на которые ходили, как на праздник, и первомайские демонстрации трудящихся: грандиозное было зрелище! Помню, как в детском саду нас учили, что наша страна - лучшая, и самая сильная в мире. Я и октябрёнком успел побыть, и пионером: красный галстук носил.   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Да? А я только октябрёнок был. Да и то это уже было больше формальностью, чем идеологией. Типа, по привычке.

----------


## mishau_

> Originally Posted by Оля        Originally Posted by Cocos  *Оля*, это же либерал!     Прости за невежество, а что это означает?   Трудно объяснить. Это такие прагматики-космополиты, для которых американские ценности являются тем идеалом, к которому они стремятся. Россия же покушается на эти ценности, поэтому их тошнит от России и коммунистов. Истеричная Новодворская - типичный представитель либералов.

 Эти люди лишь называют себя либералами, равно как Жирино называется себя либерал-демократом. На самом деле с либерализмом у них мало общего, а все их партии - все равно вождистского толка. Вот. 
p.s. Интересно, это врач или политический клоун? http://lenta.ru/news/2008/08/29/boycott/

----------


## Yazeed

http://dolboeb.livejournal.com/1319083.html

----------


## translationsnmru

> http://dolboeb.livejournal.com/1319083.html

 Привирает немного господин Носик. Популярным в нашей блогосфере был не ролик "Вестей", а оригинальный ролик с "Фокс Ньюс", и обсуждался в основном именно он.

----------


## ST

"Джон Стюарт о войне России и Грузии" смотрел кто нибудь? I LOL'd  http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=TNL77GhAAvQ 
...the days of overthrowing leaders by military means...in Europe...are gone! (c)
YESS!! HE DID IT! those days are gone... IN EUROPE!! (c)

----------


## Leof

Да, здесь чуть выше это уже показывали. Мне ужасно понравилось, я хотел бы, чтоб такие новости показывали бы и в России.

----------


## mishau_

Вот еще страничку откопал!  http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree ... ia.georgia

----------


## BappaBa

> Originally Posted by Cocos  К сожалению, вчера уже сказали об 2100 убитых мирных гражданах.    Грузинские войска, кстати, не разбирались где осетины и где не осетины. Просто устроили ночную бомбардировку всего спящего города.   Кто сказал и кто подтвердил? Легко числа выговорить, а есть международные инстанция, которые подтвердят, сколько на самом деле... а пока не понятно сколько погибли...

 Вспоминается, что после 11.09 мэр Джулиани объявил сначала о 50 000 погибших, затем о 30 000. В конце концов, опустился до 2 000. 
Свобода слова в исполнении немецкого канала ARD: http://realcorwin.livejournal.com/192546.html

----------


## Leof

> ...
> Свобода слова в исполнении немецкого канала ARD: http://realcorwin.livejournal.com/192546.html

 Да вашу Машу!
Сколько же можно уже!

----------


## Ramil

Блин, это политика. 
Ожидать справедливости или объективности в политике глупо. 
У. Черчиль сказал: "У Британии нет постоянных союзников, зато у неё есть постоянные интересы." 
Так и у любой другой страны. 
В политике хороши все средства, которые помогают в достижении цели, какими бы подлыми и беспринципными они не были.
Непонятно только, почему люди возмущаются. К этому давно нужно было привыкнуть.

----------


## Оля

> Свобода слова в исполнении немецкого канала ARD

 У меня только один вопрос, наверное, глупый: ЗАЧЕМ?

----------


## Ramil

> Свобода слова в исполнении немецкого канала ARD
> 			
> 		  У меня только один вопрос, наверное, глупый: ЗАЧЕМ?

 СМИ - средство для формирования общественного мнения.
(многие думают, что целью СМИ является предоставление информации, но это не так). 
Ответ на твой вопрос: для формирования НУЖНОГО общественного мнения. 
К слову, зря вы обижаетесь. В Российских СМИ тоже полно пропаганды, клеветы, двойных стандартов, откровенной лжи и намеренной дезинформации. А уж во время разгара конфликта - это зашкаливало по всем показателям.
Наши телевизионщики точно также подтасовывают факты, искажают цитаты, вырывают их из контекста, откровенно врут и осуществляют другие нормальные функции СМИ. Прямо по учебнику. 
И наши и западные журналюги мазаны одним миром и ничем, по сути, друг от друга не отличаются. Во взглядах расходятся лишь те, кто платит им деньги.

----------


## mishau_

Я нашел-машел интересный рассказ.  http://expert.ru/articles/2008/08/13/ko ... _photo/42/  *Сквозь войну* 
Тбилиси мы добирались через Ереван – авиасообщение с Грузией уже отменили. На армяно-грузинской границе нам штампанули визу без всяких вопросов. Вопросы не задавали даже тогда, когда пограничники узнали, что мы – журналисты. 
тра-ля-ля пам-пам-пам ё-мое и тапочки. 
...

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Наверно, я очень наивный и слишком быстро бегаю к защиты Западу... я постараюсь объяснить свою позицию, и вы можете меня убивать об всяким стенам   ::   
Что такое Запад? Это 15-20 государств и народов, все со своими личными нравами и культурами. Не все бегают к мечу, чтобы отколотить голову России, далеко не все. Самые громкие голоси, это от бывших советских республик. Им же понятно, они недавно получили свободу, и её хотят защищать. Никакая страна (и Латвия, и Эстония, и Литва и Польша могут считаться как страны) не хотят терять независимости. Для них, единственная угроза - Россия.  Не знаю, если они правильно считают, что Россия хочет их брать, но вряд ли. Но всё таки, можно им понять. Да, плохо, что они только напоминают то, что плохо было последние 50 лет, ну что ж поделать. Грозить и закрыть газу не поможет, а делают такие чувства ещё хуже, разве это не очевидно? 
Возвратимся к Западу. Не все сразу критикуют, Италия, например, вообще молчала. Германия, у которой есть хорошая связь с Россией, в начале тоже не хотел обвинять и спешить к заключениям. Какой у меня пойнт? Это то, что Запад - не автоматически против России, хотя это вам кажется. У меня теория, которую я повторяю каждый раз: вам говорят только самое худшее, которое о вас мир говорит. Поэтому, у вас предпочтение, что все против вас. Никто не против вас, все хотят жить мирно. Никто не завидует вашу огромную территорию, Оля, и никто не хочет, чтобы отношение между Россией и Западу были плохие. Это же именно поэтому в Россию вводили много капитала, купили нефть и газ, туристы прибежали...  
НАТО был создан против СССР, это правда. Но теперь он что-то совсем другое. Это просто союз государств, если кто-то нападает на одного, все помогают. Где здесь проблема? Что не понятного? Если у России нет территориальных претензиях, чего бояться? НАТО даже приглашает Россию к себе, они же сотрудничали. Но, к сожалению, для некоторых это было слишком страшно, слишком недавно это было "враг", и теперь друг? 
Пропаганда есть везде. Но смысл того, что почему-то русские СМИ более правдоподобные, чем западные СМИ (и они многие и из разных стран), это сплошная нелогика. В первых, судить что-то по тому, что сообщают на первые часы и дни, опасно, потому что почти всё - слухи. Только через несколько дней, когда серьезные газеты и СМИ сообщают, можно сравнивать. 2000 мирных был 130, ладно, в начале никто не знал точное число, но повторять первое число как правда, нелепость. ВарраВа, никто не говорит 50000 погибли в 9/11 больше, так и давайте мы не будем о 2000? А про дети я не нашел нигде подтвердяющие факты... но я не исключаю что это правда. Так, что просьба у меня простая, думай о чем вы слышите, не спешите к заключениям, не верите сразу всё, что вам говорят, и найдите какие-то места, где вы можете спокойно верить о чем они говорят. Те места где данный СМИ не имеют связи с никем. Именно поэтому не смотрю Факс Ньюс, но Джон Стуарт люблю  ::  А что государство говорит – игнорируйте. Смотрити на Белый Дом недавно, нет никаких детей не погибли в Афганистане, и ООН подтверждает что 40 детей погибли… Кому верить? И почему? 
Вот задалбал я вас. Прости, но хотел высказаться  ::

----------


## Leof

> Им же понятно, они недавно получили свободу, и её хотят защищать. Никакая страна (и Латвия, и Эстония, и Литва и Польша могут считаться как страны) не хотят терять независимости. Для них, единственная угроза - Россия.  Не знаю, если они правильно считают, что Россия хочет их брать, но вряд ли. Но всё таки, можно им понять.

 Не могу согласиться в этом. Этим странам Россия не угрожала и не угрожает. Это просто игры политиков на обиде граждан этих стран на СССР. Пока жива память об СССР будут люди, считающие Россию угрозой. В отличие от этих стран в России не судят ветеранов и уважают историю. Русским есть за что ненавидеть поляков так же, как многие поляки теперь ненавидят русских. К слову в войне 1812 года самые жестокие и нечеловеческие выходки совершали именно польские солдаты. В то же время немецкие солдаты Наполеона держали себя в рамках, определённых военным правом. Французы самым пошлым образом оскверняли православные святыни и кощунствовали даже над своими погибшими соплеменниками.
Единственная угроза со сторны России для Польши - потеря барышей с газового транзита. Если бы уважаемая Польша заботилась бы о своей безопасности (в данном случае экономической), то умерила бы свои злопамятные выпады (ведь нам, право, есть чем упрекнуть Польшу), и строила бы нормальные отношения с Россией. Нет - надо ей плевать в нашу сторону, так Россия и строит в балтике газопровод, чтобы избавиться от невыгодного транзита через страну, которая откровенно выказывает свою неприязнь.   

> НАТО был создан против СССР, это правда. Но теперь он что-то совсем другое. Это просто союз государств, если кто-то нападает на одного, все помогают. Где здесь проблема? Что не понятного? Если у России нет территориальных претензиях, чего бояться? НАТО даже приглашает Россию к себе, они же сотрудничали. Но, к сожалению, для некоторых это было слишком страшно, слишком недавно это было "враг", и теперь друг?

 А зачем США радар в Чехии, эсминцы в Чёрном море и ракеты в Польше? Чтобы дружить с Россией?

----------


## translationsnmru

> Пропаганда есть везде.

 Верно. Но дело в том, что мы в России постоянно слышим - и слышали на протяжении десятилетий - что наши СМИ тенденциозны, а вот на Западе - там журналисты правдивые, профессиональные и объективные.  
Так вот, теперь, когда у многих из нас есть доступ и к нашим, и иностранным СМИ (спасибо Интернету) мы видим, что западные СМИ ничуть не лучше наших. И там, и там хватает тендециозности и прямых фальсификаций. Именно поэтому люди и возмущаются. Ведь нас по-прежнему продолжают тыкать носом в то, что у нас, мол, СМИ ангажированные, а вот на Западе... 
Ты упоминаешь серьёзные газеты и СМИ. Извини меня, но серьёзные газеты не формируют общественного мнения. Подавляющее  большинсто людей узнаёт новости из ящика для идиотов. И если из десяти телерепортажей о войне девять делают акцент на действиях России (разбомбленные дома в Гори и т.д.) и при этом забывают упомянуть о том, что мир был нарушен самой Грузией, о бомбёжках Цхинвали, и  о том, что Россия сама предложила план, предусматривающий отвод войск обеих сторон - то ни публикации в серьёзных СМИ, которые мало кто читает, ни тот последний один репортаж из десяти - не влияют особо на общественное мнение.    

> НАТО был создан против СССР, это правда. Но теперь он что-то совсем другое.

 Да, ты очень наивный...

----------


## mishau_

> Грозить и закрыть газу не поможет, а делают такие чувства ещё хуже, разве это не очевидно?

 Я не могу понять, когда это Россия официально угрожала непоставками ресурсов??? То, что нефтепровод должен строиться в обход Прибалтики и Польши нельзя назвать угрозой. Во-первых, Польша сама отказалась пропускать нефтепровод по своей территории, а во-вторых точно также Европа работает над нефте- и газопроводами в обход России из Азии. Правильно Медвед сказал - у Прибалтики фантомные боли.    

> У меня теория, которую я повторяю каждый раз: вам говорят только самое худшее, которое о вас мир говорит.

 Я сужу не по СМИ, а по официальным коммюнике саммитов. Все страны проигнорировали грузинскую агрессию, а очень многие в добавок осудили Россию за отпор этой агрессии. 
Вот именно это и говорит о том, что страны Запада против России.
Покажи мне хоть одного официального представителя Запада, который бы осудил Грузию за геноцид Цхинвали, и одобрил бы действия России по принуждению Грузии к миру. То-то!

----------


## Ramil

Если быть честным до конца, то погибших российских граждан в Южной Осетии и Абхазии было бы гораздо меньше, если бы Россия не раздавала бы там всем подряд российские паспорта.
Причём раздача паспортов не была оправдана ничем. Тому же выходцу из Южной Осетии, который ранее выехал в Россию, получить гражданство было гораздо сложнее.
Зачем Россия раздавала паспорта гражданам другого государства?
Сейчас мало кто помнит, но на стороне Абхазии в войне воевали чеченцы, тот же Басаев, который потом стал террористом номер 1 на постсоветском пространстве.
Когда Россия равняла с землёй Грозный теми же установками "Град", мы все кричали: "это наша территория, а они - сепаратисты и террористы".
Как-то сейчас модно делать из осетин невинных агнцев, однако, и со стороны осетин проводились этинческие чистки и резня грузин в 90-х годах.
С точки зрения международного права (абстрактно, не взирая на какие-либо прецеденты) Россия не имела права вводить войска на территорию Грузии. По крайней мере, сначала надо было признать независимость двух республик, чтобы добиться хоть какой-то легитимности. А предлог "защита граждан РФ" тоже притянут за уши. Эти т.н. "граждане РФ" получили паспорта в 90-х годах в результате политической акции по дестабилизации ситуации в Грузии.
То есть, если бы Россия изначально не проводила политику по расколу Грузии, то и её граждан бы там не образовалось. 
Незадолго до начала боевых действий, Россия отремонтировала участок железной дороги в Абхазии (видимо - "случайность").
Я думаю, Россия знала о предстоящей операции и воспользовалась этим.  
Я задолго до августовских событий писал, что мне видятся намерения России по аннексии этих территорий. Думаю, следующими шагами будут "референдумы" в поддержку присоединения к России. Но даже если де-юре эти территории останутся "независимыми", де-факто - это территория России. Там российское правовое поле, российская валюта, русский язык и российские войска. 
Думаю, необходимо это было, в основном, из-за Абхазии - уж больно территория стратегически выгодная - по Кодорскому ущелью проходит естественная граница, расширяется прибрежная полоса на Черном море (т.е. - есть куда черноморский флот привести), отодвигается граница от места проведения олимпиады 2014. 
Весь этот конфликт вырос из того факта, что через Грузию в Турцию ведёт нефтепровод и газопровод в обход России. Это основная причина конфликта. Истинная цель России - дестабилизация и дискредитация режима Саакашвили, его возможная отставка, а как программа-максимум - приход к власти пророссийского правительства.
Естественно, никому на западе это не выгодно, ведь если Россия добьётся своих целей, она станет энергетическим монополистом в регионе. 
Очень многое из того, что произошло в августе 2008 года было спровоцировано Россией и её марионеточными правительствами в Южной Осетии и Абхазии. 
Я не оправдываю того, что сделал Саакашвили, он преступник, его надо судить, я поддерживаю действия российского правительства в регионе, так как считаю, что оно вправе отстаивать интересы нашей страны любыми доступными способами (в белых перчатках г...но не разгребают, а в политике действует право силы). Я просто хочу быть объективным. Ложь в российских СМИ отличается от лжи в западных СМИ лишь знаком, но при этом не перестаёт быть ложью.

----------


## translationsnmru

> Ложь в российских СМИ отличается от лжи в западных СМИ лишь знаком, но при этом не перестаёт быть ложью.

 Согласен. Наши тоже не всегда и не во всём белые и пушистые.

----------


## Scorpio

@kalinka_vinnie: в принципе, не собираюсь с вами спорить, но несколько пунктов все же прокомментирую:   

> Наверно, я очень наивный и слишком быстро бегаю к защиты Западу... я постараюсь объяснить свою позицию, и вы можете меня убивать об всяким стенам

 Не буду убивать, честно слово!   

> Никакая страна (и Латвия, и Эстония, и Литва и Польша могут считаться как страны) не хотят терять независимости.

 На самом деле, они уже отказались от изрядной части своей независимости, вступив в НАТО и в ЕС. Впрочем, это не важно...   

> Для них, единственная угроза - Россия.

 Хмм, а как же исламский терроризм?  ::    

> Не знаю, если они правильно считают, что Россия хочет их брать, но вряд ли. Но всё таки, можно им понять.

 Логику параноика тоже можно понять. Но вот согласиться с ней -- нельзя.   

> Да, плохо, что они только напоминают то, что плохо было последние 50 лет, ну что ж поделать.

 Поделать можно много: например, вспомнить, что последние 50 лет бывало не только "плохо", но и хорошо. Правда, как раз это они и не хотят делать...   

> Возвратимся к Западу. Не все сразу критикуют, Италия, например, вообще молчала. Германия, у которой есть хорошая связь с Россией, в начале тоже не хотел обвинять и спешить к заключениям. Какой у меня пойнт? Это то, что Запад - не автоматически против России, хотя это вам кажется.

 Kalinka, не интересно, будете ли вы отрицать, что *Запад -- не един*? Для меня это -- очевидный факт.
То есть имеется, скажем так, "умеренно антироссийский Запад": Германия, Франция, Италия, еще большинство европейских стран.
И есть "махрово антироссийский Запад": Великобритания, Польша, балтийские страны.
Позиции этих двух блоков всегда различаются довольно сильно.   

> У меня теория, которую я повторяю каждый раз: вам говорят только самое худшее, которое о вас мир говорит. Поэтому, у вас предпочтение, что все против вас.

 Интересно: и кто же это "худшее" говорит?
Поясню: например, о том, что пишут западные газеты, я узнаю непосредственно из западных газет, точнее из их переводов на www.inopressa.ru или www.inosmi.ru.
Опять-таки, о том, что показывает EuroNews, я узнаю непосредственно из EuroNews. Какие еще источники мне нужны?   

> Никто не против вас, все хотят жить мирно. Никто не завидует вашу огромную территорию, Оля, и никто не хочет, чтобы отношение между Россией и Западу были плохие. Это же именно поэтому в Россию вводили много капитала, купили нефть и газ, туристы прибежали...

 Не знаю, завидуют ли территории. А вот ресурсам, находящимся на этой территории, завидуют очень многие. Притом открыто.   

> НАТО был создан против СССР, это правда. Но теперь он что-то совсем другое. Это просто союз государств, если кто-то нападает на одного, все помогают.
> Где здесь проблема? Что не понятного?

 Простите!
Когда НАТО начало бомбить Югославию -- это потому, что Югославия напала на НАТО?
А когда НАТО начало бомбить Афганистан -- это что, Афганистан напал на НАТО?   

> Если у России нет территориальных претензиях, чего бояться?

 Того, что у кого-то возникнут территориальные претензии к России, например.   

> Пропаганда есть везде. Но смысл того, что почему-то русские СМИ более правдоподобные, чем западные СМИ (и они многие и из разных стран), это сплошная нелогика.

 На самом деле, я считаю, что именно да: большинство серьезных российских СМИ в целом намного более объективны, чем западные.
Причем дело не в том, что они в принципе честнее, или журналисты в принципе лучше. Дело в другом!
Просто я много раз убеждался в том, что западные газеты (или ТВ) могут напечатать *любую* ложь о России, даже самую идиотскую -- и им это сойдет с рук. А российским газетам это с рук не сойдет -- это не понравится самим читателям.
То есть разница в подаче информации вызвана разницей в целевой аудитории, если я понятно объяснил.   

> Вот задалбал я вас. Прости, но хотел высказаться

 Я тоже.  ::

----------


## Ramil

Scorpio, где ты нашел объективные и честные российские СМИ, не расскажешь?

----------


## Оля

> Никто не завидует вашу огромную территорию, Оля

 Калинка, если ты не завидуешь этой территории (и ресурсам), это не значит, что никто не завидует.   

> Для них, единственная угроза - Россия.

 Господи, ну что за чушь! Какую такую угрозу мы можем представлять для этих стран, и особенно для Польши? Я вообще не понимаю, почему в Польше нас так ненавидят, они ведь даже в составе СССР не были. Если уж начать припоминать кто что кому сделал, так мы ведь тоже можем начало 17-го века вспомнить. Но почему-то не вспоминаем. Мы даже середину 20-го немцам не припоминаем - у нас в стране нет никакой ненависти к сегодняшней Германии и к немцам, хотя это, наверное, даже странно.   

> Грозить и закрыть газу не поможет

 Это тебе западные СМИ в голову вдолбили, что Россия грозит перекрыть газ... Никто из российских руководителей ничего подобного не говорил. Они, наоборот, раз 20 сказали, что об этом и речи нет. Но, похоже, до вас ваши СМИ это не донесли, вырезали из всех интервью...   

> А предлог "защита граждан РФ" тоже притянут за уши.

 Честно говоря, я вообще не понимаю этого аргумента. Какая разница, какие граждане там были? Как будто, если бы жители Цхинвали не были гражданами РФ, то их не следовало бы защищать? Миссия миротворцев - защищать и поддерживать мир в Южной Осетии, разве нет? При чем тогда тут гражданство? Если бы осетины де-юре являлись гражданами Грузии, Саакашвили не стал бы их бомбить? Сомневаюсь...

----------


## Оля

> и никто не хочет, чтобы отношение между Россией и Западу были плохие.

 Угу... Только вот странно, почему политик, с упоением твердящий выражение "Russian agression" и _откровенно призывающий к новой холодной войне_, набирает на этом (и именно на этом) голоса избирателей...

----------


## Ramil

> Честно говоря, я вообще не понимаю этого аргумента. Какая разница, какие граждане там были? Как будто, если бы жители Цхинвали не были гражданами РФ, то их не следовало бы защищать?

 Оля, разница большая. Мы ведь не вводим войска в Ирак или Афганистан для защиты мирных жителей. Мы не вводим войска в Эфиопию, мы не вводим войска в Турцию для защиты мирных курдов, мы не вводим войска в Израиль или Палестину для защиты мирного населения там. Да и на нашу территорию никто не вводил войска для защиты мирного чеченского населения. С Южной Осетией вышло исключение.
Южная Осетия территориально принадлежала Грузии (до недавнего времени, во всяком случае). Согласно законам международного права, мы не имели права вводить на территорию Грузии регулярные части российской армии без санкции ООН, вне зависимости от того, что там происходит. 
Дополню, что российский миротворческий контингет на территории Южной Осетии не является регулярной частью российской армии (т.е. не подчиняется напрямую верховному главнокомандующему). 58 армия, с другой стороны, не подчинялась командованию ССПМ, т.е. юридически, Россия действительно совершила акт агрессии в отношении суверенного государства. Это сошло нам с рук только потому, что НАТО создало ранее опасный прецедент по вмешательству во внутренние дела суверенных государств (Югославия, Афганистан, Ирак).  
По поводу "Никто не угрожает перекрыть газ": а этого и не требуется. Достаточно осознания того факта, что Россия может это сделать. (Кстати, если дела пойдут наперекосяк, газ-таки перекроют). "Умеренные" Италия, Германия и Франция умерены не потому, что они оправдывают наши действия, а потому, что им есть что терять при изоляции России. С Германией у нас, к примеру, самый крупный товарооборот.

----------


## Оля

> Оля, разница большая. Мы ведь не вводим войска в Ирак или Афганистан для защиты мирных жителей. Мы не вводим войска в Эфиопию, мы не вводим войска в Турцию для защиты мирных курдов, мы не вводим войска в Израиль или Палестину для защиты мирного населения там.

 А там находится наш миротворческий контингент? Который согласно международным договоренностям должен защищать там мирное население? Или часть населения там имеет хоть какое-то отношение к России или СССР? 
А вообще-то да, я как-то не учла тот факт, что в Грузии действовали наши регулярные войска, а не миротворцы... Я считаю, что это плохо, и бомбежки грузинской территории - это очень плохо. Но, похоже, что иначе было никак...   

> "Умеренные" Италия, Германия и Франция умерены не потому, что они оправдывают наши действия, а потому, что им есть что терять при изоляции России.

 Да это-то понятно.

----------


## mishau_

> Scorpio, где ты нашел объективные и честные российские СМИ, не расскажешь?

 Пока Scorpio думает над ответом, я скажу - мне нравятся передачи Максимовской и РенТВ. И сейчас Осокин возвращается. Хочется надеяться из передачи всех каналов России, эти передачи будут самыми честными.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Оля, разница большая. Мы ведь не вводим войска в Ирак или Афганистан для защиты мирных жителей. Мы не вводим войска в Эфиопию, мы не вводим войска в Турцию для защиты мирных курдов, мы не вводим войска в Израиль или Палестину для защиты мирного населения там.   А там находится наш миротворческий контингент? Который согласно международным договоренностям должен защищать там мирное население? Или часть населения там имеет хоть какое-то отношение к России или СССР? 
> А вообще-то да, я как-то не учла тот факт, что в Грузии действовали наши регулярные войска, а не миротворцы... Я считаю, что это плохо, и бомбежки грузинской территории - это очень плохо. Но, похоже, что иначе было никак...

 Вот именно, иначе - никак, и в эту задницу Россия загнала себя сама. 
По международным правилам, Россия должна была слить мирное население, контингент (или эвакуировать). Созвать Совбез ООН, добиться вынесения резолюции, и только затем, руководствуясь санкциями, полученными от ООН (если они были бы получены, что маловероятно), приступать к активным действиям. Время, разумеется, было бы уже упущено. Осетин бы либо уничтожили, либо вытеснили в Россию, Грузия восстановила бы контроль над мятежными территориями. Именно поэтому, России пришлось "положить" на международное право и ввести войска.

----------


## Юрка

> Грозить и закрыть газу не поможет, а делают такие чувства ещё хуже, разве это не очевидно?

 Вот! Ты явно под воздействием западной пропаганды. Мы же самые надёжные поставщики газа. Просто не можем долго поставлять его бесплатно. Максимум несколько месяцев.  

> Возвратимся к Западу. Не все сразу критикуют, Италия, например, вообще молчала. Германия, у которой есть хорошая связь с Россией, в начале тоже не хотел обвинять и спешить к заключениям.

 Мы чувствуем разницу между позициями стран. Но блоковая дисциплина НАТО и ЕС всё равно заставляет их высказаться в едином ключе.
Даже самые "прорусские" официальные заявления не осуждают режим Грузии, как агрессора, а предлагают им помощь. То есть пострадавшей стороной запад считает Грузию, а не Южную Осетию и не российских граждан.  

> Никто не завидует вашу огромную территорию

 Все завидуют. США, Европа и Китай. 
Мадлен Олбрайт: "Россия обладает слишком большим запасом природных богатств, которыми не умеет правильно распорядиться".
Польша: "Нужно убедить Россию открыть доступ к ее трубопроводам для пользования третьими странами."
Кто-то вносит в ООН предложение, позволяющий признать Сибирь ничьей на основании того, что там низкая плотность населения.
Китайцы в частных беседах говорят, что считают Сибирь "временно утраченной китайской территорией".
А во аремя кризиса 90-ых Россию на бумаге уже поделили на сферы влияния (германскую, штатовскую и т.д.)  

> Это просто союз государств, если кто-то нападает на одного, все помогают. Где здесь проблема?

 Проблема в том, что этот союз прёт к нашим границам как танк. И в том, что он начинает расширять понятие "нападение на союз", включая туда отключение газа за неуплату одному из государств союза.  

> Чего не понятно?

 Не понятно, ты - наивный человек или мне только показалось?  

> НАТО даже приглашает Россию к себе, они же сотрудничали. Но, к сожалению, для некоторых это было слишком страшно, слишком недавно это было "враг", и теперь друг?

 Мы сотрудничали. Но всегда понимали с кем.  

> Но смысл того, что почему-то русские СМИ более правдоподобные, чем западные СМИ (и они многие и из разных стран), это сплошная нелогика.

 Ну так поймай наши СМИ на лжи хоть раз.  

> А что государство говорит – игнорируйте.

 Это могут позволить себе граждане США. А мы должны учитывать, что говорят ваши официальные лица, так как от этого зависит будет война или нет.

----------


## Юрка

> По международным правилам, Россия должна была слить мирное население, контингент (или эвакуировать).

 Во-первых, грузины нас не предупредили о нападении.
Во-вторых, даже в уголовном процессе жерву не могут обвинить в том, что она не убежала от нападавшего.  

> Созвать Совбез ООН, добиться вынесения резолюции, и только затем, руководствуясь санкциями, полученными от ООН

 Я уже сбился считать, сколько раз мы пытались решить проблему через ООН. Но механизмы ООН показали свою несостоятельность.  

> Именно поэтому, России пришлось "положить" на международное право и ввести войска.

 Это смотря кто будет решать, нарушили или нет. Медведев уверен, что не нарушили.

----------


## Leof

Замечу, что в Грузии бомбили объекты военного назначения, а не жилые кварталы. Россия открыто объяснила свои действия (в отличие от Грузии, которая, похоже, вообще уже забыла на официальном уровне, что бомбила и кого. Забыли или не обратили на это внимание и страны НАТО). Саакашвилли вообще заявил, что Цхинвал бомбили русские. Ложь такого же порядка (то есть белое равно чёрное) распространялась администрацией Буша, английским министром, не говоря уже о СМИ. Если всякое говн0 будет позволять себе делать ложные заявления на таком высоком уровне, не отмоешься. Пора ставить антитеррористический радар на Кубе и ракеты в Мексике, а то там в штатах забыли по чём фунт лиха. 
И мне вообще не важно, политики, СМИ ли лгут. Ложь это ложь, даже если это их профессия. Солгал, будь готов, что тебя призовут к ответу. В нормальных странах журналиста могут осудить за оскорбление чести и достоинства человека. Здесь оскорбляют целую страну.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  По международным правилам, Россия должна была слить мирное население, контингент (или эвакуировать).   Во-первых, грузины нас не предупредили о нападении.
> Во-вторых, даже в уголовном процессе жерву не могут обвинить в том, что она не убежала от нападавшего.

 1) и какая разница, предупреждала Грузия или нет? Нарушения международного права со стороны Грузии, кстати, не было. И предупреждать она была не обязана - Южная Осетия была на тот момент частью Грузии. Грузия действовала на своей территории. Нарушения конвенции по правам человека, а также нарушения трехсторонних соглашений по мирому урегулированию конфликта были - но и для этих случаев существуют международные процедуры (да да, тот же Совбез ООН). 
2) преступные действия одной стороны не являются оправданием для нарушения международного права другой стороной.   

> [quote:29ds2cn6]Созвать Совбез ООН, добиться вынесения резолюции, и только затем, руководствуясь санкциями, полученными от ООН

 Я уже сбился считать, сколько раз мы пытались решить проблему через ООН. Но механизмы ООН показали свою несостоятельность.  

> Именно поэтому, России пришлось "положить" на международное право и ввести войска.

 Это смотря кто будет решать, нарушили или нет. Медведев уверен, что не нарушили.[/quote:29ds2cn6] 
А какая разница, в чём уверен Медведев? Он не является арбитром по международному праву. Существует Устав ООН, а Россия нарушила положения этого Устава.  
Я повторяю, я не разбираю, кто прав, а кто виноват. Правд, как минимум - две. Я всего лишь пытаюсь дать правовую оценку случившемуся. И ещё, я повторяю также, что я поддерживаю действия России, даже считая, что она нарушила Устав ООН в ответ на преступления с грузинской стороны. 
Но я также считаю, что правительства Южной Осетии и Абхазии - марионеточные, что Россия долго и упорно поддерживала их сепаратистские настроения, всячески способствовуя дестабилизации обстановки в Грузии. И во многом, эта заварушка, была спровоцирована многолетней политикой Москвы.

----------


## Leof

погоди, погоди, а убийство российских миротворцев, которые по уговору с той же Грузией там находились, это не нарушение международного права?

----------


## Оля

> Замечу, что в Грузии бомбили объекты военного назначения, а не жилые кварталы.

 Это нам так говорят. Если ты смотрел (или читал) интервью Путина немецкому каналу ARD, в нем журналист говорит Путину, что бомба упала в жилом квартале (Гори, я так полагаю...) в ста метрах от него, и он мог бы сейчас с Путиным и не разговаривать.
С другой стороны, наши СМИ говорят, что мол грузинские власти специально создавали военные базы рядом с жилыми кварталами, чтобы мы не решились их бомбить. Не знаю, насколько это правда... Возможно, наши бомбардировщики просто промахнулись, и теперь им придумывают отмазку.
Если с тех баз велся огонь по Цхинвали, то получается как раз та самая ситуация, что "иначе было никак".

----------


## Leof

Когда изралетяне бомбят арабов, часто вместе с арабом, который из своей деревни выпустил стингер, гибнут его соседи. Если военные объекты в маленькой Грузии очень близко расположены к жилым кварталам - это одно. В Цхинвале же танки палили просто по домам и больницам. 
Всё-таки есть разница: бомба упала на близлежащие кварталы и бомба была сброшена с целью уничтожить жилые кварталы. 
В одном месте ребёнка выплеснули вместе с водой, а в другом - утопили.

----------


## Ramil

> погоди, погоди, а убийство российских миротворцев, которые по уговору с той же Грузией там находились, это не нарушение международного права?

 Это уголовное преступление и нарушение трёхсторонних соглашений. Потом, ещё раз повторяю - если твой сосед зарубил богатого дядюшку, это не даёт тебе права поступать таким же образом.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Leof  Замечу, что в Грузии бомбили объекты военного назначения, а не жилые кварталы.   Это нам так говорят. Если ты смотрел (или читал) интервью Путина немецкому каналу ARD, в нем журналист говорит Путину, что бомба упала в жилом квартале (Гори, я так полагаю...) в ста метрах от него, и он мог бы сейчас с Путиным и не разговаривать.
> С другой стороны, наши СМИ говорят, что мол грузинские власти специально создавали военные базы рядом с жилыми кварталами, чтобы мы не решились их бомбить. Не знаю, насколько это правда... Возможно, наши бомбардировщики просто промахнулись, и теперь им придумывают отмазку.
> Если с тех баз велся огонь по Цхинвали, то получается как раз та самая ситуация, что "иначе было никак".

 
У военных есть термин - "сопутствующие потери мирного населения". При планировании любой военной операции закладывается определённый процент этих потерь. (Даже есть нормативы на этот счёт). Каким бы высокоточным не было оружие, мирное население будет продолжать гибнуть при военных действиях, т.к. оно наименее защищено. Исключить "сопутствующие потери" невозможно.

----------


## Юрка

> какая разница, предупреждала Грузия или нет? Нарушения международного права со стороны Грузии, кстати, не было.

 Расстрел миротворцев и мирных жителей вписывается в международное право?  

> И предупреждать она была не обязана

 Ты сказал, что Россия должна была "слить" своих миротворцев и вывести мирных из зоны боевых действий и пойти в суд. А потом ждать его решения. Чтобы сделать это нужно заранее знать, что произойдёт нападение. Если же нападение внезапное и дороги простпреливаются, везде засады, то не получится "слиться" и убежать.
Кстати, твоя позиция совпадает с тем, о чём мечтали грузины, начиная атаку. Они и хотели очистить землю от не грузин.  

> Нарушения конвенции по правам человека, а также нарушения трехсторонних соглашений по мирому урегулированию конфликта были - но и для этих случаев существуют международные процедуры (да да, тот же Совбез ООН).

 Если армия уничтожает людей, то эти люди имеют право получить немедленную реальную защиту, а не адвоката. Адвокат понадобится как раз другим.  

> И во многом, эта заварушка, была спровоцирована многолетней политикой Москвы.

 Грузины говорят тоже самое. Что если бы не Россия, то они давно решили бы эту проблему и никто не хрюкал бы в Осетии и Абхазии. Так что извиняемся, что помешали погеноцидить.

----------


## Scorpio

> 2) преступные действия одной стороны не являются оправданием для нарушения международного права другой стороной.

 Вот это фраза -- ключевая. В теории должно быть так: если кто-то нарушил закон, надо не нарушать закон в ответ самому, а приструнить нарушителя.
Но вот НАТО грубо нарушило закон в Югославии. Как вы собираетесь приструнять нарушителя, не развязав при этом новую мировую войну? Никак.
Остается вернуться к логике ответных действий по принципу "вы нарушаете, тогда и мы нарушаем". Печально. Но надо четко понять: нормы международного права должны быть обязательны для всех, а если их кто-то выполняет -- то их просто нет.

----------


## Scorpio

> Scorpio, где ты нашел объективные и честные российские СМИ, не расскажешь?

 "Объективность" и "честность" -- понятия относительные. Берем любую умеренную российскую газету, например "Известия". У вас есть реальные претензии к ее объективности?

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  какая разница, предупреждала Грузия или нет? Нарушения международного права со стороны Грузии, кстати, не было.   Расстрел миротворцев и мирных жителей вписывается в международное право?

 Нет, уставом ООН это не регламентируется. Миротворцы, кстати, находились в зоне конфликта по мандату СНГ, а не ООН.   

> [quote:32oq2xxv]И предупреждать она была не обязана

 Ты сказал, что Россия должна была "слить" своих миротворцев и вывести мирных из зоны боевых действий и пойти в суд. А потом ждать его решения. Чтобы сделать это нужно заранее знать, что произойдёт нападение. Если же нападение внезапное и дороги простпреливаются, везде засады, то не получится "слиться" и убежать.
Кстати, твоя позиция совпадает с тем, о чём мечтали грузины, начиная атаку. Они и хотели очистить землю от не грузин.[/quote:32oq2xxv] 
Это не моя позиция. Я же писал, что одобряю и поддерживаю действия России, тем не менее, несмотря на то, в чём нас пытаются убедить российские СМИ, действия России нарушали устав ООН и технически, Россия совершила акт агрессии в отношении другого государства. Грузия же рассчитывала, что Россия на это не решится - на этом и строился весть расчёт. Я же считаю, что признать независимость двух регионов необходимо было бы в первый день конфликта (а ещё лучше - до его начала). Кстати, я не верю в то, что атака на Южную Осетию была неожиданностью. С вероятностью 99% могу предположить, что военные знали о предстоящем нападении. Об этом свидетельствует и та оперативность, с которой выдвинулась 58-я армия. Следовательно момент был упущен не военными, а политиками.
Когда надо, Госдума и Совет Федерации могут работать очень оперативно. В этом случае, мы могли бы совершенно законно оказывать военную помощь "независимым" государствам.   

> [quote:32oq2xxv]Нарушения конвенции по правам человека, а также нарушения трехсторонних соглашений по мирому урегулированию конфликта были - но и для этих случаев существуют международные процедуры (да да, тот же Совбез ООН).

 Если армия уничтожает людей, то эти люди имеют право получить немедленную реальную защиту, а не адвоката. Адвокат понадобится как раз другим.[/quote:32oq2xxv] 
Имеют, я и не спорю. Просто из-за того, что наши политики тормозили с признанием двух республик (а по моему мнению, это нужно было сделать сразу после признания Косово), Россия была вынуждена действовать вопреки нормам международного права и подставлять себя под санкции.    

> [quote:32oq2xxv]И во многом, эта заварушка, была спровоцирована многолетней политикой Москвы.

 Грузины говорят тоже самое. Что если бы не Россия, то они давно решили бы эту проблему и никто не хрюкал бы в Осетии и Абхазии. Так что извиняемся, что помешали погеноцидить.[/quote:32oq2xxv] 
Совершенно верно, поэтому я и не понимаю этих полумер. Раз Россия в 1994 году начала процесс отторжения двух республик, необходимо было сразу действовать последовательно и до конца. Раз начали раздавать паспорта, то и признавать республики надо было тогда, ктогда НАТО бомбило Белград, когда "труба" ещё только строилась, и когда о Саакашвили ещё никто не слышал.

----------


## Юрка

> Раз Россия в 1994 году начала процесс отторжения двух республик, необходимо было сразу действовать последовательно и до конца. Раз начали раздавать паспорта, то и признавать республики надо было тогда, ктогда НАТО бомбило Белград, когда "труба" ещё только строилась, и когда о Саакашвили ещё никто не слышал.

 Я не считаю, что мы начали процесс отторжения. Но признать раньше наверное можно было. Или по крайней мере ясно объяснить придуркам, что будет война, если они сунуться. Сейчас мы все в белом, но народу в Осетии погибло много. Вряд ли стоило столько платить за выгодную дипломатическую позицию.
Видать не хватает нам пока силёнок, чтобы проводить свою политику, не оглядываясь на "международное сообщество".

----------


## Leof

Говорят, что, в конечном счёте, война выгодна некоторым кругам в России. Военные получают зарплаты, чиновники крадут из огромных денежных отчислений.

----------


## mishau_

Вчера была интересная передача у Пиманова. Там было сказано, что план нападения на Осетию был разработан в США и грузинские военачальники проходили специальный тренинг в США по этому поводу. Кроме того, среди брошенной грузинами техники, военные нашли установки спутниковой навигации GPRS (не знаю как пишется) с секретными американскими кодами "свой-чужой" и что у Грузии нет своих навигационных спутников, так что в нападении на Осетию им "помогал" большой западный брат. Возможно натовский.

----------


## Оля

Из интервью Вахтанга Кикабидзе:  

> Вы знаете, что еще до того как начался конфликт в Осетии, осетинская сторона на протяжении месяца каждый вечер обстреливала и бомбила грузинские деревни? Вот каждый вечер бомбили и бомбили. Думаю, вам про это не говорят.

 Что вы об этом думаете? Это может быть правдой? 
(отсюда: http://www.afisha.ru/article/4361/)

----------


## ST

навигация это GPS. GPRS это пакетная передача данных в сетях GSM   ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Из интервью Вахтанга Кикабидзе:    
> 			
> 				Вы знаете, что еще до того как начался конфликт в Осетии, осетинская сторона на протяжении месяца каждый вечер обстреливала и бомбила грузинские деревни? Вот каждый вечер бомбили и бомбили. Думаю, вам про это не говорят.
> 			
> 		  Что вы об этом думаете? Это может быть правдой? 
> (отсюда: http://www.afisha.ru/article/4361/)

 В последний месяц (по сообщениям журналистов) они там почти каждую ночь перестреливались; грузины Цхинвал, осетины близлежащие грузинские села. Грузины заявляли, что открывают огонь только в ответ на осетинский. Но, жертвы были только у осетин. Про бомбы впервые слышу. Кикабидзе лицо заинтересованное, может и наплести легко.

----------


## Leof

Кикабидзе болеет за свой народ и страну, это его гражданская позиция. Но он во всяком случае не президент, не посол и не министр. Я не очень поверил в его слова. А то, что он оправдывает Саакашвилли не делает ему чести.

----------


## Оля

> Я не очень поверил в его слова

 Это легче всего, Лёва... 
В любом случае, он не мог это выдумать, это значит, что _ему, им_ там про это _говорят_. Видишь ли, все сводится к тому, что _им там говорят_, и что _нам здесь говорят_. 
Конечно, то, что сделал Саакашвили с Цхинвалом, даже не обсуждается, это геноцид. Но с другой стороны, не может быть так, чтобы виновата была только одна сторона. Преступления наверняка были с обеих сторон. Я хочу понять грузин, которые сейчас обозлены против России, потому что это не чужой нам, и мне в том числе, народ. Потому что я люблю Данелию, Софико Чиаурели, Басилашвили, того же Кикабидзе и многих других. Чейни "понимает" грузин потому, что ему нужна их земля для каких-то американских стратегических задач. Поэтому ему их "понять" не составляет никакого труда.
Вообще это величайшая подлость - ссорить народы, которые всегда любили друг друга. Многие американские политики будут гореть в аду.

----------


## mishau_

Если Россия не передаст Саакашвили под трибунал это будет означать, что кто угодно из вне может безнаказанно убивать российских граждан. Почему Россия позволяет агрессорам уйти от наказания, давая им повод повторять свои попытки вновь и вновь? Ведь за убийство осетин так *никто* и не ответил!

----------


## Оля

> Если Россия не передаст Саакашвили под трибунал

 Что значит "передаст"? Он разве у нас находится?
Мне вообще кажется, что... до трибунала он не дотянет, равно как и до старости не доживет. Ну ощущение такое просто.  ::    

> Почему Россия позволяет агрессорам уйти от наказания, давая им повод повторять свои попытки вновь и вновь?

 А что ты предлагаешь? Раздолбать американские корабли в Черном море?

----------


## Cocos

> Из интервью Вахтанга Кикабидзе:    
> 			
> 				Вы знаете, что еще до того как начался конфликт в Осетии, осетинская сторона на протяжении месяца каждый вечер обстреливала и бомбила грузинские деревни? Вот каждый вечер бомбили и бомбили. Думаю, вам про это не говорят.
> 			
> 		  Что вы об этом думаете? Это может быть правдой? 
> (отсюда: http://www.afisha.ru/article/4361/)

 Ну что сказать можно на это...  Вот все говорят сукашвилли урод, американская шлюха, террорист и фашист, а грузинам нравится!     ::     

> Если Россия не передаст Саакашвили под трибунал это будет означать, что кто угодно из вне может безнаказанно убивать российских граждан. Почему Россия позволяет агрессорам уйти от наказания, давая им повод повторять свои попытки вновь и вновь? Ведь за убийство осетин так *никто* и не ответил!

 А пусть пытаются. Пока саак у власти, России бояться точно нечего! Пусть штаты финансируют его режим!   ::     

> А что ты предлагаешь? Раздолбать американские корабли в Черном море?

 Всё бы вам раздолбать...  Конфисковать как Хаммеры!   ::

----------


## mishau_

> А пусть пытаются. Пока саак у власти, России бояться точно нечего! Пусть штаты финансируют его режим!

 Как это пусть пытаются?? Что это - "добро" на убийство россиян, что ли?   _
Американские военные инструкторы по указанию Пентагона занимались интенсивной подготовкой подразделений грузинского спецназа за несколько месяцев до того, как Вооруженные силы Грузии напали на Южную Осетию. Об этом сообщает сегодня со ссылкой на полученные ею соответствующие эксклюзивные документы лондонская The Financial Times._   http://news.mail.ru/politics/2000555

----------


## Cocos

*Mishau_*, какой смысл России сгонять старую зажравшуюся муху, чтобы на её место прилетело ещё десяток голодных. Саак уже нам знаком и предсказуем, мы знаем чего от него ждать. Сейчас он должен не рыпаться. Если бы Россия тронула его, то в глазах грузин он стал бы мучеником, Россия бы стала агрессором, а "помогающие" оружием штаты - лучшими друзьями. И посадили бы тут же на освободившееся место очередную марионетку, крупного специалиста по демократии. Какую-нибудь Бурджанадзе.   ::

----------


## Leof

> Вообще это величайшая подлость - ссорить народы, которые всегда любили друг друга. Многие американские политики будут гореть в аду.

 Да-да, жалко только, что (по моим представлениям) никакого ада нет. Поэтому ответить они должны сегодня и тем людям, которым они принесли столько горя.   

> Мне вообще кажется, что... до трибунала он не дотянет, равно как и до старости не доживет. Ну ощущение такое просто.

 Такое же ощущение. 
В Цхинвал прибыли международные наблюдатели. Их реакция однозначно не в пользу западных СМИ и правительств. Наконец-то эти Фомы уверились в том, сколько лжи было сказано в адрес России.
Французские, чешские и польские дипломаты признаются, что потрясены увиденным и уже осознали, что же на самом деле произошло.

----------


## mishau_

> *Mishau_*, какой смысл России сгонять старую зажравшуюся муху, чтобы на её место прилетело ещё десяток голодных. Саак уже нам знаком и предсказуем, мы знаем чего от него ждать. Сейчас он должен не рыпаться. Если бы Россия тронула его, то в глазах грузин он стал бы мучеником, Россия бы стала агрессором, а "помогающие" оружием штаты - лучшими друзьями. И посадили бы тут же на освободившееся место очередную марионетку, крупного специалиста по демократии. Какую-нибудь Бурджанадзе.

 Стало быть для этого можно отдать на откуп всего-то пару тысяч россиян. А потом если еще какого-нибудь лидера приголубить, то можно с десяток тысяч людей позволить убить - приходи, убивай на здоровье, главное мучеником не будь!  ::

----------


## mishau_

Вот классная статья. Беспристрастная, как мне кажется. Она будет напечатана в немецком журнале. Хорошо бы, если кто-то перевел бы ее на английский и напечатал бы в американском журнале.   http://e-grishkovets.livejournal.com/48256.html  _
Прочитал высказывания Джорджа Кеннана о том, что соседи России либо вассалы, либо враги, и долго прокручивал в голове эту сентенцию. Что же меня в этом высказывании возмущает и почему так сильно хочется возразить?_   
**  _
В репортажах о Южной Осетии очень мало или почти совсем не показывали грузинских солдат: ни убитых, ни пленных, ни воюющих. При том, что по европейским и американским каналам русских солдат показывали много. А в России, очевидно, было принято решение - не создавать страшного и вражеского образа некого грузина. Это очень хороший признак. И я никогда не был поклонником Путина, и никогда не был поклонником его политического стиля, но то, что он сказал в своём интервью о том, что он воспринимает военные действия российской и грузинской армий, как гражданскую войну – это тоже очень важно. Так про врагов и вассалов не говорят._

----------


## Crocodile

> Многие американские политики будут гореть в аду.

 Многие политики будут гореть в аду. Чем американские лучше других?  ::

----------


## randir

> Если Россия не передаст Саакашвили под трибунал это будет означать, что кто угодно из вне может безнаказанно убивать российских граждан. Почему Россия позволяет агрессорам уйти от наказания, давая им повод повторять свои попытки вновь и вновь? Ведь за убийство осетин так *никто* и не ответил!

 А сколько хорватских, албанских и прочих полевых командиров помимо сербских, пошли под суд международного трибунала? И сколько из них были признаны виновными?
МОжно еще в суд Грузии подать иск на Саакашвили итог будет тот же

----------


## Crocodile

> В Цхинвал прибыли международные наблюдатели. Их реакция однозначно не в пользу западных СМИ и правительств. Наконец-то эти Фомы уверились в том, сколько лжи было сказано в адрес России.
> Французские, чешские и польские дипломаты признаются, что потрясены увиденным и уже осознали, что же на самом деле произошло.

 Ну, дай-то Бог.. А то, мне помнится, аналогичная история была с Чечней: прибыли туда наблюдатели, посетовали, а как вернулись - сразу за старое. Не припоминаете?

----------


## Оля

> Вот классная статья. Беспристрастная, как мне кажется.

 Мне она не кажется беспристрастной.   

> Хорошо бы, если кто-то перевел бы ее на английский

 Here you are:  _I've read George Kennan's statement which says that Russia's neighbours are either vassals or enemies, and I was rolling this maxim around in my mind again and again. What is it about this statement that makes me indignant and why do I want so much to say something against it? At first sight everything is correct. however Offensive, but correct. You look at the map, and you see that that's how it is. Although we border also on China which is neither our enemy nor our vassal. Also India is not that far from us. But the rest of our neighbours... So why do I revolt and why do I not agree with the Mr. Kennan's statement? I know why. Because of who said it. Who is Mr. Kennan, remind me please? He's an American! 
Talking about neighbours is easy for Americans. Somehow they almost don't have neighbours. But if for Russia all neighbours are either enemies or vassals, for America the whole world is just a continuous stretch of neighbours. And if some country and its inhabitants don't count themselves as either enemies or vassals with respect to America, America counts every country either one or the other. It's only that America doesn't go into the details of national or religious or cultural peculiarities. America and Americans somehow distinctly don't want to know anything about anyone except themselves. And they can't even imagine that completely different consciousness and opinion could exist. What is Mr. Kennan's sentence about? About something what he sees in the mirror. He only thinks it's not his own reflection in it. 
But allow me to say what I think about us and our neighbours. I'll say it not as the State of Russia's position, but merely my own, purely private one. I was born and grew up in Russia. Or, I should rather say, in the Soviet Union. And now I live in the Russia which Mr. Kennan is talking about. I was born in the Soviet Union, and all those, now neighbouring, countries enter into my geographical conception of "Homeland". And that means this is all a territory of love. The majority of people who live in Russia feel the same. Russian people, unlike Mr. Kennan, know geography, they know different national cultures, and they have friends, relatives and colleagues in the neighbouring countries. Unlike Mr. Kennan, they take to heart every conflict situation which happens between Russia and its neighbours. There are many such situations, and everything is very complicated. 
If we look deeply into Mr. Kennan's sentence, Russia only has enemies. Because any vassal is always a potential enemy. Vassals don't love their master -- it's impossible. From this point of view America is in a much worse condition. Who loves America? Tell me! 
I was in Tbilisi two weeks before the South-Ossetian conflict began. I stayed at the Sheraton hotel. It's one of the best and most expensive in Tblisi. The hotel was not full. Only few tourists and very, very many Amercian military specialist were staying there. Judging by their stripes, they were airmen and missile specialists. These American soldiers evidently enjoyed staying at a good inn. They obviously were not used to such good conditions and to chic hotels. Nevertheless, they always wore their field uniforms, without finding it necessary to put on their dress uniforms. They were wrinkled, unbuttoned, free-and-easy. They were indifferent about the beautiful, ancient city Tbilisi. They didn't care that people came to the hotel restaurant dressed in accordance with the evening time and the restaurant's level. They were speaking loudly, laughing boisterously and did not even consider that anyone could understand what they were talking about. They regarded all the people who surrounded them as invisible. They obviously didn't care about Georgia. They conduct themselves the same way at any US military base. You think Georgians treated those soldiers with sympathy? No! But me, and my friends, Georgians were very glad to see. The purpose of my visit was to discuss our mutual theatrical plans, and also the outlook for opening a Russian bookstore in Tbilisi. We went to the restoring Georgian Writers' House, which houses a literary museum. In this building Griboyedov and Pushkin used to read their works. We agreed then that I would return and read my new stories there and present my manuscripts to the museum. 
We talked a lot in those days, remembering and quoting our favourite Georgian and Russian films which people in our countries know by heart. I'm making many trips to Ukraine, to the Baltic states, Kazakhstan, Belarus, Georgia, Armenia, with my performances. I go not to enemies and not to vassals. 
How easy it is to say such things about Russia! It's so easy, in general, to say such things about others! And how easy to draw borders! I recall one occasion in Switzerland when a journalist at a press conference asked me if I consider myself to be a European. I replied, "There is no sense in answering this question since the one who asked me doesn't consider me to be a European." I know what I'm writing now will be read by people in Germany. I'd like to ask a question, a rhetorical one: perhaps in Europe do all countries have good-neighbour relations with each other? What, do the French love the Germans, and vice versa? What, does everybody adore the Britons? What, do Belgians dote upon the Dutch? Even life in one house, if there are several flats in it, is not always simple. Completely unclouded and untroubled relations between neighbours are impossible. The best and most comfortable thing is living without neighbours. In many respects, that's how America tends to live.
I've spent so much time on the phone during the hottest days of the Georgian-South Ossetian conflict. My Georgian friends and I, we were talking so much, and if we were even not be able to come to an agreement, we were assuring each other of love and friendship. In the same way I was talking with my Ukrainian friends who were terribly agitated by the Caucasian developments. We talked much and we keep talking. That's not how it would be between enemies or vassals. 
I was eagerly watching the newscasts. At one moment I was watching our mass media, at another CNN, at another the BBC. The pictures were alike both here and there. The comments were diametrically different. Nobody touched on the truth which is always in the middle. It's us who are in the middle. We who now live in this world. We are always in the middle. 
Do you know what makes me glad about the manner in which Russian television channels presented information? And it differs very much from the way that they showed the Chechen campaign or reports about terrorist acts. In the reports from South Ossetia there were few or almost no shown Georgian soldiers – neither captured, nor killed nor fighting. But European and American channels showed many of the Russian soldiers. In Russia, a decision must have been made - not to create a scary, enemy image of Georgians. It's a very good sign. And I have never been Putin's admirer, have never been a admirer of his political style, but what he said in his interview on CNN, that he considers the military operations between the Russian and the Georgian armies as a civil war -- is very important. That's not what people usually say about enemies or vassals. 
To Americans, who mix up the name 'Grusia' with the name of their state of Georgia, it never occurred how very hard the people in Russia took this conflict. And how very hard Georgians take it. In July, I was talking to a very famous Georgian writer, his name doesn't matter. He's old and wise. He was talking about Saakashvili then, evidently trying to apologize for the president of his country. He said, "You see, Zhenya, Saakashvili is a very ill-mannered man. But you should understand Georgians. We are small and proud. And we want people to talk about us, to know about us. Saakashvili made things in such a way that everyone is talking about us. Even if in a bad manner, but every day." And these words explain much. But they explain only to the people who know Georgia and love it, in other words to us who live in Russia. But those who don't know and don't understand this marvellous country's peculiarities are indifferent about that. I will never believe in the sincerity of the Americans' care about Georgia. I won't believe in the sincerity of their slogans and appeals for the defence of democracy, I won't believe that Americans don't see and don't understand Mikhail Saakashvili's essence. And I won't believe that Americans count him and Georgia as friends. For them, Georgia is not an enemy or a vassal, but just a card or a chip in their game. A chip in which you don't feel living people, history, and long-standing human relations. 
So virtually, Mr. Kennan said something which is hard to dispute. Especially if watch CNN. I can repeat his words, direct them to America. It's only that I won't be quoted. That’s the whole difference. 
Yevgeni Grishkovetz, a Russian writer._   

> и напечатал бы в американском журнале.

 А вот это устроить не могу.   ::

----------


## randir

Оля, а может ли быть что-то беспристрастным если пишет человек.

----------


## randir

> Сракашвили в присутствии президента Франции и членов ЕС,заявил,что оказывается РОССИЯ в 19 веке не спасла грузию,а оккупировала ее

 Это правда, а то я уже с месяц телевизор совсем не смотрю?

----------


## Оля

> Оля, а может ли быть что-то беспристрастным если пишет человек.

 Это вопрос не ко мне, а к mishau_. Я как раз о том и говорю, что статья пристрастная. И это нормально.   

> Это правда, а то я уже с месяц телевизор совсем не смотрю?

 Правда. Перевод был примерно такой: "они снова оккупировали нас (или ввели танки, или что-то в этом роде). Так они делали в прошлом веке, в позапрошлом, так они поступают и в этом столетии". Еще перед этим он сказал: "И не надо тут! Это самое  ::  Что мол Грузия начала, Грузия спровоцировала. Мы никого не провоцировали, это они на нас напали." 
Я много месяцев, если не сказать лет, не смотрела новости по телевизору. Я даже после выбора Медведева в президенты не очень представляла, как он выглядит. Но вот не смотреть телевизор последний месяц... - это выше моего понимания.

----------


## randir

Оля, ну в принципе не удивительно, он же на западе учился, там своеобразная подача истории.
Но ведь существуют все верительные грамоты, ему что в лицо ими тыкнуть и спросить, это ли по твоему оккупация.. Или оккупация была тогда когда русские солдаты своими телами защищали грузинские села от Османской империи..

----------


## Ramil

> Оля, а может ли быть что-то беспристрастным если пишет человек.

 Ай, а кто ещё писать может?  ::

----------


## Crocodile

> Originally Posted by randir  Оля, а может ли быть что-то беспристрастным если пишет человек.   Ай, а кто ещё писать может?

 Была такая хорошая прога - Alice.  ::

----------


## Leof

> Оля, ну в принципе не удивительно, он же на западе учился, там своеобразная подача истории.
> Но ведь существуют все верительные грамоты, ему что в лицо ими тыкнуть и спросить, это ли по твоему оккупация.. Или оккупация была тогда когда русские солдаты своими телами защищали грузинские села от Османской империи..

 Действительно, так и хочется тыкнуть. И другого выхода я не вижу. 
Очередные кадры на Евроньюз: демонстрация жителей Грузии против присутсвия на территории их страны русских миротворцев. Стоят, машут грузинскими флагами. Очень хочется в ответ на эти акции выставить большие плакаты с фотографиями изуродованных и сожённых трупов осетин и фотографии Цхинвала. Посмотрим, что сделают грузинские службы пропаганды тогда. Смогут ли они так же гордо и оскорблённо кричать на фоне картин того, что сделала Грузинская армия. А то до сих пор всё преподносится как-то в отдельности. Разгром Цхинвала отдельно, а Российкая реакция отдельно. Нужно просто сопоставить наконец все факты воедино, публично и недвусмысленно.  А то какая-то информационная игра в кошки-мышки. На нашу правду у них совершенно отдельная своя. Нужно просто наглядно представить факты им же в лицо. Не думаю, что демонстранты продолжат свои действия в поддержку Саакашвилли. Это просто будет выглядеть вопиюще цинично. До сих пор всё это им удавалось прекрывать отговорками. 
PS: Оля, ты сама всё перевела? Слов нету!

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by Leof  Я не очень поверил в его слова   Это легче всего, Лёва... 
> В любом случае, он не мог это выдумать, это значит, что _ему, им_ там про это _говорят_. Видишь ли, все сводится к тому, что _им там говорят_, и что _нам здесь говорят_. 
> Конечно, то, что сделал Саакашвили с Цхинвалом, даже не обсуждается, это геноцид. .

 Does anyone in Russian actually know what "Genocide" actually is? Do you actually really think Saakashvilli's aim was to completely wipe out the South Ossetian race? Kill every single South Ossetian? Was his aim for Georgia to regain control of South Ossetia and once complete systematically kill all the South Ossetians? 
The Russian media still throws around the "2,000" figure for the number of Ossetians killed in the conflict. Even the Russian millitary admitted (http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/7572635.stm, I also read this is a small article on DNI.ru) later that the number was actually only around 130 and that included South Ossetian fighters. I'm not saying 130 dead is not a large figure, but it's not a 'genocidal' figure. 
Do Russians really think that the government of a country that wants most of all to join NATO and the EU will go about achieiving those goals by _committing genocide_. Because yes, committing genocide is really going to help gain favour in the international community. 
Also the killing "Russian citizens" thing.They are only Russian citizens because the Russian goverment decided to hand out Russian passports a few years ago. South Ossetians are no more Russian than the Georgians. 
Don't get me wrong, Saakashvilli is an idiot, but he never comitted or intended to commit genocide.

----------


## Оля

> Do you actually really think Saakashvilli's aim was to completely wipe out the South Ossetian race?

 Explain me then why kill peaсeful people, women and children? Why throw grenades into basements where they hide? Why shoot from tanks on schools, flats? Why try to raze Tskhinval to the ground? Is it not a genocide, but a "military operation"? Well, well. 
Look here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BueucVxgvDY 
By the way, TATY, do you know what was Georgian military operation's name? "*Чистое поле*". Do you know what that means? You still think it was not a genocide? Try to read this story: http://www.osetinfo.ru/main/30 This is an eyewitness' story TATY. It can't be a falsification TATY. Just read it al least from the middle please.

----------


## Leof

> Originally Posted by Оля        Originally Posted by Leof  Я не очень поверил в его слова   Это легче всего, Лёва... 
> В любом случае, он не мог это выдумать, это значит, что _ему, им_ там про это _говорят_. Видишь ли, все сводится к тому, что _им там говорят_, и что _нам здесь говорят_. 
> Конечно, то, что сделал Саакашвили с Цхинвалом, даже не обсуждается, это геноцид. .   Does anyone in Russian actually know what "Genocide" actually is? Do you actually really think Saakashvilli's aim was to completely wipe out the South Ossetian race? Kill every single South Ossetian? Was his aim for Georgia to regain control of South Ossetia and once complete systematically kill all the South Ossetians? 
> The Russian media still throws around the "2,000" figure for the number of Ossetians killed in the conflict. Even the Russian millitary admitted (http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/7572635.stm, I also read this is a small article on DNI.ru) later that the number was actually only around 130 and that included South Ossetian fighters. I'm not saying 130 dead is not a large figure, but it's not a 'genocidal' figure. 
> Do Russians really think that the government of a country that wants most of all to join NATO and the EU will go about achieiving those goals by _committing genocide_. Because yes, committing genocide is really going to help gain favour in the international community. 
> Also the killing "Russian citizens" thing.They are only Russian citizens because the Russian goverment decided to hand out Russian passports a few years ago. South Ossetians are no more Russian than the Georgians. 
> Don't get me wrong, Saakashvilli is an idiot, but he never comitted or intended to commit genocide.

 YOu see Georgia do not need any osetians as the citizens. Georgia just wants to have the land of Osetians, and it doesn't matter for them will they go away, die, disappeare, fly to the moon. Killing them was just a one of thу ways of getting the land. The fabula of the war was Georgia for Georgians. It was the war against the Osetians, that why it is called a genocide. Saakashvilli just wished this land to be left for Georgians.

----------


## Leof

http://php.vz.ru/news/2008/9/9/205973.html 
Вот же! Интересно, какова была реакция в Америке на такие слова американского политика?   

> Выступивший на этих же слушаниях заместитель госсекретаря США по странам Европы и Евразии Дэниэл Фрид заявил, что администрация Джорджа Буша все еще выясняет точную хронологию событий и действий сторон, участвовавших в конфликте вокруг Южной Осетии.

 Вот это просто не поддаётся пониманию! Администрация Буша выясняет хронологию событий! Нет, ну...! Вспоминается "Больной перед смертью икал?"!

----------


## Basil77

> Вот это просто не поддаётся пониманию! Администрация Буша выясняет хронологию событий!

 А чего тут непонятного? Пентагон всю хронологию фиксировал на записывающих устройствах, которые были установленны во всем известных хаммерах. Ну там часть через спутники, часть через агентов... но основная информационная база... отобрали её у них, короче. Обидно. Вот и приходится ориентироваться то ли на бред сцукошвили то ли ещё на чего... Не позавидуешь беднягам.

----------


## Lampada

> ...Вспоминается "Больной перед смертью икал?"!

 Не икал, а потел.

----------


## Оля

> Even the Russian millitary admitted (http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/7572635.stm, I also read this is a small article on DNI.ru) later that the number was actually only around 130 and that included South Ossetian fighters.

 TATY, I haven't found in this article that "the Russian millitary admitted the figures of 130" and I don't undersand where did you get these figures.
You can look here: http://www.osetinfo.ru/main/25/page/1/tags/inquest
this is the list which contains real names, there are *310* names already, and *представленный список является неокончательным*. Потому что "Общественная Комиссия ... *начинает* публикацию сведений о гражданах Южной Осетии, погибших в ходе грузинской агрессии".

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Прости, что я всего еженедельный, но так получается сейчас. Стараюсь ответить как могу! Времени нет а желание есть!   ::     

> А зачем США радар в Чехии, эсминцы в Чёрном море и ракеты в Польше? Чтобы дружить с Россией?

 Leof, Если вы думаете, что радар в Чехии и 6 ракет в Польше угрожает Россию со своими 1000-ами ракетами, вы ошибаетесь. Их цель уже довольно рассказана - уничтожить угрозу от государств фундаменталистов, которых хотят отомстить "Запад" ядерным оружием. Если Россия хочет уничтожить США, этот радар и ракеты беспомощные, вы сами знаете. Спросишь, зачем Польше и Чехии эти базы, если они не против Россию? Чтобы у Америке были во своих интересах защищать их от каких-то угроз (которые, конечно, не реальные, но они параноидны, как мы все в этих временах).   

> Ты упоминаешь серьёзные газеты и СМИ. Извини меня, но серьёзные газеты не формируют общественного мнения. Подавляющее большинство людей узнаёт новости из ящика для идиотов.

  translations, я согласен с тобой, что большинство общества смотрят и читают дрань, и это во всех стран. Но у интеллигенции, те самые люди, которые имеют большое влияние на всех участок власти, есть доступ и читают серьезные СМИ. Одно исключение - некто Куст, который не принадлежит интеллигенцию. И даже не важно кто читает что, главное, что есть такие газеты, где можно читать объективные известии, и их читают довольно много людей, иначе они не существовали бы   

> Поясню: например, о том, что пишут западные газеты, я узнаю непосредственно из западных газет, точнее из их переводов на www.inopressa.ru или www.inosmi.ru.

  Scorpio, это мы с тобой уже тогда-то обсуждали. То, что ты там читаешь: "Интернет-проект ИноСМИ.Ru специализируется на трансляции наиболее ярких и примечательных материалов зарубежных СМИ на русский язык"   

> Все завидуют. США, Европа и Китай. 
> Мадлен Олбрайт: "Россия обладает слишком большим запасом природных богатств, которыми не умеет правильно распорядиться". 
> Польша: "Нужно убедить Россию открыть доступ к ее трубопроводам для пользования третьими странами." 
> Кто-то вносит в ООН предложение, позволяющий признать Сибирь ничьей на основании того, что там низкая плотность населения. 
> Китайцы в частных беседах говорят, что считают Сибирь "временно утраченной китайской территорией".

   Юрка, да здравствуйте, я ваше тётя! Не буду отрицать, что кто-то, когда-то, сказал, что-то подобное про Россию, чтобы можно было толкать, что они завидовали бы! Не буду спорить, потому что все патриоты (в нейтральном смысле) думает, что их страна - самая лучшая, и что все завидуют их. Иначе, они не были патриоты. Американцы так думают, китайцы так думают, даже норвежцы! Продолжаете так думать!   ::  Я знаю, Норвегия - самая лучшая!   ::

----------


## randir

kalinka_vinnie, по поводу радаров и противоракетых станций . Даже специалисты в неудоумении зачем их там. Может давайте в Арктике разместим.

----------


## Crocodile

> Может давайте в Арктике разместим.

 randir, любезный, к сожалению, ты отстал от жизни: в Арктике (в смысле атомных подводных лодок) ракеты давно уже есть. Или ты предлагаешь разместить базы на льду? При нонешем-то глобальном потеплении?  ::

----------


## randir

Crocodile, ну давайте тогда на Кубе мы разместим свои ракеты и базы, так на всякий случай)) вдруг инопланетяне прилетят, или не дай бог ИРАН начнет бомбить США , ну а мы поможем... В смысле США отразим их своими антиракетными устройствами)

----------


## Crocodile

> Crocodile, ну давайте тогда на Кубе мы разместим свои ракеты и базы, так на всякий случай)) вдруг инопланетяне прилетят, или не дай бог ИРАН начнет бомбить США , ну а мы поможем... В смысле США отразим их своими антиракетными устройствами)

 Это логично.  ::

----------


## mishau_

> Если вы думаете, что радар в Чехии и 6 ракет в Польше угрожает Россию со своими 1000-ами ракетами, вы ошибаетесь. Их цель уже довольно рассказана - уничтожить угрозу от государств фундаменталистов, которых хотят отомстить "Запад" ядерным оружием. Если Россия хочет уничтожить США, этот радар и ракеты беспомощные, вы сами знаете. Спросишь, зачем Польше и Чехии эти базы, если они не против Россию? Чтобы у Америке были во своих интересах защищать их от каких-то угроз (которые, конечно, не реальные, но они параноидны, как мы все в этих временах).

 Какова бы ни была мотивировка для размещения ракет, с военно-стратегической точки зрения, это размещение представляет собой угрозу России. Это подтвердит любой военный эксперт из любой страны. Это факт. Военная угроза должна быть по-военному нейтрализована. Как именно - другой вопрос. Но политические отмазки тут ничего не значат.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Какова бы ни была мотивировка для размещения ракет, с военно-стратегической точки зрения, это размещение представляет собой угрозу России. Это подтвердит любой военный эксперт из любой страны. Это факт. Военная угроза должна быть по-военному нейтрализована. Как именно - другой вопрос. Но политические отмазки тут ничего не значат.

 Ну вот, это я могу понимать. Но это не автоматическо значит, что мотиворка есть, чтобы угрозить Россию, хотя это мнение у всех здесь  ::  И любой военный эксперт из любой страны подтвердит, что эта угроза - очень маленькая.

----------


## randir

kalinka_vinnie, ну так в чем проблема давайте мы разместим противоракетную защиту свою на Кубе.. Угроза для США тоже минимальная... Любая мало-мальски соображающая страна не допустит чтобы в ее близи строились подобные сооружения, так как это угроза для ее безопастности. А рассуждения типа "да вы что мы добрые и ничего такого делать не будем" это все слова и не более.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

а зачем вам ракеты в кубе? Вам угрозит Мексика? Или думаешь, что Иран нет никакой угрозы для США, всё просто паранойка?

----------


## randir

kalinka_vinnie, так смысл размещения в Польше противоракетной защиты (которую легко переделать в атакующую) .. Почему нельзя было разместить в другом государстве по ближе к Ирану... Калинка вы специалист в ракетных технологиях? Это потенциальная угроза в будущем. Любая мало-мальски соображающее государство не приемлит когда возле ее границ будут размещать свое вооружение потенциальный противник. Так же как США было бы не приемлимо если бы к примеру Россия создала бы свою ракетную базу. 
А по поводу обещаний что они не будут ничего усиливать или менять.. Подобного мы в 90-х наслушались, какое после этого к ним может быть доверие.

----------


## randir

> Что представляет собой третий позиционный район  
> Основу нынешней стадии развертывания системы ПРО в Европе составляет план, по которому в 2011 году должно начаться размещение десяти перехватчиков в Польше и радиолокационной станции в Чехии. Официально объявленная США цель этого этапа – «улучшение возможностей по защите Соединенных Штатов от атак баллистических ракет из района Ближнего Востока». Предполагается также, что система позволит «расширить зону защиты в Европе» против возможной атаки из того же региона.  
> Перехватчики, которые планируется разместить в Польше, представляют собой двухступенчатые твердотопливные ракеты массой около 22 тонн. Они будут нести небольшой блок перехвата, призванный уничтожить боеголовку баллистической ракеты в ходе прямого столкновения. Несмотря на то что ракеты-перехватчики несколько меньше межконтинентальных баллистических ракет (для сравнения, у ракет «Минитмен» стартовая масса составляет около 36 тонн, у ракет «Тополь-М» – около 47 тонн), они способны разгонять блок перехвата до очень высокой скорости – около 9 км/с. Она несколько превышает скорость, которую достигают межконтинентальные баллистические ракеты на разгонном участке траектории.  
> Радиолокационная станция, что США хотят разместить в Чехии, будет перевезена туда с полигона на атолле Кваджалейн, где она сейчас используется в ходе различных испытаний систем ПРО. Эта РЛС оснащена поворотной фазированной антенной решеткой диаметром около 12 метров. Длина волны излучения РЛС составляет несколько сантиметров. Это дает ей возможность различать детали объектов и определять их координаты с довольно высокой точностью. Создатели системы рассчитывают, что РЛС сможет распознать боеголовку среди простых ложных целей и определить ее траекторию. Перехват предполагается производить на баллистическом участке траектории цели, далеко за пределами атмосферы.  
> Правда, для оценки возможностей противоракетной системы необходимо учитывать совокупность множества факторов. В качестве самого минимального требования – расположение компонентов системы, скоростные характеристики перехватчиков, а также возможности радиолокационных средств, что должны обеспечивать своевременное обнаружение цели и позволять перехватчику ее настичь.  
> Соединенные Штаты настаивают на том, что единственной целью их системы могут стать баллистические ракеты, запущенные из района Ближнего Востока, в частности из Ирана. Более того, Агентство по ПРО США утверждает, что перехватчики, размещенные в Польше, не смогут даже теоретически достичь российских ракет на их возможных траекториях. К сожалению, это утверждение не соответствует действительности. Моделирование траекторий полета ракет и перехватчиков показывает, что при наличии сопровождения РЛС в Чехии перехватчики смогут достичь большинства траекторий ракет, запущенных с баз МБР, расположенных в Европейской части России. И хотя само по себе это обстоятельство, конечно же, не означает, что перехватчик будет в состоянии осуществить перехват боеголовки (об этом несколько позже), понятно, что подобные заявления США никак не способствуют тому, чтобы к их словам относились с доверием.  
> Второй аргумент в обсуждении предполагаемого развертывания, который постоянно используется администрацией США, состоит в том, что десять перехватчиков принципиально не смогут представлять угрозы для российских стратегических сил. С этим сложно не согласиться, но следует отметить, что официальные документы администрации США, которые определяют направление развития противоракетной обороны, содержат недвусмысленные заявления в отношении перспектив развития ПРО. Согласно президентской директиве, подписанной в декабре 2002 года, первоначальный этап создания системы должен был стать «отправной точкой для развертывания более совершенной и расширенной по составу будущей системы ПРО». Сама же система с самого начала создается открытой, позволяющей при необходимости включать в ее состав новые компоненты. В этой ситуации несложно видеть, что ссылки на ограниченный масштаб нынешнего этапа развертывания также не выглядят достаточно убедительными.
> Владимир Дворкин, Джордж Льюис, Павел Подвиг, Теодор Постол

 Тут я привел только небольшой отрывок, советую ознакомиться полностью...
Независимое военное обозрение  http://nvo.ng.ru/forces/2007-09-28/1_pro.html 
Об авторах: Владимир Дворкин - профессор, главный научный сотрудник ИМЭМО РАН; Джордж Льюис - ведущий научный сотрудник Корнельского университета; Павел Подвиг - научный сотрудник Стэндфордского университета; Теодор Постол - профессор Массачусетского технологического института.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> kalinka_vinnie, так смысл размещения в Польше противоракетной защиты (которую легко переделать в атакующую) .. Почему нельзя было разместить в другом государстве по ближе к Ирану... Калинка вы специалист в ракетных технологиях? Это потенциальная угроза в будущем. Любая мало-мальски соображающее государство не приемлит когда возле ее границ будут размещать свое вооружение потенциальный противник. Так же как США было бы не приемлимо если бы к примеру Россия создала бы свою ракетную базу. 
> А по поводу обещаний что они не будут ничего усиливать или менять.. Подобного мы в 90-х наслушались, какое после этого к ним может быть доверие.

 смотри на карте, и скажи, какое другое государство ближе к Ирану подходило бы? Грузия? Россия? Ирак? Украина? Россия бы на это согласилась? Вряд ли. Во вторых, это так называемые интерцепты, и они будут спускаться насколько позже, чем ракеты из Ирана, и поэтому должны быть довольно далеко от места запуска. Это чтобы иметь время встретить ракету. Я не специалист в ракетных технологиях, но кое-чего знаю об этом деле.

----------


## Оля

> смотри на карте, и скажи, какое другое государство ближе к Ирану подходило бы?

 Италия
Греция
Турция
(Все члены НАТО, между прочим)

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

[quote=Оля] 

> смотри на карте, и скажи, какое другое государство ближе к Ирану подходило бы?

 Италия
Греция
Турция
(Все члены НАТО, между прочим)[/quote:18thp5ui] 
А) разве Польше и чехия не члены НАТО?
Б) Если вы смотришь все вероятные траекторы ракет из Ирана, ты увидишь, что Польша найболее стратегическое место. Если Россия хотела нападать в США, им просто надо через северную полусу пускать и обходят лекго "эту грозу". А Иран никак иначе.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Возвращаемя к Теме: Прочитал очень хорошую статью в газете, и спешу поделить с вами. Прочитая это, я успокоился, может Запад начинает понимать позицию России?   ::    http://www.nytimes.com/2008/09/12/world ... ?ref=world 
"Stung by Criticism Over Georgia, Putin Asks West for a Little Understanding" 
MOSCOW — For three and a half hours on Thursday, in tones that were alternately pugilistic and needy, Vladimir V. Putin tried to explain himself.  
More than a month has passed since Russia sent columns of armor into Georgia, asserting its sphere of influence with a confidence not seen since the days of the Soviet Union. But since the first hours of this crisis, Russian leaders have been asking the same question with mounting frustration: Why is everyone blaming us for this?  
Mr. Putin, Russia’s prime minister, made his case on Thursday in Sochi, Russia, before the Valdai Discussion Club, a collection of Russia experts from around the world. Comments aimed at the West were, at times, rueful — he said he liked President Bush more than many Americans do — and even respectful, as when he asked for a moment of silence in honor of the victims of Sept. 11.  
As for the criticism that has cascaded down on his government, Mr. Putin expressed only bafflement that those in the West did not accept Russia’s explanation that it had simply acted in defense of its citizens. How did they expect Russia to respond to the shelling of its peacekeepers in Tskhinvali, the South Ossetian capital, he asked — with “slingshots?” Did they expect him to “brandish a penknife?” 
“What else could we do?” the Interfax news agency reported him as saying. “Do you think we should have wiped the bloody snot away and hung our heads?”  
His plea was serious. This week, Russia’s diplomatic relations with Europe frayed badly during negotiations about a withdrawal of troops from Georgia. President Dmitri A. Medvedev’s decision to recognize the enclaves of South Ossetia and Abkhazia has made even longtime allies like China and Serbia wary of standing with Russia. 
But while Russia has been unbending across the negotiating table, what its leaders seem to want more than anything is to be understood.  
Mr. Putin issued a great number of reassurances on Thursday: He said Russia had “no ideological conflict” with the West and “no imperial ambitions” in Eastern Europe; he said he supported eliminating stockpiles of nuclear weapons; he said he expected Georgians to oust their president, Mikheil Saakashvili, without any help from Russia. Russia, he said, is “not against anybody.”  
Well, almost nobody. Mr. Putin spoke of the Western news media with unbridled contempt. 
“I am surprised at how powerful the propaganda machine of the so-called West is,” he said. “This is awesome! Amazing!” 
Early in the crisis, monitoring Western news sources from Beijing at the start of the Olympics, he said, he saw “absolute silence, as if nothing was happening. As if this was commanded. I congratulate you. I congratulate those who were involved in this.”  
In his remarks to the group, which included prominent political scientists and journalists, Mr. Putin offered a detailed account of Russia’s thrust into Georgia, which he characterized as restrained. 
For the first time, Mr. Putin suggested that the military action was aimed in part at quelling instability in the Russian north Caucasus, where he said “certain nongovernmental organizations in certain republics” had “raised the question of separation from Russia under the pretext of nonprotection of South Ossetia.”  
“We would have had a new problem if we had not done that,” Interfax reported him as saying. 
Mr. Putin is clearly still stung by language used by the European Union, which condemned the Russian invasion as “a disproportionate response” to Georgia’s attack on Tskhinvali. He said Russians had no choice but to proceed beyond the conflict zone to eliminate Georgian posts and ammunition depots — a move he compared to that of the Soviet Army in World War II, which pursued Nazi forces across Soviet borders and into Western Europe.  
“By the way, it was not only Soviet forces that entered Berlin,” he said. “There were Americans, the French, the British there. Why did you go there? You could have done some shooting along the borders and called it a day.” 
In this conversation — unlike a recent interview on CNN — Mr. Putin gave measured answers, expressing as much regret as defiance. At times, he seemed to be enjoying himself, as when he was asked about the power dynamic between himself and Mr. Medvedev, his prot

----------


## Оля

[quote=kalinka_vinnie][quote="Оля":2tjjfx9f] 

> смотри на карте, и скажи, какое другое государство ближе к Ирану подходило бы?

 Италия
Греция
Турция
(Все члены НАТО, между прочим)[/quote:2tjjfx9f] 
А) разве Польше и чехия не члены НАТО?[/quote:2tjjfx9f]
Калинка, перечитай свой первоначальный вопрос. Ты спросил, *какое другое государство ближе к Ирану*, а не "какие государства члены НАТО".   

> Б) Если вы смотришь все вероятные траекторы ракет из Ирана, ты увидишь, что Польша найболее стратегическое место.

 Прости, но я, видно, плохо разбираюсь в траекториях полета ракет, а из твоего поста я не вижу, чем Польша наиболее стратегическое место, чем та же Турция. Ты не мог бы объяснить?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

смотри на глобус, и думай - какой самый короткий ход из Ирана к США?

----------


## Оля

> смотри на глобус, и думай

 Грубовато. 
Не надо предлагать собеседнику самому "дотумкать", почему ты прав. Тебе задали вопрос, попросили ответить - ответь. Не можешь - ну тогда конечно, надо сказать "сам(а) догадайся".

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Прости, если не так выразался, просто мне не было времени объяснить. Довольно сложно объяснить по неродному языку и так со словами, без рисунок. Постараюсь. ракету пускают, на сами быстрый ход к врагу. Поэтому пускают на северным ходом, если хотят на другую сторону мир. Так и самелоты летают, чтобы менче бензин тратить. Вот. Чтобы ВСТРЕТИТЬ ракету, надо пускать его как ближе в его "путь" навстречу. Нечего там догонять ракету - это будет долго и может не успеть, они хотят ВСТРЕТИТЬ его чтобы попало самым верным мером... это понятно, или я бред польный говорю?   ::   
Вот картинка.

----------


## Оля

А у меня глупый вопрос (наверное, не к Калинке, а ко всем): а почему Америке вообще надо наносить удары по Ирану или Ирану - по Америке? Что, договориться нельзя? На дипломатическом уровне. Я знаю, что между ними нет дипотношений. Но если твоей стране грозят ядерные удары, можно ведь и пойти навстречу, попытаться подружиться, договориться, попросить прощения, все такое прочее...

----------


## Basil77

> Вот картинка.

 А если Иран пустит ракету через восточное полушарие? Расстояние примерно такое же.  ::

----------


## Crocodile

kalinka, let me tell you a story. Two guys R and U are roommates. Their relationship is complex. In part, because U has recently knocked down to death one of R's business partners (let's call him H) and took over his business. And it's true that U has some trouble getting along with some of H's wives and therefore regularly gets it on his head with a pan, but still ... 
One day, R comes home just to find a box mounted over his bed. The following conversation takes place: 
R: Hey! What's that? Who put that box over my bed?
U: Never mind, it's mine. Don't worry.
R: And why is that over my bed?
U: Simple. You see that black bird wants to fly through our window and hurt me. So, I have a small hammer to scare the bird off. And I store that hammer in the box over your bed.
R: But why is that over MY bed? Put it over YOURS if you want!
U: Well, the window has an opening by your side of the room.
R: I can't care less! How would you feel if I put my box over your bed?
U: You kidding! You can't really do that. The opening is by your side of the room.
R: But I don't care about the bird! And what had that bird done to you anyways?
U: It looks evil. Besides, it wants to eat that funny little snake. 
R: But that snake is poisonous! And it said clearly it will sting the bird before it could even fly!
U: Yeah! That's my snake! Isn't it funny?
R: You know, I don't care too much about the bird. You buy my oil. We're friends. I don't feel comfortable having this thing over my head. What if it falls down at night?
U: Not with my high-tech screws! Sleep tight!
R: But why don't you go out and just kill the bloody bird?
U: Yeah, I think I should do it too. 
R: Then, no box over my head?
U: Sorry, the box stays.
R: Dude! That doesn't make any sense! I'm cool with the bird and the bird is cool with me. It's YOU who have an issue here. I don't want to be involved! 
U: You wouldn't. Don't worry. I'm buying your oil. We're friends. Sleep tight.
R: But H was also your friend! I clearly remember you were buying oil from H too and even more! You and H used to try and catch that bird together some time back! What happened? The dude is now a permanent client of Mount Pleasant! Can't you see my point?
U: Not really. I don't see how all that involves you in any manner.
R: The hammer, moron! The hammer over my bed!
U: It's because the bird ...
R: Whoa! Wait a minute! Is that what you really want to do? Knock me with that hammer?
U: What harm a small hammer could ever do to you? You're working out every day!
R: I don't know! Maybe you will replace the hammer with a knife. Maybe you will use the hammer to knock my nerves by the knee so I couldn't fight you back. Too many "maybe!" Given the history with H, I don't want to take on that risk.
U: Nah! Nothing of that could ever happen. I'm buying your oil. We're friends. Stop being paranoid!
R: Easy of you to say! No one keeps a hammer over YOUR head. And you didn't let me do it some time ago, remember? We almost started fighting that day. And also I see you bought more boxes!
U: Stop being paranoid. Sleep tight. We're friends. Don't be chicken.
R: I'm sick and tired of that talk! If you don't get down that box in ten minutes I will dismantle it myself!
U: I dare you to knock it down.
R: So, you think I'm chicken, huh? I'll take your box with all your high-tech screws and stick it in your ***!
U: You talk like that to your mama, *******!
R: ******* your ***! I'm gonna ****** your ****** with your ****** ****** bird and your ******* ******* and ********, ********!
U: You wanna piece of me?
R: I want the whole of ya! 
Kalinka, ты думаешь оно того стоит?

----------


## Basil77

> kalinka, let me tell you a story...

 Ацко отжиг

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Вот картинка.   А если Иран пустит ракету через восточное полушарие? Расстояние примерно такое же.

 Ты имеешь в виду, на восточное побережье США? Действительно, чтобы полностью защищаться, надо какие-те американские базы в России!   ::     

> kalinka, let me tell you a story

   ::  An amusing story, I must admit! Of course, that's all what it is... an amusing story. Now listen, folks, I am not saying that America should put a missile base in Poland, I am just trying to explain why America wants it there. And, contrary to your belief, it isn't to attack Russia.   ::      

> А у меня глупый вопрос (наверное, не к Калинке, а ко всем): а почему Америке вообще надо наносить удары по Ирану или Ирану - по Америке? Что, договориться нельзя? На дипломатическом уровне. Я знаю, что между ними нет дипотношений. Но если твоей стране грозят ядерные удары, можно ведь и пойти навстречу, попытаться подружиться, договориться, попросить прощения, все такое прочее...

 Это не глупый вопрос, а довольно остроумное. Я считаю, что США сама виновата. Их агрессивная зарубежная политика отстранит и союзников - государств, простых людей и прочих. Поэтому появятся популярные лидеры в других стран, которые популярные только потому, что они против США. Одна надежда: смена власти в Белом доме! 
я так считаю.   ::

----------


## Crocodile

> Now listen, folks, I am not saying that America should put a missile base in Poland, I am just trying to explain why America wants it there. And, contrary to your belief, it isn't to attack Russia.

 True words. All I was trying to say is that Russia has all the rights in the world to get alarmed. You see, if Russia doesn't get the explanation about a missile base in Poland (however convincing might that explanation be from the US' point of view) it can lead to much more dangerous situation than what we have today with Iran. And that in my opinion is the sufficient reason to stop the "box" process.  
The same could be said about "buying more boxes." If the US, say, invests in military coaching of Georgia, what would the military target for Georgia be? Iran? Unlikely. So if Georgia wants to be "an integral part of the West" why should that necessarily imply the membership in NATO? If Georgia wants to save on the amount of its army but still feel confident, that doesn't necessarily imply NATO membership either. By no means was Kosovo a member of NATO. However, NATO gladly helped it in need. And to Kuwait as well. Had Kuwait ever been a NATO member? I can assure you that if Georgia would have been attacked by Russia, NATO wouldn't stay still regardless of whether Georgia is actually a member of NATO or not. 
And again, I'm not trying to say that NATO is longing to attack Russia. Most probably not. But things like NATO expansion near Russian borders should run by Russia first. And if not approved by Russia, the expansion should be terminated. Regardless of Iran. Does that make sense?

----------


## Basil77

[quote=kalinka_vinnie] 

> Originally Posted by "kalinka_vinnie":1dr4r3u3  Вот картинка.   А если Иран пустит ракету через восточное полушарие? Расстояние примерно такое же.

 Ты имеешь в виду_ на восточное побережье США? Действительно, чтобы полностью защититься, надо какие-то американские базы и в России!   ::  
[/quote:1dr4r3u3]
Нет, как раз на западное. В Калифорнию, к примеру. Тогда не в России, а в Китае нужны перехватчики.  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Ты имеешь в виду_ на восточное побережье США? Действительно, чтобы полностью защититься, надо какие-то американские базы и в России!

 Нет, как раз на западное. В Калифорнию, к примеру. Тогда не в России, а в Китае нужны перехватчики.  :: [/quote]   ::   я сказал восточное восточное побережье, а хотел сказать западное. В любом случае, если смотришь на глобус, самый короткий путь тменно через Россию (и Казакстан). А через китай намного дальше.   

> True words. All I was trying to say is that Russia has all the rights in the world to get alarmed. You see, if Russia doesn't get the explanation about a missile base in Poland (however convincing might that explanation be from the US' point of view) it can lead to much more dangerous situation than what we have today with Iran. And that in my opinion is the sufficient reason to stop the "box" process.

 But Russia has received the explanation, it just doesn't accept it.   ::  I think all this about missile base = west vs. russia is all rhetoric on Russia's part, to get more attention  ::     

> The same could be said about "buying more boxes." If the US, say, invests in military coaching of Georgia, what would the military target for Georgia be? Iran?

 I think, and I won't speak for the American adiministration here, that the goal of the Americans with training the Gerogians was:
1) A favor returned for Georgian helping in Iraq
2) To create a well-trained army as a deterrent for anybody who would want to invade this American ally (and we all saw how that was a waste of time and money) and "democratically" elected government   ::   
I don't think the Americans were smart enough to realize that the Georgians would use the american equipment to attack their own citizens. Of course, now they have to cover their guilt by blaming it on the Russians!   

> Unlikely. So if Georgia wants to be "an integral part of the West" why should that necessarily imply the membership in NATO? If Georgia wants to save on the amount of its army but still feel confident, that doesn't necessarily imply NATO membership either.

 NATO membership implies (in many goverments view) protection from outside threats. But NATO membership isn't automatically given to any willy-nilly country who wants it. That process is long and demanding, and Georgia (and Ukraine) is FAR from membership. however, with the recent events, they might be closer.   

> By no means was Kosovo a member of NATO. However, NATO gladly helped it in need. And to Kuwait as well. Had Kuwait ever been a NATO member? I can assure you that if Georgia would have been attacked by Russia, NATO wouldn't stay still regardless of whether Georgia is actually a member of NATO or not.

 The NATO campaigns you mentioned are indeed controversial, no doubt about that. But you can't say they were not unprovoked. I am don't have the foresight to tell what would have happened if Georgia was a part of NATO. I guess, if it was, it wouldn't have internal breakaway conflicts which I believe is a criteria for NATO membership.   

> And again, I'm not trying to say that NATO is longing to attack Russia. Most probably not. But things like NATO expansion near Russian borders should run by Russia first. And if not approved by Russia, the expansion should be terminated. Regardless of Iran. Does that make sense?

 While in a perfect world, everybody would be invovled in everybodies decisions, then in that world NATO would be unneccesary. However, I don't see why Russia shouldn't join NATO themselves?

----------


## Оля

> Ты имеешь в виду*,* на восточное побережье США

 Да блин  ::  У Калинки правильно было, с запятой.

----------


## mishau_

> Поэтому появятся популярные лидеры в других стран, которые популярные только потому, что они против США.

 Умная мысль. Весьма проницательно.

----------


## Basil77

> Ты имеешь в виду*,* на восточное побережье США
> 			
> 		  Да блин  У Калинки правильно было, с запятой.

 Сорри, запятые моё больное место.  ::

----------


## Crocodile

> But Russia has received the explanation, it just doesn't accept it.

 Exactly! That's the whole point. And (back to my story) given the recent history with Hussein's Weapons of Mass Destruction explanation the further State Department's "explanations" should be taken with a bit of skepticism, wouldn't you agree? So, maybe it's a little bit more from Russian side than just "rhetoric on Russia's part, to get more attention."   

> The NATO campaigns you mentioned are indeed controversial, no doubt about that. But you can't say they were not unprovoked.

 I agree. Also, I'd say that almost nothing is ever unprovoked. And if Russia ever attacks Georgia, that would be a good enough provocation for NATO to intervene, right? If yes, then no NATO membership for Georgia is necessary.  ::    

> However, I don't see why Russia shouldn't join NATO themselves?

 Honestly, I have no clue.  ::  My guess would be that the rationale for Russia of not joining NATO might somewhat be similar to the rationale for the US of not joining the Russian-Belarussian union. And the rationale is "WHY SHOULD WE DEPEND ON SOMEONE ELSE IF WE CAN DO IT OURSELVES?"  ::

----------


## Ramil

Kalinka, you should consider the following: 
1. Iran has no ballistic missile designs that are capable of hitting the US territory (in fact, Iran can't hit even EU with its current missiles).
2. It would be years or even decades before Iran could create an intercontinental ballistic missile.
3. It would take years to enrich enough Uranium to create at least one device. 
4. Even if we imagine that Iran has the technology, funds and facility to create such weapons, the most probable target would be Israel rather than USA. 
5. From the other hand, North Korea has succeeded in testing its ballistic missiles which experts say could soon be powerful enough to hit targets in North America. And it succeeded in testing a nuclear device also. 
There are several questions: 
1. Why the US don't make haste in building an ABM installation near Korea considering more real a threat from there?
2. Why wouldn't US build an ABM facility in Turkey instead? Turkey is the most advantageous region for that purpose - you could hit enemy missiles on the acceleration phase when they are vulnerable the most. And Turkey is the NATO member - you don't need tons of paperwork as it has been with Poland and Czech.
3. Russia has the radar in Azerbaijan that covers the whole Iran territory. Why didn't US use it? 
I'll tell you why. 
Building radar facilities in Poland allows NATO cover the whole European part of Russian airspace. US can claim we're friends but this doesn't demean the fact that this ABM facility gives an early warning about ballistic missile launches. So this facility provides an advantage in case of hypotetical nuclear exchange between USA and Russia. Thus many russian nuclear silos risk being destroyed even before missiles are launched (some older types of missiles require 20-30 minutes to fuel up while SLBM launched from the sub in Arctic can hit the launch site in 5-10 minutes).
The nuclear parity has been guaranteeing peace for the last 60 years, now USA is trying to shift the balance. Of course its 10 interceptors won't hold the whole Russian arsenal, but who said that there will always be only 10 of them? 
There's more:
If USA is concerned about nuclear program of Iran it could invade it and bomb it to dust as it did with many other countries, but no - they mantain that they're building the site for defending Europe from some hypotetical nuclear threat in future while they could spy on Russian airspace even today with this radar. I repeatt - it will be years or even decades before Iran is capable of delivering a nuclear payload onto USA (if this ever happens).

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Kalinka, you should consider the following: 
> 1. Iran has no ballistic missile designs that are capable of hitting the US territory (in fact, Iran can't hit even EU with its current missiles).
> 2. It would be years or even decades before Iran could create an intercontinental ballistic missile.
> 3. It would take years to enrich enough Uranium to create at least one device. 
> 4. Even if we imagine that Iran has the technology, funds and facility to create such weapons, the most probable target would be Israel rather than USA. 
> 5. On the other hand, North Korea has succeeded in testing its ballistic missiles which experts say could soon be powerful enough to hit targets in North America. And it succeeded in testing a nuclear device also.

 1. But they are trying to develop some, something that their recent missile test shows
2. What makes you say that? That's a pure guess from anybody except for those who have the intelligence. And with a little help from the right people, they could have the capability in the very near future.
3. Why does the world's largest producer of natural gas suddenly want nuclear technology? Years turn fast into days and minutes. The eventual base in Poland won't be built in a day either. Why wait until the threat is imminent?
4. A) Israel already has the patriot missiles capable of intercepting low-flying targets B) From a pure risk mitigation scenario, I don't think USA is likely to accept the risk of a nuclear strike on their country just because Israel is more likely to be hit first.
5. Very true. And no country is in the trajectory path, analogous to Poland. I am sure the US Navy has deployed similar missiles in the Pacific ocean.    

> There are several questions: 
> 1. Why doesn't the US make haste in building an ABM installation near Korea considering a more real threat from there?
> 2. Why wouldn't US build an ABM facility in Turkey instead? Turkey is the most advantageous region for that purpose - you could hit enemy missiles on the acceleration phase when they are the most vulnerable. And Turkey is a NATO member - you don't need tons of paperwork as it has been with Poland and Czech.
> 3. Russia has the radar in Azerbaijan that covers the whole Iran territory. Why didn't US use it?

 1. As I tried to explain to Оля, for the technology to work, you need to be at the right location near the trajectory of the ballistic missile. Apart from Russian Kamchatka, there are no foreign territories to place them in. But I am sure the US Navy has thought about that threat and taken the appropriate measures. Implying otherwise is simply ludicrous.
2. A) This whole deal is done outside of NATO. NATO has not sanctioned this American plan.
B) Both Poland and the Czech Republic are NATO members
C) Turkey isn't in an as advantageous location as Poland. Add to the fray a Muslim country with strong resentment to America... you get the picture.
3. That's a good point, and Putin did offer it to Bush. According to the American officials, it is too close to Iran to serve as a mid-course radar, which is the operation range of the ABM. Add to the mix that the American military would have to rely on Russia for their homeland security, then you can understand why they are a little hesitant. Especially when the reliability of Russian support (and gas) has been, in the West's eyes, questionable.    

> I'll tell you why. 
> Building radar facilities in Poland allows NATO cover the whole European part of Russian airspace. US can claim we're friends but this doesn't demean the fact that this ABM facility gives an early warning about ballistic missile launches. So this facility provides an advantage in case of hypothetical nuclear exchange between USA and Russia. Thus many russian nuclear silos risk being destroyed even before missiles are launched (some older types of missiles require 20-30 minutes to fuel up while SLBM launched from the sub in Arctic can hit the launch site in 5-10 minutes).
> The nuclear parity has been guaranteeing peace for the last 60 years, now USA is trying to shift the balance. Of course its 10 interceptors won't hold the whole Russian arsenal, but who said that there will always be only 10 of them?

 Again, this isn't a NATO installation. Besides, NATO already has powerful radars in Latvia and Estonia looking deep into Russian territory. The world is an evolving place, and what worked for 60 years might not be suitable for threats of the future. Look at it from America's standpoint. If this threat from Iran is real (and that is debatable), they need to do something to prevent it from happening. This is exactly what they are doing. Russia has the right to be suspicious and the right to express their concerns, but I think they are greatly exaggerating.    

> There's more:
> If USA is concerned about nuclear program of Iran it could invade it and bomb it to dust as it did with many other countries, but no - they maintain that they're building the site for defending Europe from some hypothetical nuclear threat in future while they could spy on Russian airspace even today with this radar. I repeat - it will be years or even decades before Iran is capable of delivering a nuclear payload onto USA (if this ever happens).

 You seem to be an expert on Iranian technology capabilities, quite excellent!   ::   And bombing Iran is an option that Israel is actively considering. I don't think America has the willpower or the capability to start another war. The forces are stretched too thin and some generals have even publicly said that would be a great mistake. Furthermore, the American people are fed up with the Iraq war, and you'll see that reflected in the presidential election...

----------


## Ramil

I still think that Iranian threat is exagerrated. Uranium enrichment is long and boring job. Iran need at least 10 times more centrifuges than it has now to produce enough fission material for a nuclear reactor within the next couple of years.
Then it has to build a reactor capable of producing a weapon grade Plutonium. (The one which is being build cannot produce Plutonium even theoretically). All of this should be done in strict secrecy so that American satellites wouldn't spot it from the orbit.
Then Iran should create an intercontinental ballistic missile. Missiles it has now (Shihab 3) have the effective range about 1500 km - they still need several thousand miles to cover.
After all of the above is done (say 1 operating missile and 1 operating warhead), Iran leaders should all go crazy and launch it against USA. 
And all of this is called 'a serious threat'? 
I think it would be much easier to ship a nuclear device in a suitcase than to deliver it by missile.

----------


## Crocodile

> I think it would be much easier to ship a nuclear device in a suitcase than to deliver it by missile.

 That is questionable though. If that would be true, all other countries wouldn't need the missiles at all.  ::  
As everyone knows, if you have a limited number of missiles with a limited range, the best way to launch them would be from a nuclear submarine which can come close to your enemy's coast. That should be from somewhere in the Pacific ocean (the simplest for Iran and far away from Polish interceptors). By the way, Russia has a host of nuclear submarines and it can sell a used one to Iran for a bargain cost if NATO goes the way it goes now. 
The Iranian nuclear threat may or may not be real, but apparently it has very vague relationship with Poland.

----------


## Ramil

FYI every Russian submarine capable of launching ICBMs begin being tracked by the Orion aircraft as soon it enters international waters.
NATO attack subs are always there too listening very carefully.
Yankees are very thorough so the only place a Russian sub can safely launch missiles is the Arctic polar cap. That's why they're built to break the ice from beneath.
An Iranian sub won't have a chance of leaving the Persian gulf not to mention the Pacific ocean. Russia itself has only one Typhoon class submarine that is operational. Another two are held in reserve and yet another two are ready for scrapping.
Considering the sheer cost of such a sub I doubt any country would be able to buy it. And even if there is such a country I doubt Russia would be willing to sell it.

----------


## Crocodile

This does make sense. I would still say that every stationary nuclear silo will be watched with at least the same caution than a submarine. So, we're not really talking about launching missiles safely, but at least launching them somehow. However, in my unprofessional opinion, stopping a smaller missile launched from the Pacific is much more challenging than stopping a ballistic missile launched from Iran. 
Again, I would agree with you that NATO can destroy a nuclear sub as soon as it's in the international waters and probably even before that, but the same could be said about a stationary silo. There's no point for NATO to wait from Poland until a nuclear missile is launched in Iran. Which is not true for Russian silos for they are already present in so much quantity (along with the submarines) and there's no way all of the silos could be destroyed at once. So, some of the already launched ballistic missiles could potentially be intercepted by Polish interceptors. Others by Ukranian, others by Georgian, Chech, etc. The more the better. That can really justify NATO expansion. I can hardly see other practical reasons.

----------


## Ramil

Well, theoretically there are mobile launch complexes (i.e. Topol-M). But look, the whole allmighty NATO war machine is opposed by a single country, well, two (including North Korea), but still it's an absurd situation if we suppose that NATO isn't targeted at Russia as they mantain. From a pure military standpoint (NATO is a military organisation), Israel alone can level Iran to dust.

----------


## Crocodile

> From a pure military standpoint (NATO is a military organisation), Israel alone can level Iran to dust.

 And that might be a logical step for Israel to take (since Iran proclaimed it would level Israel to dust). However, I highly doubt that would really happen. It seems that Israel would just do what it said it will do, namely bomb out Iran's nuclear reactor with US's precise bombs. And sure that can roll out a whole warfare in Middle East, but hey, Israel is used to live under a continuous threat of total destruction. Again, NATO may or may not be involved, but Poland is surely far away from all that.

----------


## basurero

What's wrong with International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) reports stating that no 'components of a nuclear weapon' or 'related nuclear physics studies' have been found in Iran.  
What's wrong with this? _
 Iran, a signatory to the nuclear Non-Proliferation Treaty (NPT), says its nuclear activities are solely directed at generating electricity for its growing population. 
The IAEA report confirmed that Iran has managed to enrich uranium-235 to a level 'less than 5 percent'. The rate is consistent with the construction of a nuclear power plant. Nuclear arms production, meanwhile, requires an enrichment level of above 90 percent._  
Iran is having power cuts for up to 2 hours a day all over the country. Nuclear is the best option.  
I'd bet a lot of money these nuclear weapons are hidden away in the same place as Saddam's WMDs. I'd also bet we will be seeing US/Israeli troops stationed in Georgia when they decide to attack.

----------


## translationsnmru

> What's wrong with International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) reports stating that no 'components of a nuclear weapon' or 'related nuclear physics studies' have been found in Iran.

 A rhetoric question, huh? 
It doesn't justify any military or, allegedly, defensive action (including anti-missile units, etc.) against Iran, that's what is wrong with it  :: . Therefore, it is very likely to be ignored by the parties that are interested in such an action.

----------


## mishau_

Да вот она стенограмма этого известного разговора двух МИДов:  
ЛАВРОВ (сдержанно): 
Мы говорим: Европа, нам не враг ты! 
Но сверхдержаве трудно жить без драк. 
Мы агрессивны? Предъявите факты! 
Где факты, сэр?  
МИЛЛИБЭНД (краснея): 
Как вы сказали? F*сk?!  
ЛАВРОВ (отмахиваясь): 
Я не о том! Когда вас бьют по роже, 
Вы будете недвижны, как тюфяк, 
Иль все-таки рукой махнете тоже?  
МИЛЛИБЭНД (смущенно): 
Простите, сэр... Вы вновь сказали «f*ck»?  
ЛАВРОВ (не замечая): 
Не делайте из Грузии икону! 
Медведев умный, он кончал юрфак, 
Мы действуем сугубо по закону...  
МИЛЛИБЭНД (белея): 
Простите, сэр, но это третий «f*ck»!  
ЛАВРОВ (увлекаясь): 
Любого, кем нарушена граница, 
Мы запихнем в надежный саркофаг. 
Скажите это всем, кто усомнится!  
МИЛИБЭНД (дрожа): 
Я понял, сэр! Не надо больше f*ck!  
ЛАВРОВ (непреклонно): 
Россия, между прочим, сверхдержава, 
А сверхдержаве нужен крепкий щит. 
Кто будет нас учить основам права -- 
Тот затрещит, а после запищит!  
МИЛЛИБЭНД (в отчаянии): 
Oh sh*t! Злодеи сбрасывают маски! 
Они хотят войны, держу пари! 
(в трубку, умоляюще): 
Please put in mind that I am asking, asking**...  
ЛАВРОВ (в бешенстве): 
Что?! Путин? Ass king***?! Ну-ка повтори!

----------


## BappaBa

Съемки августа 2008, но я только сейчас на них набрёл.
Турки просто в рубашке родились. Отделаться только легкими ранениями после такого обстрела... http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/russian/vid...00/7568182.stm

----------


## BappaBa

> Или думаешь, что Иран нет никакой угрозы для США, всё просто паранойка?

 Нема Калинки, а то бы что-нибудь придумал новое по поводу _паранойки_. =)

----------


## Crocodile

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Или думаешь, что Иран нет никакой угрозы для США, всё просто паранойка?   Нема Калинки, а то бы что-нибудь придумал новое по поводу _паранойки_. =)

 В каком смысле? Он всего лишь выразил официальную точку зрения тогдашнего госдепа. Паранойка в определённой мере свойственна многим.

----------

